# [Sammelthread] F1 2017



## MrSonii (9. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Spiel:* F1 2017
*Erscheinungsdatum:* 25. August 2017
*Entwickler:* Codemasters

 Offizielle Website 
Offizieller Blog

 Liste aller unterstützten Lenkräder und Controller 

*Features*

 Extrem erweiterte Karriere - Ihr entwickelt eure Fähigkeiten und euer Fahrzeug über mehrere Renn-Saisons weiter. Ihr wählt einen Fahrer, einen Helm, eine Startnummer und ein Team. Das Forschungs- & Entwicklungssystem wurde zudem erweitert und ermöglicht euch 115 Upgardes. Zudem verdient ihr Ressourcen-Punkte durch die Teilnahme an Übungsprogrammen wie "Kraftstoff-Management" oder "Fahrzeug-Geschwindigkeit". Im Karriere-Modus steuert ihr auch klassische Fahrzeuge in Renn-Events.
 Neuer "Meisterschafts-Modus" und Gameplay-Varianten - Im Meisterschafts-Modus nehmt ihr an Renn-Events mit unterschiedlichen Regeln teil und fahrt dabei moderne und klassische Autos.
 Alternative Streckenführungen - Es gibt insgesamt 20 offizielle Strecken der FIA FORMULA ONE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP im Spiel aber auch vier zusätzliche, gekürzte Strecken-Layouts: Großbritannien, Bahrain, USA und Japan sowie die besondere Strecke Monaco bei Nacht.
 Erweiterter Multiplayer - In Gruppen von 20 Spielern fahrt ihr klassische und moderne Fahrzeuge in privaten und öffentlichen Rennen. Zwei dedizierte Zuschauer-Posten sowie ein verbessertes Matchmaking-System, neue Online-Stats, ein ausgebautes Leveling-System und alle Multiplayer-Renntypen sind ebenfalls enthalten.

* Komplette Liste der Classic Cars in F1 2017*: (Quelle)


1988 McLaren MP4/4
1991 McLaren MP4/6
1992 Williams FW14B
1995 Ferrari 412 T2
1996 Williams FW18
1998 McLaren MP4-13
2002 Ferrari F2002
2004 Ferrari F2004
2006 Renault R26
2007 Ferrari F2007
2008 McLaren MP4-23
2010 Red Bull Racing RB6


Ankündigungstrailer 
*F1 2017 - Schreibe Geschichte*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jTVTEchbSXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weitere Videos:
*F1 2017 – Born To… Make History Trailer*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpArpP_6poc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*F1 2017 | CAREER TRAILER | Make History*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhnNqT9cByE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## janni851 (10. August 2017)

Bin mal gespannt, wie sehr sich das Fahrverhalten unterscheiden wird von 2016. Verstappen hat ja mal einen Vergleich gespielt und war überzeugt 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (10. August 2017)

Ja ich auch, ich will die höheren Kurvengeschwindigkeiten auch merken bei den 2017er Autos 
Besser aussehen werden sie auf jeden Fall.

Edit:
Grad ein interessantes neues Video gesehen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hRcirZNQ-DU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neue Punkte die mir auffallen:

 Es gibt jetzt anscheinend einen Slider von 0 bis 110 für die KI-Schwierigkeit @1:30
 Das Kupplungs-System vom Start gibt es auch in der Boxengasse beim Losfahren @11:02
 Toto Wolff sieht creepy aus  @22:21


----------



## janni851 (10. August 2017)

Finde ja, wenn Verstappen sagt, das man was merkt, kann das durchaus so sein. Und das es das Kupplungssystem jetzt auch in der Box gibt finde ich gut. Ich würde mir noch Wünsche, mit bspw einer Hilfslinie, selbst in meine Grid Position zu fahren, das traue ich mit zu[emoji28].

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (11. August 2017)

Neues Video - 50% Rennen in Spa-Francorchamps:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1_9EuEXzKUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (12. August 2017)

Was soll eigl. der Quatsch dass irgendwelche Youtube-Kiddys das ganze Spiel schon weit vor Release auf youtube präsentieren? So nimmt man vielen inkl. mir die Vorfreude.
Man findet ja massiv F1 2017 Videos dort.

Und warum zur Hölle sind alle Autos mit einer weiß glänzenden Lackschicht überzogen? Das bekommen sie seit Ewigkeiten schon nicht gebacken.


----------



## janni851 (12. August 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Neues Video - 50% Rennen in Spa-Francorchamps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhmm, so gut habe ich das mit meinem 360 Controller nicht im Griff um das Auto anzufangen [emoji28] 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (12. August 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Was soll eigl. der Quatsch dass irgendwelche Youtube-Kiddys das ganze Spiel schon weit vor Release auf youtube präsentieren? So nimmt man vielen inkl. mir die Vorfreude.
> Man findet ja massiv F1 2017 Videos dort.



Youtube wurde halt schon länger als günstige Marketing-Plattform entdeckt. Ich meine wie günstig ist das bitte, wenn jemand zum Preis einer Retailfassung ein Video von deinem Produkt macht. Muss man sich ja nicht angucken.
Ich poste hier im Sammelthread auch nur die offiziellen (bzw. von F1 vermarkteten) Videos.



janni851 schrieb:


> Mhmm, so gut habe ich das mit meinem 360 Controller nicht im Griff um das Auto anzufangen [emoji28]



 Kein Lenkrad am Start? Macht mega Laune damit.


----------



## janni851 (13. August 2017)

Nein, irgendwie konnte oder kann ich mich nie für eins entscheiden

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (13. August 2017)

Ach mit dem Controller geht das auch, erfordert nur viel Konzentration und Geschick.


----------



## MrSonii (13. August 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Nein, irgendwie konnte oder kann ich mich nie für eins entscheiden
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk



Ich hab seit Eeeeewigkeiten ein Logitech G25, das Ding ist echt immer noch super.
Hat aber natürlich seinen Preis (gehabt), aber hält dafür auch lange.
Ich weiß aber natürlich nicht, wie die Nachfolger nun so sind.

Edit:
Liste aller unterstützten Lenkräder und Controller zum Startpost hinzugefügt.


----------



## janni851 (16. August 2017)

Irgendwann werde ich mich entschieden haben[emoji28] am meisten reizt mich ja immernoch ein Thrustmaster T500 wegen der wechselbaren Lenkräder. Allerdings habe ich auch eine PS4 und da ist die Kompatibilität eher bescheiden.

Da ist man Mal zwei Tage daheim und kann noch nicht spielen, weil kein Release war 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (20. August 2017)

So Leute noch 5 Tage. Respektive 6. Dann können wir anfangen mit dem Geschichte schreiben

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (20. August 2017)

Ich hab schon echt Bock, hätte auch gerne dieses Wochenende schon kommen können


----------



## chaotium (20. August 2017)

Wie sieht es aus mit der Boxengasse? Kann man dort selber fahren oder macht das schon wieder die KI?
Bei F1 2010 gings ja auch...


----------



## MrSonii (20. August 2017)

Gute Frage, ist glaub ich immer noch unterstützt durch K.I.
Was ich bisher so gelesen habe ist, dass der Pit Limiter selbst gedrückt werden muss auf Manuell und auch die Kupplung selbst bedient werden muss wie am Start.
Was die Lenkung angeht hab ich bisher nichts gelesen.


----------



## janni851 (20. August 2017)

Kann den 25 kaum erwarten. Hoffentlich wird rechtzeitig zugestellt, sonst muss ich ein Wochenende warten bis ich wieder auf der Arbeit bin... Und da fällt mir in dem Moment ein, das ich Freitag garnicht auf meiner Stelle bin, Mal sehen wie ich das geregelt bekomme 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (20. August 2017)

Wisst ihr schon mit welchem Team ihr die Karriere startet?
Ich versuche glaub ich Renault -> Ferrari.


----------



## janni851 (20. August 2017)

Ich bin in zwei Saisons Renault trotz Meisterschaften und alle Rennen gewonnen nie zu einem anderen Team gekommen. Kam nie ein Angebot. Heißt: ich hoffe einfach es kommt ein anderes Angebot [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (20. August 2017)

Ich starte mit Haas oder Toro Rosso


----------



## MrSonii (20. August 2017)

Ich bin letztes Mal mit Force India gestartet und habe zur Mitte der Saison schon zu Ferrari gewechselt, allerdings aus Versehen da ich dachte das wäre schon ein Angebot für die nächste Saison 
Ich find gut, dass man dieses mal einen Slider für die KI Schwierigkeit hat, da kann man die KI hoffentlich gut mit einstellen damit es nicht zu einfach oder zu schwierig wird. (In F1 2016 war ich entweder Experte oder Meister nach dem Patch, weiß nicht mehr genau)


----------



## Bariphone (20. August 2017)

Ich glaube ich starte im Sauber.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (20. August 2017)

Und welche Rennwochenenden-Einstellungen benutzt ihr so?


----------



## janni851 (20. August 2017)

Das hängt ganz von meiner Zeit ab. Da meine Wochendende aktuell wieder kürzer werden, vermutlich in einer nicht so ausführlichen Einstellung :/

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (20. August 2017)

Ich nutze meist 100% Wochende. 2-4 Std Training, Quali und 100% Rennen cockpitperspektive. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (20. August 2017)

Normalerweise nutze ich 100% Wochenende und 50% im Rennen. Jedoch freue ich mich so sehr auf das Game und die 100% Saison im 2016er hat mir soo viel Spaß gemacht, dass ich auch hier 100% Rennen spielen werde, denke ich


----------



## DARK-THREAT (21. August 2017)

Wird wohl kurzes Training/Quali und 50% Rennen.

Team wird spontan entschieden. Aber Haas ist wohl Favorit.


----------



## MrSonii (21. August 2017)

DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Wird wohl kurzes Training/Quali und 50% Rennen.



Bei mir auch, hab einfach nicht so viel Zeit momentan und fahre dann lieber mehr Strecken, als die Strecken länger


----------



## Bariphone (21. August 2017)

Als Aller erstes gibt's einige Stunden Zeitfahren. Zum üben und für Setuparbeit. Und dann freu ich mich auf die classiccars.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (21. August 2017)

Warum bewegt sich die Kamera, die eigentlich am Auto fest verbaut ist, immer noch beim bremsen usw.? Das wurde schon vor Jahren bemängelt und immer noch nicht gefixt. 
Es stört beim präzisen fahren. 
Auch das jetzt eingeführte künstliche Ausbrechen des Hecks nach vielen Kurven wirkt eher seltsam.

Red Bull RB6 Monaco Nachtrennen – F1 2017 Gameplay German | Lets Play Formel 1 2017 Classic Deutsch - YouTube

Gute Physikengines gibt es doch mittlerweile zahlreiche am Markt, so eine müssten sie einfach nur mal lizensieren und anpassen.


----------



## ak1504 (22. August 2017)

Künstliches Ausbrechen des Hecks ? 

Du hast schon komische Ansichten ^^ Genau wie mit deinem angeblich weißem Lack 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-bbHO5BYQ78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tomek92 (23. August 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Künstliches Ausbrechen des Hecks ?
> 
> Du hast schon komische Ansichten ^^ Genau wie mit deinem angeblich weißem Lack



Naja da ist schon so ein weißer "Ditsch" auf dem Lack. Sieht man z.B sehr gut bei dem Ferrari der eine milchige Schicht hat. 

Man ich hoffe die Woche geht schnell rum ey


----------



## Bariphone (24. August 2017)

So f1 2017 ist geladen und das erste Patch ist auch geladen. Nun könnte es von mir aus losgehen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. August 2017)

Formel 1 Autos haben "in echt" richtig grelle bonbon-Farben. Das TV-Bild verfälscht hier oft und zeigt die Autos deutlich farbloser als eben in echt.

Im Spiel das mit der milchigen Schicht ist eindeutig, soll anscheinend der Himmel sein der sich spiegelt. Nur spiegelt in echt ein F1-Auto garnicht.

Schaut mal bitte in obigem verlinktem Video als er den Ferrari in der Onboardkamera in Spa fährt - da könnte man meinen das Auto sei weiß. Sorry aber so ein Käse.


Assetto Corsa: VR Gameplay - Monaco GP - F1 17 (RSS) - YouTube
So geht es richtig:^^


----------



## ak1504 (24. August 2017)

Aha die sind also alle matt lackiert ? lol


Weiss... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bariphone (24. August 2017)

Abwarten. Morgen ist es soweit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (24. August 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Abwarten. Morgen ist es soweit
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Wie Morgen ? Du meinst heute um 0:00 Uhr gehts los


----------



## Bariphone (24. August 2017)

Na wäre dann ja morgen.[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] 
Und wehe nicht

Bei f1 2016 war nix mit 00:00uhr

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (24. August 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Na wäre dann ja morgen.[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]
> Und wehe nicht
> 
> Bei f1 2016 war nix mit 00:00uhr
> ...



Wann wurde das letztes Jahr z.B freigeschalten ?


----------



## janni851 (24. August 2017)

Meine Amazonbestellung wurde versandt. *.*

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (24. August 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Wann wurde das letztes Jahr z.B freigeschalten ?


 Hatte es letztes Jahr auch vorab geladen. Und ich hatte es bis 1:30 immer mal wieder versucht. Ab 8:00 Als ich wieder wach war hatts dann geklappt mit dem starten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (24. August 2017)

Nur mal so ne Frage, man kann doch auch den Key von einer Retail Packung einfach bei Steam eingeben und das Spiel dann runterladen oder?
Das wäre bei mir schneller als von der DVD zu installieren, die man wahrscheinlich auch wechseln müsste


----------



## janni851 (24. August 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage, man kann doch auch den Key von einer Retail Packung einfach bei Steam eingeben und das Spiel dann runterladen oder?
> Das wäre bei mir schneller als von der DVD zu installieren, die man wahrscheinlich auch wechseln müsste


Normalerweise ja. Geht ja mit DLCs die man teilweise im Geschäft kauft, oder die als Code dabei liegen nicht anders.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (24. August 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Hatte es letztes Jahr auch vorab geladen. Und ich hatte es bis 1:30 immer mal wieder versucht. Ab 8:00 Als ich wieder wach war hatts dann geklappt mit dem starten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Wäre ja richtig enttäuschend wenn das auch Morgen so wäre >_<


----------



## MrSonii (24. August 2017)

Die Steam page sagt "Ungefähre Zeit bis zur Freischaltung dieses Spiels: 8 Stunden", also um 0 Uhr rum.


----------



## Bariphone (24. August 2017)

Das wäre ja toll...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (24. August 2017)

Verdammt ich freue mich schon so sehr !!! Ich hoffe wirklich man kanns um 0 Uhr zocken


----------



## JanJake (24. August 2017)

Ich überlege auch mir das Spiel zu holen. 

Gibt es denn jetzt wieder ein Safety Car wo man hinterher fahren muss selber mit Geschwindigkeits Beschränkungen? Oder wird man wieder automatisch ausgebremst? Das wäre nämlich für mich schon ein No-Go das Spiel nicht zu kaufen! Das haben die seid 2010 schon nicht gebacken bekommen da ein vernünftiges System zu finden. 

Und ist es endlich mal möglich selber die Einführungsrunde zu fahren?


----------



## Tomek92 (24. August 2017)

JanJake schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch mir das Spiel zu holen.
> 
> Gibt es denn jetzt wieder ein Safety Car wo man hinterher fahren muss selber mit Geschwindigkeits Beschränkungen? Oder wird man wieder automatisch ausgebremst? Das wäre nämlich für mich schon ein No-Go das Spiel nicht zu kaufen! Das haben die seid 2010 schon nicht gebacken bekommen da ein vernünftiges System zu finden.
> 
> Und ist es endlich mal möglich selber die Einführungsrunde zu fahren?



Nein und Nein. Man wird immer noch gebremst und die Einführungsrunde ist am Ende selbst laufend also man bremst nicht selber ab und fährt auf seinen Platz. Wie in F1 2016 nur das der schwarze Loading Screen nun weg ist.


----------



## Bariphone (24. August 2017)

Also hinterm Safety  muss man sehr wohl selber das Tempo wählen. Man könnte auch hinter dem SC überholen, man kann auch das Safetycar überholen und rammen, führt zwar zu DSQ, aber es geht. Genau wie man beim VSC das Delta selber halten muss. Auch muss man beim Restart aufpassen dass man nicht vor der SC Line überholt. Dazu kommt das man den Pitlimiter selbst aktivieren und deaktivieren kann und in der Box selbst anfahren muss.

Finde das geht in die richtige Richtung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (24. August 2017)

F1 2006 von Sony, davon kann CM noch einiges lernen...


----------



## Bariphone (25. August 2017)

So, 00:00Uhr Und wie zu erwarten war. Nix geht. Mmhhhppffff...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (25. August 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> So, 00:00Uhr Und wie zu erwarten war. Nix geht. Mmhhhppffff...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Ja ANSCHEINEND wirds 0:00 GMT also Großbritanien 0 Uhr ... bei uns also 1 Uhr.


----------



## janni851 (25. August 2017)

Und ich muss arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (25. August 2017)

Läuft. Hab s vor der Physio mal kurz anlaufen lassen. Bin schon beeindruckt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (25. August 2017)

So kurz angezockt. Echt Cool. Aber noch bissl Buggy. Fazit macht Laune

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## meckswell (25. August 2017)

Ich bekomm das FFB nicht aus, fahr mit Xbox One Pad

Aus - es rumbelt
Auto - es rumbelt
An - es vibrieren Gas und Bremse nur

Wie kann man es komplett ausmachen? Vllt eine cfg bearbeiten?

Edit:

Ich habs ...

- Steuerung anpassen
- Steuerungsschemata
- Voreing4estellte Steuerungsschemata

dort den Controller auswählen, FFB ausmachen, unter neuem Namen speichern.


----------



## chaotium (25. August 2017)

So erstes Rennen in der Karriere beendet, und vergeigt XD

Der Start war gut, vor Kurve drei war neben mir einer der mich abschoss. Massencrash mit Safety Car.
Den Boxenstopp dann vergeigt, weil man dort auch nun die Kupplung benutzen muss.
Also von Platz 5 auf 9 gerutscht. Gegen Rennende beim überholen jemand berührt und Frontflügel beschädigt.
Wieder in die Box und von P9 auf P15...

Ist schon schwieriger als die vorgänger xD


----------



## MrSonii (25. August 2017)

So, hab nun zwei Karriere Rennen hinter mir.
Fährt sich schon echt nice, vor allem hab ich mich durchgerungen und die Ideallinie ausgemacht (bin bisher noch mit Bremslinie gefahren),
und ich bin überrascht wie schnell man auch ohne zurecht kommt 
Macht so auf jeden Fall mega Laune, ist aber auch anstrengend 

Ich find den Teileverschleiß ziemlich hoch, ich glaub nicht, dass ich bis zum Ende der Saison mit nur 4 von jedem Teil auskomme.
Die Haltbarkeitsupgrades haben erst mal die höchste Priorität so wie es aussieht.


----------



## chaotium (26. August 2017)

Hab nun zwei Rennen hinter mir.
Meinen Vebrennungsmotor kann ich in die Tonne kloppen, die MGU H und K ebenso...
Dafür halten die Reifen -.-


----------



## Bariphone (26. August 2017)

Macht echt Laune. KI auf 100%, da muss ich mich im Sauber schon Strecken um nicht die rote Laterne zu tragen. Q1 Melbourne auf P15 ist ganz anständig wie ich finde. Aber das Spiel kann ja richtig RAM belegen. In den Sequenzen nimmt es sich bei mir 24GiB... . Ingame nur so 17GiB

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (26. August 2017)

Ich bin angepisst. Wie zur Hölle kann ich einstellen, dass meine Bauteile auch mal durchhalten?
Bin jetzt im 5 Rennen und kann meinen Motor samt Bauteile wegwerfen.

Kann man das einstellen, irgendwo?

Und nein ich fahr schon sanft um die Ecken...


----------



## janni851 (26. August 2017)

Ich bin auch nicht gerade begeistert. Im Vergleich zu 2016 scheine ich Reifen schonen nicht zu können und Benzinsparen bekomme ich aufs verrecken nicht hin. Allerdings fahre ich auch Honda.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (26. August 2017)

Das reifenthema ist besser als zu 2016. Du must auch mehr Sprit mitnehmen beim Rennen, das von der KI ist immer sehr knapp bemessen. Ich nehm 3-5 Liter mehr mit, das passt dann.
In Melbourne keine Punkte geholt, China ein paar. Bahrain der Motor und MGU K verreckt. Russland die Steuereinheit (wie soll die verschleißen???) und in Spanien gerade so mit dem Getrieb durchgekommen.
Ich brauch wahrscheinlich 6-8 Baugruppen von jeder Variante...

Dann hab ich noch F&E gestartet, meine Punkte sind alle weg, weil alles Fehlgeschlagen ist...

Bin schon am überlegen wieder F1 2016 zu installieren.


----------



## Tomek92 (26. August 2017)

Also ich find genau das was ihr so beschreibt einfach nur mega geil ! Endlich bisschen managen und klarkommen. Und falls ihr alle Honda habt, was ich übrigens auch genommen habe, braucht ihr euch nicht zu beschweren. In der Realität läuft das noch viel schlimmer ab  Nicht umsonst gibt es die Abteilung "Zuverlässigkeit". Ist nun mal etwas anders, als sich "nur" um die Reifen zu kümmern. Mich stören eher die Bugs und der "Day1" der nie kam !


----------



## chaotium (26. August 2017)

Ich hab mit Haas gestartet und manage schon was geht, soll ich das auto um den kurs tragen??
Ich hab im fünften rennen fast meine dritten teile drin, sorry das ist einfach nur lächerlich


----------



## Tomek92 (26. August 2017)

Wie gesagt dann investiere alles in die Zuverlässigkeit und ändere deinen Fahrstil  Kumpel von mir hat auch Honda genommen und scheint mit den Teilen besser klarzukommen als ich. Es kommt nun mal drauf an die Gewohnheiten, die man durch die F1 Teile so bekommen hat, etwas anzupassen. Ich denke das wird am schwierigsten sein. Im Verlauf der Karriere wird das sicherlich etwas besser werden.


----------



## chaotium (26. August 2017)

Ich spiel formel eins und  nicht formel Opa.
Gass geben lautet das motto und nicht lift and cost.
Ich werd schauen ob man das irgendwie einstellen kann, sonst geht es wieder zurück zu F1 2016.


----------



## Tomek92 (26. August 2017)

Klar jedem das seine  Ich bin froh 2016 nie wieder anfassen zu müssen !


----------



## Bariphone (26. August 2017)

@ Tomek92 es gab bereits 3 Patches. Es ist aktuell Version 1.3

Und was machen die in der echten F1? Das müsse n auch alle mit den Komponenten Haushalten. So ist da nunmal. Schnell sein und Ressourcen schonen. Mir macht das volle Spaß. Es fühlt sich echt an. Fehlt nur noch das manuell einsetzbare KERS.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (27. August 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> @ Tomek92 es gab bereits 3 Patches. Es ist aktuell Version 1.3



Das war schon zu Release so. Es gab bis dato noch keinen Day1 Patch der die Lackierungen usw aktualisiert und Bugs ausmerzt. 

Ich finde ohne diese Bugs, die sicherlich noch behoben werden hoffe ich  ist es das beste F1 und nochmal soo viel besser als sein Vorgänger, den ich über 400 Stunden gespielt habe ! Diese Teilemanagement, die Soundkulisse wie klappernde Teile die sehr verschlissen sind oder Getriebeprobleme. Einfach nur geil ! Nur schade dass es so lange gedauert hat ein ordentliches Spiel zu erschaffen. Aber hey nun ist es ja da


----------



## Bariphone (27. August 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Das war schon zu Release so. Es gab bis dato noch keinen Day1 Patch der die Lackierungen usw aktualisiert und Bugs ausmerzt.
> 
> Ich finde ohne diese Bugs, die sicherlich noch behoben werden hoffe ich  ist es das beste F1 und nochmal soo viel besser als sein Vorgänger, den ich über 400 Stunden gespielt habe ! Diese Teilemanagement, die Soundkulisse wie klappernde Teile die sehr verschlissen sind oder Getriebeprobleme. Einfach nur geil ! Nur schade dass es so lange gedauert hat ein ordentliches Spiel zu erschaffen. Aber hey nun ist es ja da


Ja die lackierungen fehlen noch. Aber vasseur ist schon bei Sauber. 
Hatte ne 16er auch über 500Stunden. Und das 17er ist mal ein großer Wurf. Toll gemacht. Da zeigt das es eben kein reines Arcade Game mehr ist. 

Was mir sehr gefällt, wenn man zu grob über die Randsteine fährt verliert man ordentlich an Vortrieb und traktion.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (27. August 2017)

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass dieser plötzlicher Abtriebsabriss, der ja am Anfang zur neuen Saison viele Dreher verursacht hatte, auch irgendwie mit am Start ist ! Das hab ich zumindest gemerkt und ist mir auch passiert als ich die ersten Male in den neuen Boliden meine Runden gedreht habe  Ist schon ganz gut gemacht muss ich sagen. Ganz zu schweigen vom guten Handling Modell. Der Mclaren hat eine göttliche Kurvenlage, wohingegen der Honda nun ja, Honda ist  

Fährst du mit dem Pad oder Wheel ?


----------



## chaotium (27. August 2017)

Also ich bin jetzt mal wie ne Oma gefahren, dass hat dann soweit gepasst. Was mich aber richtig pissig macht, ist dass bei den Session Wechsel ich zwei Prozent Abnutzung auf meinen Motor bekomme. WTF?
Auch wenn Du mit frischen reifen loseierst, brauchst Du ein paar Runden um Grip zu bekommen, das find ich mega xD
Und auch die Regen rennen bei Full Rain, das macht richtig Bock. Wie bei F1 2010. Da gehts ruck zuck zur Sache.

Was ich mir noch wünsche:
-Zeitungsartikel wie bei F1 2006
-Interview
-Das man auch die neuen F&E Teile in den freien Training testen muss bevor sie freigegeben werden muss.
-Boxen fahrt selbst machen kann. Dieses Halbgare Zeugs wie momentan ist einfach...halbgar. 
-Fan Nachrichten wie bei NBA2K oder anderen Titeln
-Helme selbst ins Spielbringen


----------



## Tomek92 (27. August 2017)

Mal ne ganz komische Frage, kommt es nur mir so vor oder lenkt das Auto von alleine auf langen Geraden wie Spanien oder Bahrein ? Immer so ganz kleine "Korrekturen" die aber nerven da ich dann wieder korrigieren muss. Und meine zweite Frage die ich mir stelle ist, entwickeln die anderen Teams auch ihre Autos ? In F1 2016 stand das ja immer in den Nachrichten, was sich tut usw. Würde mich mal interessieren ob das dieses Jahr auch noch so ist. Theoretisch ja aber ich hab noch keine Nachricht gelesen in der sich ein Team neue Teile bestellt bzw. eingebaut hat. 

Ansonsten ist die Pace von Alonso unsagbar gut ! Codemasters hat darauf spekuliert das viele Mclaren nehmen werden und die Pace auch angepasst wurde  Obwohl auch ohne Spekulationen Codemasters Seitens ist das ja auch berechtigt !


----------



## chaotium (27. August 2017)

Hast Du lenkhilfe ein?
ALso bei mir lenkt da nichts mit


----------



## janni851 (27. August 2017)

Ich hab erstmal heute herausgefunden, das bei mir die Bremshilfe an war. Warum auch immer. Jetzt ist sie aus und es klappt alles besser 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (27. August 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass dieser plötzlicher Abtriebsabriss, der ja am Anfang zur neuen Saison viele Dreher verursacht hatte, auch irgendwie mit am Start ist ! Das hab ich zumindest gemerkt und ist mir auch passiert als ich die ersten Male in den neuen Boliden meine Runden gedreht habe  Ist schon ganz gut gemacht muss ich sagen. Ganz zu schweigen vom guten Handling Modell. Der Mclaren hat eine göttliche Kurvenlage, wohingegen der Honda nun ja, Honda ist
> 
> Fährst du mit dem Pad oder Wheel ?


Lenkrad. Mit dem Thrustmaster TX Leather Edition und dem F1 Add in wheel. Fährt sich doch nen zacken präziser als das normale Lenkrad.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (27. August 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Lenkrad. Mit dem Thrustmaster TX Leather Edition und dem F1 Add in wheel. Fährt sich doch nen zacken präziser als das normale Lenkrad.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Was hast du dafür so hingelegt ? Oder besser gefragt was ist deiner Meinung nach ein annehmbarer Preis für ein halbwegs gutes Lenkrad ?


----------



## chaotium (27. August 2017)

Habt ihr Probleme mit dem Aktuellen NV Treiber? Ich kann meine F&E Programme nicht mehr abspulen, es wird mir nichts mehr angezeigt -.-


----------



## Tomek92 (27. August 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Probleme mit dem Aktuellen NV Treiber? Ich kann meine F&E Programme nicht mehr abspulen, es wird mir nichts mehr angezeigt -.-



Bei mir läuft alles normal. Probiere mal das Spiel auf Fehler zu durchsuchen.


----------



## janni851 (27. August 2017)

Update gleich auch Mal den Treiber. 

Erstes Rennen gerade beendet. Auto hat gehalten, eine bessere Platzierung habe ich in der Safety Car Phase verschenkt, da habe ich eine Durchfahrtsstrafe kassiert weil ich meinen Vordermann zu langsam eingeholt habe. So wurde es P12.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (27. August 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Was hast du dafür so hingelegt ? Oder besser gefragt was ist deiner Meinung nach ein annehmbarer Preis für ein halbwegs gutes Lenkrad ?


Ja war nicht günstig. 469€ für Wheelbase Pedale und das Lenkrad, und 149€ für das Ferrari F1 Addon wheel. Gute Lenkräder mit gutem Force Feedback kosten viel, du willst dann aber mit nix anderem mehr fahren.

Ich denke die Fanatec sind auch sehr gut. Hier gibt es sogar noch die Clubsport serie( nochmal etwas teurer) und Logitech G29. Alle samt um die 300€. Das sollte man schon investieren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. August 2017)

Wobei man die G29 und G920 schon ab 230€~ bekommt. Könnte sich lohnen. Ich hab mein G920 am Anfang des Monats sogar für 200€ bei Amazon bekommen.


----------



## onlygaming (27. August 2017)

Ich bin bisher von F1 2017 überzeugt, die Autos fahren sich viel direkter, und mann muss nicht so unrealistisch viel rudern um, um die Kurve zu kommen.


----------



## MrSonii (29. August 2017)

Die hohen Kerbs in Baku sind ja mal mega hart.
Da darf man ja jetzt keinen mehr von treffen 
War das letztes Spiel auch schon so? Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## janni851 (29. August 2017)

Glaube nicht, bin es letztens noch gefahren und hatte keine Probleme.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (29. August 2017)

Bin Grad erst in China. Aber Regen taugt dem Sauber P10 in Q1. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fillmore (30. August 2017)

Wenn man hier den Thread so liest, bekommt man spitzen Bock auf das Game 
Nur das Game und Lenkrad fehlen mir 

Kann man auch Koop oder so machen und zu zweit für ein Team fahren? Habe mir den ersten Post nicht durchgelesen weil das auf dem Hadny alles so klein ist.


----------



## Bariphone (30. August 2017)

Geht. Besonders für koop würde am Multiplayer gefeilt. Klare Empfehlung

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkox11 (30. August 2017)

Ich bin auch fasziniert mit dem Spiel. 
Bin aber auch ein kein Autoexperte, man spürt und sieht aber, dass bis ins Detail gearbeitet wurde. 

Leider bin ich ein Sünder und spiele mit Controller und keinem Lenkrad


----------



## Bariphone (30. August 2017)

Ist ja auch wurscht ob Controller oder Le. Hauptsache man hat seinen Spaß.

Apropos Details. Ich bin im Sauber im Sauber bereits in China bei 54% Verschleiß. Heißt hinten Kosten gute Resultate richtig Material

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (30. August 2017)

Also ich bin nach dem Rennen in Australien gut im Plan. Der Verschleiß des Hondamotors liegt bei 20%. Aber ich vermute, er platzt auf der langen gerade in China 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (30. August 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Also ich bin nach dem Rennen in Australien gut im Plan. Der Verschleiß des Hondamotors liegt bei 20%. Aber ich vermute, er platzt auf der langen gerade in China
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk



Was fährst du für Rennwochenenden ? 20% sind eigentlich schon viel aber es kommt immer auf die Fahrweise drauf an. Ich meine, wie kann man den langsamen Honda denn bitteschön nicht bis zum Anschlag treten  von daher sieht´s bei mir auch nicht anders aus.


----------



## jkox11 (30. August 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Ist ja auch wurscht ob Controller oder Le. Hauptsache man hat seinen Spaß.



Genau, denke aber dass man mit dem Lenkrad präziser fahren kann.



Tomek92 schrieb:


> Was fährst du für Rennwochenenden ? 20% sind eigentlich schon viel aber es kommt immer auf die Fahrweise drauf an. Ich meine, wie kann man den langsamen Honda denn bitteschön nicht bis zum Anschlag treten  von daher sieht´s bei mir auch nicht anders aus.



Hah, ich bin mit meinem Honda auch um die 20 % nach einem Rennen  

Wie soll man mit dem Honda auf Sparkurs fahren, wenn man alleine bei aller Leistung nur auf P15 landet


----------



## janni851 (30. August 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Was fährst du für Rennwochenenden ? 20% sind eigentlich schon viel aber es kommt immer auf die Fahrweise drauf an. Ich meine, wie kann man den langsamen Honda denn bitteschön nicht bis zum Anschlag treten  von daher sieht´s bei mir auch nicht anders aus.


Naja drei Trainings, Quali und rennen. 20% sind 1/5. Sollte es so weitergehen (wovon ich nicht ausgehe) hält der Motor fünf Rennen und erfüllt sein Pensum. Aber da geht eh früher was kaputt 

Btw.: Teilweise bin ich auch mit fettem Gemisch gefahren, also Volllast. Am Anfang aber auf Stufe 1, um etwas zu sparen. So kam ich wunderbar hin.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (30. August 2017)

Beim Sauber im trockenen Q1 keinen Stich gesehen. Im Regen fahr ich gerne, da lässt sich das Auto schön mit dem Gas lenken. Aber selbst bei viel lift& cost und permanenten Wechsel der drei Mischungen pro Runde um fas Optimum zu holen. Hält der 1 Motor sicher nur noch das China Rennen und P1 in Bahrain. Aber ja wusste ja worauf ich mich einlasse. Aber das mit den Komponenten und Ressourcen einteilen ist genau mein Ding. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (30. August 2017)

Was man zu Anfang wirklich machen kann ist einen Punkt auf Zuverlässigkeit skillen. 10% Hin oder her bei 90% sind das nun mal 9%.


----------



## Fillmore (30. August 2017)

Ich hatte mal F1 205 gekauft mit Lenkrad.
War nen Witz. Steuerung total kaggi und Online ging da auch nicht viel.
Die Wagen waren sau empfindlich. Mit Fahrhilfen geht es zwar, aber da fehlt dann der Realismus. Aber ohne war es unspielbar


----------



## MrSonii (30. August 2017)

ACHTUNG, es scheint momentan einen Skalierungs-Bug bei 25% Rennen zu geben in der Karriere, welcher den Verschleiß der Teile falsch berechnet. (50% und drüber scheint nicht betroffen)
Und zwar skaliert die Lebensdauer (sprich maximale Rundenanzahl) eines Motors ja mit der Renndistanz, allerdings sind ja die Trainingsprogramme unabhängig von der Renndistanz immer gleich lang,
da aber der Motor weniger Runden Lebenszeit hat fällt eine einzelne Trainingsrunde schwerer ins Gewicht.
Codemasters hat auch schon angekündigt, dass Sie von dem Bug wissen und an einer Lösung arbeiten. Also bis dahin 50% oder mehr fahren oder auf den Patch warten.


----------



## Tomek92 (30. August 2017)

Puuh, gut dass ich 100% fahre


----------



## Bariphone (30. August 2017)

Dito. Hat einer die release Notes vom 1.4 Patch. Ich warte ja immer noch auf größeren Nummern.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> ACHTUNG, es scheint momentan einen Skalierungs-Bug bei 25% Rennen zu geben in der Karriere, welcher den Verschleiß der Teile falsch berechnet. (50% und drüber scheint nicht betroffen)
> Und zwar skaliert die Lebensdauer (sprich maximale Rundenanzahl) eines Motors ja mit der Renndistanz, allerdings sind ja die Trainingsprogramme unabhängig von der Renndistanz immer gleich lang,
> da aber der Motor weniger Runden Lebenszeit hat fällt eine einzelne Trainingsrunde schwerer ins Gewicht.
> Codemasters hat auch schon angekündigt, dass Sie von dem Bug wissen und an einer Lösung arbeiten. Also bis dahin 50% oder mehr fahren oder auf den Patch warten.



Was ist eigentlich, wenn man gar kein Training fährt? Müsste der Motor dann nicht länger halten?


----------



## jkox11 (30. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich, wenn man gar kein Training fährt? Müsste der Motor dann nicht länger halten?



Du musst kein Training fahren. Das macht sich dann auch am Motor bezahlbar. 
Nur bekommst du dann keine Ressourcen-Punkte.


----------



## MrSonii (30. August 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Dito. Hat einer die release Notes vom 1.4 Patch. Ich warte ja immer noch auf größeren Nummern.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



 Patch 1.4 Patchnotes 
"·        Der McLaren MP4/4 steht ab sofort allen Spielern der Special Edition in den Mehrspielermodi zur Verfügung.
 ·        Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den Spieler fälschlicherweise von Mehrspieler-Sessions disqualifiziert wurden."

Außerdem News zum Patch 1.5: 
 Patch 1.5 Patchnotes 

"Hi all,
Patch 1.5 has just been released on PS4. You’ll find the notes for this patch here, in English and other supported languages. We’re aiming to have this out on PC tomorrow afternoon, with a fix for the audio stuttering, and it’s in with Microsoft for Xbox One and we're hoping to have it approved by tomorrow evening, though this will be going out with 1.4.

·        Getriebestörungen werden jetzt immer behoben, wenn ein neues Getriebe eingesetzt wird.
·        Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den beim Laden einer Mehrspieler-Session das Spiel abstürzte.
·        Der Verschleiß von Getriebe und Motor bei Rennen über 25 % der Rennstrecke wurde verringert."


----------



## Bariphone (30. August 2017)

Super Danke.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (30. August 2017)

Also ich hoffe zumindest, dass es nicht auch bei 50% Rennen diesen Bug gibt, aber bestätigt ist dieser bisher nur bei 25% Renndistanz.
Wie sieht denn bei euch so der Verbrauch die Abnutzung der Komponenten aus?
Ich bin jetzt 8 Rennen gefahren, und hab meine F&E eigentlich fast voll auf mehr Haltbarkeit entwickelt, hab die ersten 30%-Upgrades für Verbrennungsmotor und Turbolader und das erste Getriebeupgrade.
Jetzt zu Rennen 9 wird 30%-MGU-H fertig.
Musste Baku (Rennen 8) mit nem super kaputten Motor fahren und hab auch ordentlich Leistungsverlust im Rennen gehabt 
Für Rennen 9 musste ich jetzt die dritten Teile von Verbrennungsmotor, Turbolader und MGU-H einbauen, die anderen 3 sind erst bei 30% auf dem zweiten Teil.


----------



## Bariphone (30. August 2017)

Den Verbrauch schaff ich ohne extra Sprit in dem ich he nach Streckenabschnitt immer zwischen mager und fett switche und lift&cost verwende im Griff zu halten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (30. August 2017)

Sorry meinte nicht den Spritverbrauch sondern die Abnutzung der Motorkomponenten, hab es mal angepasst ^^


----------



## Bariphone (30. August 2017)

Oh je. Beim Sauber nach zwei 100% Rennen TL 68%, Motor 63% Mgu- H 66% der Rest bei um 30%. Aber im Sauber muss ich nur pushen. Aber hab somit zwei hart erarbeitete WM Punkte. Aus zwei Rennen. Was hab ich geschwitzt...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Du musst kein Training fahren. Das macht sich dann auch am Motor bezahlbar.
> Nur bekommst du dann keine Ressourcen-Punkte.



Bekommst du doch. Fürs Quali und Rennen gibt es doch welche.
Oder nicht mehr?


----------



## Tomek92 (30. August 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Oh je. Beim Sauber nach zwei 100% Rennen TL 68%, Motor 63% Mgu- H 66% der Rest bei um 30%. Aber im Sauber muss ich nur pushen. Aber hab somit zwei hart erarbeitete WM Punkte. Aus zwei Rennen. Was hab ich geschwitzt...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Normal, sieht beim Mclaren noch schlimmer aus  zwar nur bisschen aber naja. Mich reizt das am schlechtesten Team, wie z.b den Sauber oder Mclaren. Der eine hat nur einen besseren Motor, der andere ein besseres Chassis.  Das gute am 100% Wochenende ist, man kann wirklich besser die Teile managen. Denn du kannst im Training nur bisschen fahren, deine Programme abspulen, oder halt wirklich üben und dafür steigt logischerweise dein Verschleiß.


----------



## Bariphone (30. August 2017)

P1 geht ja nur für Setup Arbeit drauf. Reifenschonend und so wenig Flügel wie irgendwie möglich um überhaupt Land zu sehen. P2 für Testptogramme und P3 nur für Quali Simulation.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (30. August 2017)

Ich musste bei meinem Sauber, nach den Bahrain den Motor tauschen (sicher ist sicher, keine Lust auf hier so ner Strecke auszufallen xD) Im Qualifying ist die Ki zu OP, das führt dazu das man im Qualifying dann mal auf P17 oder so steht und im Rennen auf P10 locker easy vorfährt, ob sich das mit den Patches geändert hat, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Tomek92 (30. August 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich musste bei meinem Sauber, nach den Bahrain den Motor tauschen (sicher ist sicher, keine Lust auf hier so ner Strecke auszufallen xD) Im Qualifying ist die Ki zu OP, das führt dazu das man im Qualifying dann mal auf P17 oder so steht und im Rennen auf P10 locker easy vorfährt, ob sich das mit den Patches geändert hat, kann ich nicht sagen.



Ist sogar ein bekannter Bug bei Codemasters, dass im Training und Quali die KI 1 Sekunde schneller ist als sie am Ende der Session Zeit. Sie wissen davon und haben zumindest beim letzten Patch nichts verändert. Hoffe das kommt noch irgendwann. 

Ein weiterer Bug ist auch falls man in einem Rennen speichert, das Spiel ausschaltet und dann den Spielstand wieder lädt, was bei 100% Wochenenden ein Segen sein kann, die Regeln ausgeschalten werden. Das passiert aber nur, wenn man wie gesagt das Spiel neu startet. Ansonsten klappt alles.


----------



## chaotium (30. August 2017)

Ich mache das inzwischen so, in den Trainings fahre ich nur mit Mager. Im Qualifing mit Fett und im Rennen normal.
Und was habe ich im ersten Post gesagt (indirekt)? War ja klar dass da ein fehler besteht...


----------



## jkox11 (30. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bekommst du doch. Fürs Quali und Rennen gibt es doch welche.
> Oder nicht mehr?



Und fürs Training auch. Fast die meisten sogar.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Und fürs Training auch. Fast die meisten sogar.



Also bei der 2016er Version haben die Punkte in Quali und Rennen immer locker gereicht.
Hab da auch McLaren gefahren und in der zweiten Saison war das Auto dann so schnell wie die Ferrari oder Red Bull und in der dritten Saison dann das stärkste Auto.


----------



## Tomek92 (30. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also bei der 2016er Version haben die Punkte in Quali und Rennen immer locker gereicht.
> Hab da auch McLaren gefahren und in der zweiten Saison war das Auto dann so schnell wie die Ferrari oder Red Bull und in der dritten Saison dann das stärkste Auto.



Zum Glück ist das nicht mehr so  Also mir macht das ganze echt Spaß mit dem Entwickeln, diese Ausführlichkeit lässt mich tiefer in die Materie sehen. Und ich als F1 Fan schaue und lese mich da gerne durch und erlebe quasi einen hart erkämpften Aufstieg.


----------



## MrSonii (31. August 2017)

Patch 1.5 ist jetzt auf allen Plattformen online gegangen.
 Tweet 

Edit:
So wollte grad meine Karriere weiterspielen, aber wenn ich die Motorenteile auf neue Komponenten ändere bekommen meine aktuell ausgerüsteten Teile wieder 0%...
So kann man sich die Teile wieder heile cheaten, und das will ich ja nicht... Noch jemand mit diesem Problem?

Edit2: Okay die Rundenanzahl ist noch gespeichert, nur die Abnutzung wurde fälschlicherweise auf 0% gesetzt und leider hat der auch gespeichert obwohl bei "zurück zum Hauptmenü" ja steht es wird nicht gespeichert...


----------



## Tomek92 (31. August 2017)

Und es gibt noch so viele Bugs die nicht gefixt werden, warum nur ?


----------



## MrSonii (31. August 2017)

Okay hab mal ein bisschen rumprobiert da ich gestern praktischerweise mein savegame gespeichert habe und es so zurücksetzen konnte,
und wenn ich erst zum nächsten Wochenende gehe und dann die Teile ändere ist alles wie es sein soll, sehr komisch.


----------



## jkox11 (1. September 2017)

Andere Frage: 
Kann man im Career Mode die KI-Stufe ändern? Und wie?


----------



## janni851 (1. September 2017)

Vor jedem Rennen in den Einstellungen

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkox11 (1. September 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Vor jedem Rennen in den Einstellungen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk



Bedankt  

Nur vor den Rennen also? 
Bei all den anderen Tagen habe ich es nämlich auch immer versucht und es blieb immer grau


----------



## janni851 (1. September 2017)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Bedankt
> 
> Nur vor den Rennen also?
> Bei all den anderen Tagen habe ich es nämlich auch immer versucht und es blieb immer grau


Fürs das Wochenende ist es glaube dann fest. Sobald das nächste rennen ansteht ist das verstellen wieder möglich 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (1. September 2017)

Jap so ist es.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkox11 (1. September 2017)

Sehr gut zu wissen, danke.


----------



## chaotium (2. September 2017)

Der Bug bei Session Wechsel ist bei mir immernoch. Sprich ich bekomm beim Wechsel 2 Prozente Abnutzung auf meinen Motor dazu.
Aber nun hab ich es geschafft mit 15 % an einem WE Durchzukommen xD


----------



## MrSonii (2. September 2017)

Ja die Abnutzung ist nach dem Patch auf jeden Fall deutlich besser 
Auf den Bug muss ich beim nächsten Zocken mal achten.


----------



## chaotium (2. September 2017)

Beim WE von Baku hat es nonstop geregnet. Und zwar richtig heftig.
DAS hat richtig Bock gemacht, vor allem hat die Karre trotz TC rumgezickt XD


----------



## Tomek92 (2. September 2017)

Auf welcher Schwierigkeit fährt ihr so ? Ich fahr bei 100 aber die Zeiten sind irgendwie schneller, als wenn ich im Grand Prix Modus mal ein Rennen auf gleicher Schwierigkeit fahre.


----------



## chaotium (2. September 2017)

wie kann ich eigentlich die Reifenwahl ändern? O.O


----------



## Tomek92 (2. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> wie kann ich eigentlich die Reifenwahl ändern? O.O



"Reifenwahl Rennwochenende" Bevor du ein Rennwochenende startest und die ganzen Einstellungen eingeblendet werden. Ist dann ganz oben die Option.


----------



## chaotium (2. September 2017)

im fahrerhub? Also bei F&E in dem Menü?


----------



## Tomek92 (2. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> im fahrerhub? Also bei F&E in dem Menü?



Nein, VOR jedem Rennwochenende. Das heißt wenns lädt bzw. ins nächste Rennwochenende geht.


----------



## machero (2. September 2017)

Spielt ihr mit Gamepad oder Lenkrad?


----------



## Tomek92 (2. September 2017)

Pad, du ?


----------



## janni851 (2. September 2017)

XBox 360 Controller

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (2. September 2017)

Was für einen Schwierigkeitsgrad fährt ihr ?


----------



## chaotium (2. September 2017)

zwischen 65 und 80. Je nach Strecke.


----------



## MrSonii (2. September 2017)

Lenkrad, und momentan bin ich bei 85 K.I. Schwierigkeit.


----------



## Bariphone (2. September 2017)

Spiele bei 100%. Und bin in Bahrain fast am verzweifeln im Sauber. P18 im Q1...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (3. September 2017)

Motor hat Shanghai überlebt  allerdings merkt man richtig den Leistungsabfall, wenn mehrere Komponenten über 50% Abnutzung haben. Riccardo konnte ich am Ende nicht halten und bin so 6 geworden. Gerade auf der Gerade kam da richtiges "Fernando Alonso Feeling" auf[emoji28]

Edit: Trotzdem nach den Trainings in Bahrain den größten Teil der Komponenten getauscht. Bevor was im Rennen schiefgeht.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fillmore (4. September 2017)

LOGITECH G29 Driving Force-Rennlenkrad Gamepads - MediaMarkt

Jetzt könnte es was werden - der Preis ist unschlagbar!!!!!!!!
 OMG OMG OMG


----------



## janni851 (4. September 2017)

Das ist der Standardpreis von Amazon...

Logitech G29 Racing Lenkrad Driving Force für PS4, PS3 und PC Logitech G29 Racing Lenkrad Driving Force fur PS4: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Das G920 kostet da sogar nur knapp über 200€

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (4. September 2017)

Ist das Ding gut ?


----------



## janni851 (4. September 2017)

Die Standen bei Hankook als ich DTM in Zandvoort schauen war. Haben dort den ganzen Betrieb ausgehalten und an dem Stand war nicht wenig los.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fillmore (4. September 2017)

222€ für Lenkrad + Game finde ich aber gut. Wieso Standard Preis?


----------



## janni851 (4. September 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> 222€ für Lenkrad + Game finde ich aber gut. Wieso Standard Preis?


Wo ist bei dem Media Markt Link das Game dabei? 

Bei Amazon kostet das G29 seit längerem immer wieder um die 220-240 Euro.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fillmore (4. September 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Wo ist bei dem Media Markt Link das Game dabei?
> 
> Bei Amazon kostet das G29 seit längerem immer wieder um die 220-240 Euro.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk




Machst du deine Augen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jkox11 (4. September 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Motor hat Shanghai überlebt  allerdings merkt man richtig den Leistungsabfall, wenn mehrere Komponenten über 50% Abnutzung haben. Riccardo konnte ich am Ende nicht halten und bin so 6 geworden. Gerade auf der Gerade kam da richtiges "Fernando Alonso Feeling" auf[emoji28]
> 
> Edit: Trotzdem nach den Trainings in Bahrain den größten Teil der Komponenten getauscht. Bevor was im Rennen schiefgeht.



Bahrain ist echt hart für Autos der schlechteren Klasse. An der letzten Gerade und der Zielgerade wurde ich so oft verputzt. 

Und übrigens: Ich bin jetzt im 3. Rennen, die Gearbox ist bei 55%  
Mitten im Rennen hat sich der 4. Gang für 4 Runden verabschiedet bevor er sich wieder gefangen hat. 

Ansonsten bei den Komponenten werden diese immer zwischen Training und Qualifying/Rennen getauscht. Aber auch da werde ich 2-3 Sätze mehr tauschen müssen. 

Honda FTW


----------



## janni851 (4. September 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Machst du deine Augen an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Blöd, das man eben dieses Fenster aufm Handy nicht sieht. Zumindest wird es bei mir nicht angezeigt. Trotzdem kein Grund dann ausfallenden zu werden.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fillmore (4. September 2017)

Du hast den ironischen Smilie in dem Satz nicht gesehen? Oder zeigt den dein Handy auch nicht an? ^^   <-- wieder ein Smilie


----------



## MrSonii (4. September 2017)

Patch 1.6 ist jetzt live ( Quelle )

"·         Players losing vibration / force feedback in multiplayer
·         Grid penalties for changing parts now apply correctly when reforming the grid after a formation lap
·         AI will no longer post single sector times as lap times at Monaco
·         Improved texture quality on PS4
·         Stats for Public Multiplayer now work correctly (we will, however, be wiping the leaderboards in due course)
·         Added Polish subtitles
·         AI drivers will suffer reliability issues in Championships mode
·         Various crash fixes

Our internal QA team found to still be present, though we are continuing to investigate:
·         Fixed dark patches / shadows seen when on track"


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. September 2017)

Hoffentlich fixen sie die milchig/weißen Reflektionen auf den Autos noch - das sieht teils echt furchtbar aus.


----------



## onlygaming (5. September 2017)

Also die Ki ist im Rennen Kindergarten im Vergleich zum Qualifying, Sotchi (vom allen Teilen Stufe 2 drin (habe Motor jetzt auf +30% Haltbarkeit) sogar das 2. Getriebe ist drin da sich im Rennen in Bahrain der 3. Gang verabschiedet hat bei genau 55%.

Im Qualifying in Sotschi P17 (Sauber Team, alle Hilfen aus) ohne Chance auf P16. Im Rennen dann plötzlich Regen. Ich konnte den Frontflügel zum Glück auf 7 hochstellen, der Heckflügel blieb jedoch auf 3 ^^

 Und dann ging ich ab Leute das sag ich euch xD, nach einer Runde P10, im Laufe des Rennens auf P5 vorgekämpft, jedoch trocknete die Strecke langsam aus, wodurch ich keine Chance zu haben schien. Ich stoppte auf Intermediates. Zunächst hatte ich wieder Angst die Strecke sei noch zu Nass(Hab durch so Fehler schon 2 Mal den Sieg in F1 2016 verloren. Aber ich ging Risiko und kam genau an den Punkt raus wo die Intermediates sich besser fahren ließen als Full Wet's. 

Da ich eine Runde früher gestoppt habe kam ich zwar wieder als 5. Raus, jedoch mit mehr Vorsprung und ich hatte Vettel und Bottas direkt vor meiner Nase. 

Vettel bekam ich noch, dann zog Bottas weg, da er jedoch schon kurze Zeit später einen herben Defekt erlitt (er fuhr 10 Runden mit 70 KMH über die Strecke beinahe jede Runde VSC wegen ihm^^) war ich nun auf P3  Doch 4 Runden vor Schluss stoppte Hamilton und spülte mich auf P2 vor. Den Platz konnte ich dann auch halten, obwohl ich im Qualifying nur 17 war xD

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (5. September 2017)

Ja mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die KI im Regen echt schlechter ist als im Trockenen.
Konnte da auch das ein oder andere Mal aufholen, wo ich im Trockenen kaum eine Chance hatte.
Bei mir im letzten Rennen sind übrigens Bottas, Hamilton und Vettel wegen Defekt ausgefallen und haben mich auf Platz 4 vorgebracht im Renault in Singapur 
Der Wagen ist auf engen Strecken aber nicht angenehm zu fahren sag ich euch


----------



## Bariphone (5. September 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Also die Ki ist im Rennen Kindergarten im Vergleich zum Qualifying, Sotchi (vom allen Teilen Stufe 2 drin (habe Motor jetzt auf +30% Haltbarkeit) sogar das 2. Getriebe ist drin da sich im Rennen in Bahrain der 3. Gang verabschiedet hat bei genau 55%.
> 
> Im Qualifying in Sotschi P17 (Sauber Team, alle Hilfen aus) ohne Chance auf P16. Im Rennen dann plötzlich Regen. Ich konnte den Frontflügel zum Glück auf 7 hochstellen, der Heckflügel blieb jedoch auf 3 ^^
> 
> ...


Welche KI Stufe hast du denn?  Weil P10 ist schon hart.  Aber die Großen Teams fressen den Sauber zum Frühstück.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fillmore (5. September 2017)

Bin noch am überlegen das Bundle vom Mädchen Markt zu holen.
Wobei der Preis ja episch ist. Schaltet ihr mit dem Knüppler oder Paddels wie die Fahrer auch?


----------



## Bariphone (5. September 2017)

Na mit paddel.  Wenn schon denn schon. Sonst kommst ja gar net nach mit dem schalten. Wenn du pro Runde 40mal die Gänge wechselst.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zobl93 (5. September 2017)

Läuft das Spiel mit 2 GTX670, i5 3570k und 16Gb Ram gut oder soll ich es mir lieber für die One S holen?
Bin mir gerade nicht so sicher


----------



## onlygaming (5. September 2017)

Aktuell auf 75, stelle aber wahrscheinlich auf 80, im Qualifying ist die Ki für mich relativ passend (P17 in Sotchi bei 100% trockener Strecke) im Rennen jedoch anscheinend (grade im Regen) zu schwach


----------



## JackTheHero (5. September 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> LOGITECH G29 Driving Force-Rennlenkrad Gamepads - MediaMarkt
> 
> Jetzt könnte es was werden - der Preis ist unschlagbar!!!!!!!!
> OMG OMG OMG



Schau einfach mal bei ebay rein. Ich hab mein G29 da quasi neuwertig für ~170 Euro bekommen von einem Händler. Keine Verschleißspuren whatsoever.  Wie neu.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. September 2017)

Ansonsten Amazon snipen. hatte meins (G920) in der Nacht für unter 200€ gekauft.


----------



## Dwayn_E (5. September 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ansonsten Amazon snipen. hatte meins (G920) in der Nacht für unter 200€ gekauft.



und was ist daran besonders? das ding gibts auf zahlreichen seiten neu für 200€ und weniger.
das hat genau 0,0 mit snipen zu tun


----------



## onlygaming (6. September 2017)

Dwayn_E schrieb:


> und was ist daran besonders? das ding gibts auf zahlreichen seiten neu für 200€ und weniger.
> das hat genau 0,0 mit snipen zu tun


Also vor nem Monat hat das noch über 200€ gekostet, hab bei Geizhals geschaut

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fillmore (6. September 2017)

Mädchen Markt hatte es auch mal eine Zeit lang für 229€ und dann plötzlich vor 3 Wochen waren es dann wieder 289€.

222€ für Lenkrad + Game ist geschenkt


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. September 2017)

Dwayn_E schrieb:


> und was ist daran besonders? das ding gibts auf zahlreichen seiten neu für 200€ und weniger.
> das hat genau 0,0 mit snipen zu tun



[HWCLIP][/HWCLIP]

Naja nicht jeder weiß die Preise auswendig. Ob man 240 € oder 200€ bezahlt, macht schon einen kleinen Unterscheid. Mag sein das es das Lenkrad jetzt dauerhaft an der 200€ Grenze gibt, war vorher immer Richtung 250€... Und wo habe ich den geschrieben das es besonders ist? Wenn schpn richtig lesen .


----------



## Dwayn_E (6. September 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Also vor nem Monat hat das noch über 200€ gekostet, hab bei Geizhals geschaut
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


am 10. august bis 18. august gabs das lenkrad für 189€.
jetzt ist es bei 200 angekommen bzw viele händler zwischen 200 und 210



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Und wo habe ich den geschrieben das es besonders ist? Wenn schpn richtig lesen .


wenns nix besonderes ist, wieso schreibst du dann so als wäre es das?
das hat nix mit richtig lesen zu tun.
es muss ja so besonders sein, dass du hier schreibst "ja musste nachts amazon snipen, dann kannste auch soviel glück haben wie ich und das g920 für 200€ kriegen doppelpunkt D"....


----------



## zobl93 (6. September 2017)

Hab es mir jetzt für die Xbox gekauft und muss mich mal ans Gamepad gewöhnen


----------



## MrSonii (6. September 2017)

Weil du vorher auf PC gezockt hast mit Lenkrad?
Oder weil du vorher ein anderes Pad benutzt hast


----------



## zobl93 (6. September 2017)

Weil ich vom PC mit Lenkrad komme 
Aktuell finde ich es grauenhaft zum fahren 
Aber ne neue Grafikkarte ist momentan nicht drin


----------



## Tomek92 (6. September 2017)

zobl93 schrieb:


> Weil ich vom PC mit Lenkrad komme
> Aktuell finde ich es grauenhaft zum fahren
> Aber ne neue Grafikkarte ist momentan nicht drin



Ach komm so schlimm ist es nicht  fahre selbst mit dem Pad


----------



## MrSonii (6. September 2017)

McLaren Motor Upgrades scheinen noch verbuggt zu sein (und keine Auswirkung zu haben?), Fix ist in Arbeit ( Quelle )

Zitat:
"Hello all, we've done some investigation in to this and found a bug superficially with McLaren engine upgrades. In the short term you might be better putting your R&D in to other areas so you get some gain.
We're working on a fix and we'll try to get it out as quickly as we can."


----------



## zobl93 (6. September 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Ach komm so schlimm ist es nicht  fahre selbst mit dem Pad



Aber es ist schon ne große Umstellung


----------



## onlygaming (7. September 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> McLaren Motor Upgrades scheinen noch verbuggt zu sein und keine Auswirkung zu haben, Fix ist in Arbeit ( Quelle )
> 
> Zitat:
> "Hello all, we've done some investigation in to this and found a bug superficially with McLaren engine upgrades. In the short term you might be better putting your R&D in to other areas so you get some gain.
> We're working on a fix and we'll try to get it out as quickly as we can."


Das ist doch realitätsgetreu[emoji23][emoji23]

Ich spare denke ich jetzt meine Punkte bis ich nur noch 1 WE Entwicklungszeit für kleine Updates habe, bin zum Glück 1. Fahrer^^

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (7. September 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich spare denke ich jetzt meine Punkte bis ich nur noch 1 WE Entwicklungszeit für kleine Updates habe, bin zum Glück 1. Fahrer^^



Ja, das macht auf jeden Fall direkt nen riesen Unterschied, das kann ich dir sagen


----------



## Fillmore (7. September 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Machst du deine Augen an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ja ne PS4 Version 
Grade noch in letzter Sekunde gesehen! Wäre fast schief gegangen!


----------



## janni851 (7. September 2017)

PS4 Version wieder verkaufen? Günstiger kommt man glaube ich aktuell nicht an das Lenkrad und von dem Erlös des Verkaufs der PS4 Version kann man sich doch bestimmt die PC Version kaufen.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## zobl93 (7. September 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> PS4 Version wieder verkaufen? Günstiger kommt man glaube ich aktuell nicht an das Lenkrad und von dem Erlös des Verkaufs der PS4 Version kann man sich doch bestimmt die PC Version kaufen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk



PC Version gibts bei MMOGA glaub für ca. 35€

Edit....ob die auf Nachfrage auch das G920 dazupacken?


----------



## janni851 (7. September 2017)

zobl93 schrieb:


> PC Version gibts bei MMOGA glaub für ca. 35€


Dann würde wahrscheinlich noch Gewinn drin sein. PS4 Versionen sind ja meist teurer.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2017)

zobl93 schrieb:


> PC Version gibts bei MMOGA glaub für ca. 35€



Aber wie seriös ist ein Laden, der sein Sitz in Hongkong hat?


----------



## zobl93 (7. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wie seriös ist ein Laden, der sein Sitz in Hongkong hat?



Ich kaufe schon seit mehreren Jahren Keys bei MMOGA und hatte noch nie ein Problem mit denen. Selbst Ingame Gold für WoW hab ich vor Jahren ohne Probleme dort gekauft und geliefert bekommen.
MMOGA ist seriös genug, und wenn du mit PayPal bezahlst, sowieso


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2017)

OK, danke dir.


----------



## janni851 (7. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> OK, danke dir.


Gekauft?[emoji28]

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## zobl93 (7. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> OK, danke dir.



Als Dankeschön hätt ich jetzt gerne deine 1080er


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Gekauft?[emoji28]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk



Ich überlege immer noch und war letztens bei Media Markt aber da wollten die 70€ haben und das ist mir zu teuer.



zobl93 schrieb:


> Als Dankeschön hätt ich jetzt gerne deine 1080er



Eine 1080?
Ich habe keine 1080.


----------



## zobl93 (7. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich überlege immer noch und war letztens bei Media Markt aber da wollten die 70€ haben und das ist mir zu teuer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann deine 1080Ti


----------



## janni851 (7. September 2017)

Ich würde behaupten es lohnt sich. Wobei 70€ happig sind. Ich habe 45€ bezahlt. Für den Preis würde ich es auch jederzeit wieder kaufen.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (7. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich überlege immer noch und war letztens bei Media Markt aber da wollten die 70€ haben und das ist mir zu teuer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann MMOGA auch empfehlen, kaufe da auch schon seit mehreren Jahren, nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## Tomek92 (7. September 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> McLaren Motor Upgrades scheinen noch verbuggt zu sein (und keine Auswirkung zu haben?), Fix ist in Arbeit ( Quelle )
> 
> Zitat:
> "Hello all, we've done some investigation in to this and found a bug superficially with McLaren engine upgrades. In the short term you might be better putting your R&D in to other areas so you get some gain.
> We're working on a fix and we'll try to get it out as quickly as we can."



Von wo wissen wir denn, dass das nicht nur bei Mclaren so ist ? Dann hat ja der ganze Karriere Modus überhaupt keinen Sinn ? Pure Zeitverschwendung !


----------



## MrSonii (8. September 2017)

Das gleiche hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, so ein Spiel-Mechanismus wird ja eigentlich nur ein mal implementiert, aber evtl. gibt es doch Detail-Unterschiede zwischen den Teams und bei der Berechnung kam es halt nur bei Mclaren zu Fehlern? Aber genau wissen tun wir es nicht, wir haben nur das Wort von Codemasters...


----------



## Tomek92 (8. September 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Das gleiche hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, so ein Spiel-Mechanismus wird ja eigentlich nur ein mal implementiert, aber evtl. gibt es doch Detail-Unterschiede zwischen den Teams und bei der Berechnung kam es halt nur bei Mclaren zu Fehlern? Aber genau wissen tun wir es nicht, wir haben nur das Wort von Codemasters...



Was ist dieses Wort nur wert. Viele Sachen die eigentlich per Day1 Patch geliefert werden sollten sind bis heute noch nicht da. Das ist das beste F1 Game, dass Codemasters bis jetzt gebracht hat. Aber genau deshalb rege ich mich so drüber auf :/


----------



## MrSonii (8. September 2017)

Ja, verschenktes Potential ist viel schlimmer als kein Potential :/ Aber die Patches hauen die ja schon gut raus, wenn auch sehr inkrementell, aber schnell.


----------



## Tomek92 (8. September 2017)

Hoffentlich wird es was es eigentlich hätte werden sollen !


----------



## Bariphone (8. September 2017)

Wundert mich nur, dass es nun immer noch keine geänderten Lackierungen gibt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (8. September 2017)

Mclaren update ist online:

"We've also added these on 08/09/2017:

· McLaren's Engine Power upgrades will now have an effect on the car when bought and applied.
· Spec and Multi-Class Races with Classic cars in Grand Prix now work properly. 
· The player's Team Mate at the start of a career will now always be the one they have chosen"


----------



## janni851 (8. September 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Mclaren update ist online:
> 
> "We've also added these on 08/09/2017:
> 
> ...


Wenn da steht "will now have an effect", was ist mit den Updates die ich schon gemacht habe? Gerade im Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit des Verbrennungsmotors.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (8. September 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Wenn da steht "will now have an effect", was ist mit den Updates die ich schon gemacht habe? Gerade im Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit des Verbrennungsmotors.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk



Also ich gehe mal davon aus, dass alle gemachten Upgrades nun funktionieren. Anders macht das ja keinen Sinn.


----------



## janni851 (9. September 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Also ich gehe mal davon aus, dass alle gemachten Upgrades nun funktionieren. Anders macht das ja keinen Sinn.


Hoffentlich 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (9. September 2017)

Ja also laut Community Manager von Codemasters soll das auch alles rückwirkend funktionieren, hab ich grad gelesen.


----------



## janni851 (9. September 2017)

Sehr gut 

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackTheHero (9. September 2017)

Wenn ich das so lese - gut, dass ich es noch nicht gekauft hab und warte bis es deutlich unter 30 Euro fällt. Mehr gebe ich für Spiele nicht aus, wenn es nicht absolute Blockbuster sind.


----------



## Tomek92 (9. September 2017)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese - gut, dass ich es noch nicht gekauft hab und warte bis es deutlich unter 30 Euro fällt. Mehr gebe ich für Spiele nicht aus, wenn es nicht absolute Blockbuster sind.



Gut, dass ichs für 28€ geholt habe


----------



## JackTheHero (9. September 2017)

Die 28 Euro hab ich auch mal kurz gesehen und dachte mir warte noch was. Nun sinds wieder mindestens 30 Euro. ^^


----------



## Bariphone (9. September 2017)

Wenn ich überlege was F1 2015 für die 50€ geboten hat und das 2017 für 50€ bietet  dann ist das schon verdammt günstig

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (9. September 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Wenn ich überlege was F1 2015 für die 50€ geboten hat und das 2017 für 50€ bietet  dann ist das schon verdammt günstig
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



War halt "damals" durch die neue Engine alles super für uns, jetzt wissen wir es geht besser. Meiner Meinung nach ist F1 2017 das beste F1 aller Zeiten, danach kommt F1 2010 dann 16, 15 13 ,11(trotzklebe Physics hatte man noch Interviews etc.),12,14


----------



## VollgasPilot (10. September 2017)

Jedes Jahr für die paar Anpassungen (es ist ja kein neu entwickeltes Spiel) immer das Vollpreis-Spiel Geld zu nehmen, finde ich aber echt an der Grenze zur Abzocke.

F1 2010 habe ich damals gesuchtet, danach kam irgendwie nur noch Mist mit völlig verunstalteter Fahrphysik... F1 2017 werd ich mir aber wieder anschauen.


----------



## Bariphone (10. September 2017)

Naja die Formula One Lizenz kostet auch

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zobl93 (10. September 2017)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr für die paar Anpassungen (es ist ja kein neu entwickeltes Spiel) immer das Vollpreis-Spiel Geld zu nehmen, finde ich aber echt an der Grenze zur Abzocke.
> 
> F1 2010 habe ich damals gesuchtet, danach kam irgendwie nur noch Mist mit völlig verunstalteter Fahrphysik... F1 2017 werd ich mir aber wieder anschauen.



Und trotzdem verkauft sich Fifa wie geschnitten Brot.


----------



## onlygaming (10. September 2017)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr für die paar Anpassungen (es ist ja kein neu entwickeltes Spiel) immer das Vollpreis-Spiel Geld zu nehmen, finde ich aber echt an der Grenze zur Abzocke.
> 
> F1 2010 habe ich damals gesuchtet, danach kam irgendwie nur noch Mist mit völlig verunstalteter Fahrphysik... F1 2017 werd ich mir aber wieder anschauen.



Und bei Fifa ist es was anderes?

Ich finde der Preis ist gerechtfertigt, aber F1 2017 kann ich dir nur empfehlen


----------



## chaotium (10. September 2017)

Das beste F1 ist für mich immernoch das F1 2006 und Championsedition. So am Rande des Themas 

Heute morgen Monza GP gehabt, das ganze WE war verregnet. Das hat richtig bock gemacht *-*


----------



## VollgasPilot (10. September 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Und bei Fifa ist es was anderes?



Nein, ist für mich aber genauso eine Abzock-Spielserie.


----------



## zobl93 (11. September 2017)

Heute das 3.te Rennen der Saison im Karrieremodus gefahren.
Gestarte von der 7 mit dem Sauber, bin aktuell noch zweiter Fahrer, wird sich aber hoffe ich bald ändern, da mein Teamkollege noch keinen einzigen Punkt einfahren konnte

Der Status des Fahrzeuges ist mittlerweile im Grenzwertigen Bereich angekommen. Sollte der Motor das nächste Rennwochenende noch überleben, bin ich schon zufrieden 
Zu erst im Training alle Aufgaben erfüllt und das 3.te Training ausgelassen. Im Quali fuhr ich dann auf den 7.ten Startplatz und konnte mich im Rennen in der ersten Kurve auf die 4.te Position vorschieben
In Runde 4 wurde es dann Zeit für neue Reifen. Runde 5 und 6 hatte ich keinen 6.ten Gang mehr zur Verfügung, und so fuhr Ricciardo wieder ein nettes Zeitpolster heraus.In Runde 12 bekam ich die Info, dass mit meinem DRS-System etwas nicht stimmt. Ricciardo wurde zwischenzeitlich von mir Erfolgreich überholt.

Gewonnen hat Hamilton und auch Räikkönen fuhr mir extrem schnellst davon.
Gespielt wurden 25% der Renndistanz auf der Xbox One S mit Gamepad


----------



## Bariphone (11. September 2017)

Erstaunlich das doch viele mit Sauber fahren. In Sotschi in FP2 mal auf die 11 gefahren aber schon mit der 2 Powerunit. Mal sehen wie es in der Quali läuft. Spiele auf 100% Distanz mit 100% KI.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zobl93 (11. September 2017)

Finde Sauber ideal zum Anfangen, die Anforderungen sind zu schaffen und man kann sich hochkämpfen.
Wenn ich direkt bei Mercedes anfange, flieg ich eh raus 

Muss mir wohl langsam doch nocb ein Lenkrad für die Xbox zulegen


----------



## FlyingPC (11. September 2017)

Habe mir das Spiel heute auch mal zugelegt. Werde dann morgen mal mit meinem G27 die Karriere beginnen und zwar bei Hass.


----------



## VollgasPilot (12. September 2017)

Gehen da also auch die Motoren kaputt wenn man sie zu lange fährt / zu hart beansprucht? Ist das dann ein Rennausfall bzw. Nuller?


----------



## Tomek92 (12. September 2017)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> Gehen da also auch die Motoren kaputt wenn man sie zu lange fährt / zu hart beansprucht? Ist das dann ein Rennausfall bzw. Nuller?



Ja Motoren können dir um die Ohren fliegen. Doch als erstes wirst du durch die Abnutzung der Teile einen Geschwindigkeitsverlust vermerken oder diverse Motormodi fallen aus. Hoch gehen wird er dir erstzum Schluss


----------



## MrSonii (12. September 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Doch als erstes wirst du durch die Abnutzung der Teile einen Geschwindigkeitsverlust vermerken oder diverse Motormodi fallen aus.



Das aber dann schon sehr deutlich wie ich finde, sodass es wirklich ins Gewicht fällt irgendwann. Dann lieber irgendwann mal ne Grid-Strafe kassieren und nicht andauernd auf den Geraden viel zu langsam sein.
Ich bin mit meiner ersten Saison bei Renault nun durch, hab insgesamt stark in die Haltbarkeit der Komponenten geforscht und kam am Ende mit 5 Motoren gut durch. Nur das 4. Getriebe hat in Abu Dhabi dann nochmal Mucken gemacht


----------



## janni851 (12. September 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Ja Motoren können dir um die Ohren fliegen. Doch als erstes wirst du durch die Abnutzung der Teile einen Geschwindigkeitsverlust vermerken oder diverse Motormodi fallen aus. Hoch gehen wird er dir erstzum Schluss



Also mir sind auch schon Motoren direkt geplatzt[emoji28]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (12. September 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Also mir sind auch schon Motoren direkt geplatzt[emoji28]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wirklich ? Bei wie viel Prozent ?


----------



## janni851 (12. September 2017)

Das war bei einem schnellen Rennen. Der Motor hatte gerade 15% Abnutzung erreicht, bei 100% Renndistanz. Allerdings haben ich da auch das ganze ein bisschen forciert, dadurch, das ich den Tank randvoll gemacht habe und nur auf Mischung 3 unterwegs war.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (12. September 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Das war bei einem schnellen Rennen. Der Motor hatte gerade 15% Abnutzung erreicht, bei 100% Renndistanz. Allerdings haben ich da auch das ganze ein bisschen forciert, dadurch, das ich den Tank randvoll gemacht habe und nur auf Mischung 3 unterwegs war.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ja der Verbrennungamotor. Aber die MGU-K hatte eventuell 100% ? Wie dem auch sei, ich wäre auch mal dafür das random auch mal ein Motor hochgeht.


----------



## zobl93 (12. September 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Ja der Verbrennungamotor. Aber die MGU-K hatte eventuell 100% ? Wie dem auch sei, ich wäre auch mal dafür das random auch mal ein Motor hochgeht.



Dann schnapp dir nen Honda  da steigen die Chancen bestimmt


----------



## Tomek92 (12. September 2017)

zobl93 schrieb:


> Dann schnapp dir nen Honda  da steigen die Chancen bestimmt



Bin ich ja, erst bei 100% ist mir der Motor hochgegangen.


----------



## Andy198446 (12. September 2017)

Hallo liebe Formel 1 Gemeinde, bräuchte mal ein bisschen Hilfe in Sachen Lenkrad einstellen, da ich mir mein erstes gaming Lenkrad gekauft habe, ein logitech g29.

ich merke beim fahren das ich irgendwie zu wenig lenkeinschlag hab und jedesmal mich voll verrenken muss um ansatzweise mal ne kurve zu fahren.

ich würde mir das gerne so einstellen wie beim go kart, wenig lenkradweg viel lenkradeinschlag ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Im Internet finde ich zu Formel 1 2017 leider noch gar nix, und der Profiler findet nur f1 16.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (12. September 2017)

Wenn du Firmware installiert hast, unter Windows > Geräte> dann dein Lenkrd wählen> Rechtsklick > gamecontroller Einstellungen. Da müsstest du den lenkwinkel einstellen können. Monoposti fahren in der Regel mit Lenkwinkel von 360° dann sollte es passen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andy198446 (12. September 2017)

Was ist ein monoposti? Ich hab das logitech gaming Center installiert da kann man auch den lenkwinkel einstellen, hab den auf 180 Grad eingestellt. Oder ist diese Einstellung die du meinst eine andere? sorry für meine noobigen fragen ^^

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackTheHero (12. September 2017)

Nee, er meint die Einstellung im Logitechdingen.


----------



## Bariphone (12. September 2017)

Ja den Lenkwinkel meine ich. Teste einfach mal aus. Monoposti sind die Rennwagen mit denen wir virtuell durch die gegen knattern. Sprich singleseater, Formelwagen, whatever...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (13. September 2017)

Ich würde mich auch gerne eins kaufen, aber wenn ich lese und sehe dass bei manchen Leuten die Lenkräder nach paar Monaten kaputt gehen, schreckt mich das ab. Und 600€+ werd ich sicher nicht für ein Fanatec zahlen, obwohl die wahrscheinlich richtig gute Dinger sind.


----------



## MrSonii (13. September 2017)

Kommt halt immer drauf an wie viel man es nutzt und wie man es behandelt 
Ich hab mein Logitech Lenkrad vor 10 Jahren für 200€ gekauft und es funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag, hole es aber auch nur ein paar Mal im Jahr zum Zocken raus.

Was sind eigentlich so eure Lieblingsstrecken? und welche mögt ihr so überhaupt nicht? 
Also meine Lieblingsstrecken sind Spanien, Kanada, Italien, Japan und Belgien.
Malaysia, China und Bahrain mag ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Tomek92 (13. September 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Kommt halt immer drauf an wie viel man es nutzt und wie man es behandelt
> Ich hab mein Logitech Lenkrad vor 10 Jahren für 200€ gekauft und es funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag, hole es aber auch nur ein paar Mal im Jahr zum Zocken raus.
> 
> Was sind eigentlich so eure Lieblingsstrecken? und welche mögt ihr so überhaupt nicht?
> ...



Ich bin seit einer Woche am schauen, Rezensionen lesen usw.  Hab echt Bock drauf, vor allem da ich auch noch andere SimCade Spiele habe. Logitech G29 oder Thrustmaster 300. Diese zwei sind momentan meine Favoriten. 

Welche ich sehr gerne fahre sind Belgien, Malaysia, Bahrain, USA, Mexiko, Spanien und Kanada und genau nach dieser Reihenfolge  Welche ich überhaupt nicht mag sind gleich das erste Rennen Australien  , Monza und Singapur. (In F1 2016 noch Japan, aber das hat sich durch die 2017er Boliden verändert. Diese Strecke ist nun normal besinnt )


----------



## chaotium (13. September 2017)

Meine Hass Strecken sind Chin und GB.
Lieblingsstrecken wie Monaco oder Singapur


----------



## Andy198446 (13. September 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Ja den Lenkwinkel meine ich. Teste einfach mal aus. Monoposti sind die Rennwagen mit denen wir virtuell durch die gegen knattern. Sprich singleseater, Formelwagen, whatever...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


wollte nur kurz Feedback geben, erstmal danke für die Info und Hilfe, ich hab jetzt im logitech Treiber sprich im logitech Center 360 grad eingestellt und im game die Lenkrad Empfindlichkeit auf 70 gestellt jetzt klappt es genau so wie ich das gerne habe.

aber ein wenig Übung brauch ich trotzdem noch, auch mit den ganzen Einstellungen während der Fahrt das ist alles gar nicht so einfach unter einen Hut zu bringen, vor 10 Jahren hätte ich das besser und fließender hinbekommen [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andy198446 (13. September 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit einer Woche am schauen, Rezensionen lesen usw.  Hab echt Bock drauf, vor allem da ich auch noch andere SimCade Spiele habe. Logitech G29 oder Thrustmaster 300. Diese zwei sind momentan meine Favoriten.
> 
> Welche ich sehr gerne fahre sind Belgien, Malaysia, Bahrain, USA, Mexiko, Spanien und Kanada und genau nach dieser Reihenfolge  Welche ich überhaupt nicht mag sind gleich das erste Rennen Australien  , Monza und Singapur. (In F1 2016 noch Japan, aber das hat sich durch die 2017er Boliden verändert. Diese Strecke ist nun normal besinnt )


Ich kann dir von mir noch bissl Feedback geben vielleicht hilft dir das bei deiner Entscheidung, ich hab auch lange geschaut und wollte eigentlich das t500rs haben aber das ist völlig überteuert meiner meinung nach...

dann bin ich im internet auf nen test gestoßen wo das g29 sehr gut abgeschnitten hat und die preis Leistung auch super ist, weil ich unbedingt eines mit kupplung haben wollte und muss sagen das ich vom force Feedback und vom allgemeinen gefühl absolut zufrieden bin, wenn man es richtig einstellt fühlt sichs genau so wie auf der kartbahn an echt genial.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (13. September 2017)

@ Andi198446 . schön, dass es jetzt funzt. Viel Spaß

Meine Liebelingsstrecken: Melbourne; Bahrain; Sotschi, Spa, Monza, Monaco, Mexiko, Barcelona, Monza, SIngapur, Baku und Redbullring.

Ich mag Austin, China, und Abu Dhabi überhaupt nicht. Silverstone ist Ok, Brasilien, Kanada und Suzuka auch.  Malaysia ist geht so cool.


----------



## Tomek92 (14. September 2017)

Andy198446 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir von mir noch bissl Feedback geben vielleicht hilft dir das bei deiner Entscheidung, ich hab auch lange geschaut und wollte eigentlich das t500rs haben aber das ist völlig überteuert meiner meinung nach...
> 
> dann bin ich im internet auf nen test gestoßen wo das g29 sehr gut abgeschnitten hat und die preis Leistung auch super ist, weil ich unbedingt eines mit kupplung haben wollte und muss sagen das ich vom force Feedback und vom allgemeinen gefühl absolut zufrieden bin, wenn man es richtig einstellt fühlt sichs genau so wie auf der kartbahn an echt genial.
> 
> ...



Hm kenn ich, ich hab das T500Rs gestern auch bestellt. Dann hab ich gemerkt, dass das Lenkrad schon etwas älter ist und immer noch so teuer. Nach einigen Reviews hab ich mir schlussendlich ein T150Rs pro geholt  Freue mich schon drauf endlich ohne Traktionskontrolle zu fahren ! Auf dem Controller ist das immer so ein Ding. Man zuckt mal mit dem Finger und verliert das Auto relativ schnell z.B im Regen.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Kommt halt immer drauf an wie viel man es nutzt und wie man es behandelt
> Ich hab mein Logitech Lenkrad vor 10 Jahren für 200€ gekauft und es funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag, hole es aber auch nur ein paar Mal im Jahr zum Zocken raus.



Und du hast noch Treiber?

Ich musste damals ein tolles Lenkrad wegwerfen, weils dafür keine Windows XP Treiber gab, da der Hersteller unbedingt wollte, dass man sich ein neues Lenkrad kauft.


----------



## Tomek92 (14. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und du hast noch Treiber?
> 
> Ich musste damals ein tolles Lenkrad wegwerfen, weils dafür keine Windows XP Treiber gab, da der Hersteller unbedingt wollte, dass man sich ein neues Lenkrad kauft.



Das ist ja schon fast bösartig. Welcher Hersteller war das ?


----------



## Sup3rs0nic76 (14. September 2017)

Bei Logitech ist das eigentlich relativ unproblematisch, ca 10 Jahre und ~200€ klingt nach dem G25, was damals erschienen sein dürfte. Die laufen heute noch teils super wenn pfleglich behandelt.

Selbst das gute noch ältere Momo wird immer noch von der LGS unterstützt bis hoch zu Win 10. Was war denn das für ein Wheel Threshold?


----------



## MrSonii (14. September 2017)

Sup3rs0nic76 schrieb:


> Bei Logitech ist das eigentlich relativ unproblematisch, ca 10 Jahre und ~200€ klingt nach dem G25, was damals erschienen sein dürfte. Die laufen heute noch teils super wenn pfleglich behandelt.


Richtig geraten  Immer noch ein gutes Wheel wenn ich mir auch mittlerweile mehr als nur die zwei Tasten am Lenkrad wünsche 
So muss ich immer zur Mittelkonsole greifen, geht aber.


----------



## Fillmore (14. September 2017)

Also Formel 1 Folks and Friends 
Hab mir jetzt dank Mädchen Markt's Angebot das G920 geholt mit F1 2017.

Das ist echt brutal anstrengend und es ist viel Konzentration gefordert 
Bin bis jetzt nur Zeitfrahren am zocken, weil ich kein noob sein will, der anderen die Rennen versaut. Erstmal Training!
Aber echt viel Konzentration gefordert. Ständig!

Schon ne halbe Stunde war mir bei der Aufnahme fast zu viel *g* habe geschwitzt dabei 

https://www.smashcast.tv/VideoNorman/videos/1359416


----------



## MrSonii (15. September 2017)

Denk dran evtl. das Force Feedback runterzustellen in den F1 Optionen, auf 100% ist das teilweise schon brutal  
Achja und natürlich wie schon erwähnt den Lenkwinkel in den Controllereinstellungen auf 360 Grad.


----------



## VollgasPilot (15. September 2017)

Wow muss sagen das Game macht echt Spaß, Fahrverhalten ist endlich mal so, wie es von Anfang an hätte sein sollen... nur die BrakeBalance steht standardmäßig zu weit vorne, ich geh immer erstmal auf 52%... kann man die eigl. auch beim fahren ändern!?!?

War "damals" auch bei F1 2010 dabei und in den Weltranglisten auch ziemlich weit vorne. Solche Games Spiel ich übrigens lieber mit Gamepad (Logitech Dual Action), da bin ich genauso schnell wie mit Lenkrad und es ist einfach bequemer / schneller zur Hand.... wenn man es kann und Übung hat überhaupt kein Problem. Nur die Empfindlichkeit ist bei höheren Vmax etwas zu hoch so.

Was jedenfalls garnicht geht ist diese absolut beschissene Menüsteuerung mit den F-Tasten! Konsolenport halt... 

Performance ist leider auch nicht so der Knaller, auf meinem älteren Rechner läufts nur in mittleren Einstellungen und trotzdem gibts ab und zu nervige Ruckler die einem ne Kurve versauen. GTA V und Assetto Corsa  performanen da deutlich besser. 

Ich hoffe sie überarbeiten diesen nervigen Bleuchtungsbug wo die Autos teilweise fast weiss sind vor Reflektion des Himmels, im Regen auch die Reifen sehr weisslich. Oder fahrt mal in YasMarina unter dem Tunnel durch, da sieht das Auto auch sehr Strange aus. Und in der Box beim Setup wo man die BB einstellen kann, warum steht da immer fix 70% vorne : 50% hinten ?! Was soll das darstellen?!

Und diesen ganzen Fahrhilfen-Quatsch hätten sie auch weglassen sollen... gibts in echt auch nicht und so schwer ist es ja definitiv nicht die Autos im Spiel zu bewegen... muss man halt mal 10 Minuten üben.

Aber insgesamt definitv ein würdiges F1 !


----------



## jkox11 (15. September 2017)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> Und diesen ganzen Fahrhilfen-Quatsch hätten sie auch weglassen sollen... gibts in echt auch nicht und so schwer ist es ja definitiv nicht die Autos im Spiel zu bewegen... muss man halt mal 10 Minuten üben.



Nur weil du diese nicht brauchst, heisst das nicht dass man sie weglassen soll. 
Du kannst sie ja ausschalten, andere sind halt keine "Profis" wie du


----------



## Fillmore (15. September 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Denk dran evtl. das Force Feedback runterzustellen in den F1 Optionen, auf 100% ist das teilweise schon brutal
> Achja und natürlich wie schon erwähnt den Lenkwinkel in den Controllereinstellungen auf 360 Grad.



Also ich als Noob ... vier mal F1 2017 gespielt ... geht das echt? 
Das wäre ja echt eine Erleichterung! Ich verzieh immer das mein G920 in engen Kurven so brutal, das selbst bei festgezogenen Schrauben mir das Lenkrad leider manchmal abhaut!
Das wäre eine erleichterung. Aber ich muss echt zugeben, habe an den Settings nichts geändert. Alles so, wie ich in's Game kam. Bestimmt deswegen hat mein 60fps Stream so geruckelt.
Ich schaue morgen mal nach.

Hat hier übrigens jemand den Schalter gekauft? Ich ja 
Aber in F1 lohnt der nicht, doch bei 41,49€ konnte ich nicht nein sagen 

Wie ist dass denn so wenn man Multiplayer spielen will? Hätte da mal echt bock drauf. Gibt es da auch so "kleine" Sessions mit nur 3 Rennstrecken?
Ich will wirklich niemandem das Game vermießen, da ich gemerkt habe, wie anspruchsvoll das Game ist


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon fast bösartig. Welcher Hersteller war das ?



Das weiß ich nicht mehr, ist schon ewig her.


----------



## MrSonii (16. September 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Also ich als Noob ... vier mal F1 2017 gespielt ... geht das echt?
> Das wäre ja echt eine Erleichterung! Ich verzieh immer das mein G920 in engen Kurven so brutal, das selbst bei festgezogenen Schrauben mir das Lenkrad leider manchmal abhaut!
> Das wäre eine erleichterung. Aber ich muss echt zugeben, habe an den Settings nichts geändert. Alles so, wie ich in's Game kam. Bestimmt deswegen hat mein 60fps Stream so geruckelt.
> Ich schaue morgen mal nach.
> ...



Ja, also wenn du in die Steuerungsoptionen gehst und dann auf das Lenkrad hat man irgendwann nen Reiter Force Feedback, wo man diverse Sachen einstellen kann.
Ich hab z.B. die Streckenbedingungen und vor allem die Effekte abseits der Strecke runtergestellt, die sind teilweise einfach zu heftig. Und insgesamt ganz oben auf 85 glaub ich, einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## MrSonii (16. September 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Also ich als Noob ... vier mal F1 2017 gespielt ... geht das echt?
> Das wäre ja echt eine Erleichterung! Ich verzieh immer das mein G920 in engen Kurven so brutal, das selbst bei festgezogenen Schrauben mir das Lenkrad leider manchmal abhaut!
> Das wäre eine erleichterung. Aber ich muss echt zugeben, habe an den Settings nichts geändert. Alles so, wie ich in's Game kam. Bestimmt deswegen hat mein 60fps Stream so geruckelt.
> Ich schaue morgen mal nach.



Ja, also wenn du in die Steuerungsoptionen gehst und dann auf das Lenkrad hat man irgendwann nen Reiter Force Feedback, wo man diverse Sachen einstellen kann.
Ich hab z.B. die Streckenbedingungen und vor allem die Effekte abseits der Strecke runtergestellt, die sind teilweise einfach zu heftig. Und insgesamt ganz oben auf 85 glaub ich, einfach mal ausprobieren 

Edit: Oh sorry für den Doppelpost, da hat das Forum kurz gehangen bei mir :/


----------



## meckswell (16. September 2017)

*Frametimes n.ok.*

Eine Art Problem benötigt euer Engagement:

In ´17 hab ich keine guten Frametimes, ab und zu geht ein Strich hoch, das is dann sone Art Miniruckler. Hab ich Project Cars gegengetestet, fast eine gerade Linie, leichtes Gezuppel, aber das is normal.
Am OSD is es nicht zu erkennen, also an der Zahl, die sieht quasi immer gut aus, aber im AB, sieht man an der FRametimeslinie, dass was nicht stimmt. Ich geh nicht von einem Hardwareproblem aus.
Habt ihr gelegentlich, aber eigentlich regelmäßig auch so gefühlte Miniruckler? 

Im Zeitfahren war jetzt nichts wahrnehmbar. Die Frametimeslinie ist aber  nicht gut, ab und zu Spitzen, aber merkbar beim Fahren war nix. Hab  noch Threadverteilung gemacht, die sieht auch gut aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ihr bitte auch mal so eine Frametimesaufnahme von euch machen bei  einem Rennen, die Abstände der Zacken sieht aus, als wenns immer gleich  wär, also von den Zeitabständen.

Was könnt ich noch probieren?

- Gsnyc mal ausmachen
- AB mal ausmachen , is immerhin beides Beta, der AB u. der RTSS.

Spielemodus hab ich schon ausgemacht, der bringt eh nix. Im Gegenteil,  etliche Spieler berichten über Ruckeln, seit dem Creators Update.

Es wär halt intressant, ob das noch jmd außer mir hat, oder ich weltweit  der einzige Betroffene bin. Wenn ihrs nicht hättet, dann besteht die  Möglichkeit, dass ichs lösen kann. Habt ihr es auch, kann ichs nicht  lösen. 

mecks

Bild is so klein, habs nochmal hochgeladen
https://abload.de/img/frametimesf117melbourmbshs.png


----------



## VollgasPilot (16. September 2017)

Jo die Ruckler habe ich auch, liegt wohl an der Engine. Codemasters ist ja leider dafür bekannt, es irgendwie jedes mal aufs neue zu verbocken... 

Sind bei euch die Spieldaten auch NICHT gepackt sondern liegen alle einzeln auf der Platte rum? Bei mir sage und schreibe 19.000 Dateien !!! Kein Wunder dass die Engine so schlecht performt, das ist ja ein Witz. 

Was mir leider noch negativ aufgefallen ist:

- Die Einstellungen in der GrandPrix-Konfiguration werden nicht gespeichert, ich muss jedes mal händisch wieder kurzes Qualifying, leicht bewölkter Himmel und Session-Startzeit Mittags einstellen. Wieso wählt man die Voreinstellung für Session-Zeit z.B. nicht gleich sinnvoll und setzt sie auf "Offiziell"? 
- Die KI ist leider dumm wie Stroh, versucht meist garnicht auszuweichen o.ä. und wenn sie dir reinfährt gibt sie auch nicht nach sondern drückt mit Vollgas nach
- die standardmäßig total bescheuerte BrakeBalance-Einstellung, unfahrbar, muss man jedes mal händisch ändern und weiter nach hinten drehen.
- und eben wie schon erwähnt die F-Tastensteuerung

Hoffe da kommen noch einige Patches die diese Sachen fixen.


----------



## Bariphone (16. September 2017)

Also dies kleinen Ruckler habe ich auch gelegentlich. Und an der Hardware kann es mir nicht liegen.  Ist die Engine

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## meckswell (16. September 2017)

Ihr habt sie auch, das beruhigt mich.


----------



## VollgasPilot (16. September 2017)

Vorallem nervig wenn es kurz vor Kurven auftritt und man den Anbremspunkt verpasst. Ich glaube man kann diese Serie langsam aber sicher zu Grabe tragen, die bekommen es leider, leider einfach nicht gebacken. 

Da fahr ich dann doch lieber eine Runde Formel 1 in Assetto Corsa... ist einfach der Platzhirsch in der Hinsicht.


----------



## janni851 (16. September 2017)

Mir ist noch nichts dergleichen aufgefallen [emoji28]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## VollgasPilot (17. September 2017)

Poste mal bitte deine Hardware.


----------



## janni851 (17. September 2017)

Prozessor: I7 4790K (nicht übertaktet)
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 7
Graka: GTX 960 4GB
RAM: 16 GB
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10
Ne 256 GB SSD fürs OS und die Spiele alle auf einer 1TB WD Black

Mehr sollte nicht relevant sein.

Das einzige Problem das ich habe, ist, das ab und zu mal alles hängt. Aber das ist unabhängig von Spielen, das passiert auch aufm Desktop. Habe keine Ahnung, woran es liegt. Der PC hängt dann mal ne Minute oder zwei und dann ist wieder gut.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (18. September 2017)

Also Ruckler sind mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine aufgefallen. Ich spiele mit der Hardware aus der Signatur in 3840x2160p, allerdings habe ich auch Gsync, das heißt ganz kleine Drops auf 55fps oder so spüre ich sowieso nicht.
Ich kann heute Abend, wenn ich wieder eine Runde drehe, mal darauf achten, bzw Afterburner im Hintergrund mitloggen lassen.

So anderes Thema, hätte hier denn jemand Lust eine kleine Forumsinterne Meisterschaft zu veranstalten? Bzw eventuell evtl einfach eine kleine Zeitfahrmeisterschaft. Es kann ja jede Woche eine andere Strecke festgelegt werden und dann ist es das Ziel bei bestimmten Bedingungen mit einem festgelegten Auto die schnellste Zeit zu schaffen. Die Zeiten kann man dann ja in einerm öffentlichen Google Tabelle festhalten.
Auf eine richtige Meisterschaft hätte ich aber natürlich auch Lust, nur ist da halt die Zeit das Problem und der Online Modus ist ja auch noch etwas buggy ^^


----------



## janni851 (18. September 2017)

Wenn mir jemand erklärt wie ich den Afterburner mitloggen lasse mache ich das die Woche auch mal wenn ich die Zeit habe.

Gegen eine Meisterschaft hätte ich auch nichts. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (18. September 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand erklärt wie ich den Afterburner mitloggen lasse mache ich das die Woche auch mal wenn ich die Zeit habe.
> 
> Gegen eine Meisterschaft hätte ich auch nichts.
> 
> ...



Im Grunde muss da fast nichts getan werden, einfach den Afterburner im Hintergrund mitlaufen lassen und dann siehst du unter Monitoring die ganzen Graphen 

OK, ich würde sagen wir warten mal weiter auf Feedback und dann würde ich mal eine Excel vorbereiten und die Regeln etwas ausarbeiten


----------



## Bariphone (18. September 2017)

Ich wäre da auch dabei. Hatte auch schon mal die Idee.

Intel Core i7 6700K@ 4,5Ghz 1,23V | Gigabyte Aorus Z270 Gaming X 5 | MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2Ghz @ 1V| Crucial Palliativ Sports 3000mhz 32GB| BeQuiet Straight Power 10 800W.


----------



## FlyingPC (18. September 2017)

Wäre auch dabei.


----------



## blautemple (18. September 2017)

Ihr könnt mich auch gerne schon mal unter blautemple in Steam adden


----------



## meckswell (18. September 2017)

Die beiden Punkte, die ich noch testen wollt, AB u. Gsync jeweils aus, hab ich erledigt.

AB aus - keine Veränderung
Gsync aus (AB an) - gelegentliche Miniruckler weg, kein Tearing.

Drops hab ich nie, die FPS liegen meist im Limiter bei 115FPS, gehen nie im Rennen unter 110. (WQHD - Ultrahoch)
Monitor läuft auf 120Hz, deshalb Limiter bei 115FPS.

Ti läuft auf 1709/5508/0.81V

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zeitfahren würd ich mitmachen können, für Meisterschaft gehts wahrscheinlich nicht, könnt nur an Rennen teilnehmen, die ~um 23Uhr starten (auch an Sonn- u. Feiertagen, wegen meiner priv Situation).


----------



## Bariphone (18. September 2017)

Man könnte ja au ch Teams Bilden wo ein Team halt mehrere Fahrer hat, und und dann der Vorher gewählt wird wer welche Session wann fährt falls wer mal nicht kann. Zb 10 Teams mit jeweils 10 Fahrern und selbst die könnten wir vorher auslösen oder in Qualirennen beatimmen. Das die stärkeren Fahrer in schwächeren Autos sitzen und die schwächeren in stärkeren Autos.

Intel Core i7 6700K@ 4,5Ghz 1,23V | Gigabyte Aorus Z270 Gaming X 5 | MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2Ghz @ 1V| Crucial Palliativ Sports 3000mhz 32GB| BeQuiet Straight Power 10 800W.


----------



## janni851 (18. September 2017)

Auch ne gute Idee. So könnte man vielleicht auch einen Ausgleich zwischen denen mit Lenkrad und Controller schaffen. Ich weiß nämlich nicht, ob man mit dem Controller genau das Tempo gehen kann 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## meckswell (18. September 2017)

Bei Onlinerennen sollte die Autostärke gleich sein, das kann man ja sicher einstellen, hab noch nicht so viel online gefahren.

Hab mal ein Benchmark gemacht, Limiter auf 119 angehoben, weil der Moni ja mit 120Hz läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den Frametimes, die jetzt auch im Bench sind, sieht man, dass nun  alles gut ist, keine Ausreißer. Und kein Tearing, trotz ohne Gsync.


----------



## blautemple (18. September 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Man könnte ja au ch Teams Bilden wo ein Team halt mehrere Fahrer hat, und und dann der Vorher gewählt wird wer welche Session wann fährt falls wer mal nicht kann. Zb 10 Teams mit jeweils 10 Fahrern und selbst die könnten wir vorher auslösen oder in Qualirennen beatimmen. Das die stärkeren Fahrer in schwächeren Autos sitzen und die schwächeren in stärkeren Autos.
> 
> Intel Core i7 6700K@ 4,5Ghz 1,23V | Gigabyte Aorus Z270 Gaming X 5 | MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2Ghz @ 1V| Crucial Palliativ Sports 3000mhz 32GB| BeQuiet Straight Power 10 800W.



Wäre natürlich auch eine gute Idee, man könnte das ja mal in Discord oder so genauer besprechen. Das dürfte dann wesentlich schneller gehen.


----------



## Tomek92 (18. September 2017)

Ich wäre bei einer Meisterschaft auch gerne dabei


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2017)

So, ich fahre seit heute auch mit.
Nur wieso bin ich langsamer geworden als mit der 2016er Version?
Ich dachte, die 2017er Autos sind schneller?
Davon merke ich nichts. In Australien fehlen mir 1,5 Sekunden auf die letzte Saison.


----------



## janni851 (18. September 2017)

Geht mir ähnlich [emoji23][emoji23] dachte erst es liegt an mir, aber ich habe aufgehört zu versuchen das zu verstehen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (18. September 2017)

*Patch 1.7* ist jetzt live auf PC und PS4, Xbox kommt in ein paar Tagen:

·         Fixed issue where yellow flags persist for the duration of a multiplayer race when a player terminally damages their car and quits the session
·         Fixed issue where players are disqualified for not using the correct tyre compounds when another player rejoins their online session
·         Fixed issue where player is unable to resume a saved online championship from an earlier version of the game
·         Fixed issue where players are unable to load into a session which uses saved lobby settings
·         Fixed issue where lobby host could hang after changing race length during online season
·         Fixed issue where penalties could be forgotten after resuming a mid-session save
·         Fixed issue where player is limited to six gearboxes for a season
·         Increased level at which gearboxes suffer faults
·         Various other stability fixes


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich [emoji23][emoji23] dachte erst es liegt an mir, aber ich habe aufgehört zu versuchen das zu verstehen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Und es ist auch völlig Wumpe, wie ich den Wagen einstelle. Es bringt absolut nichts.
Daher fahre ich mit den Standard Settings, wie das mir vorgegeben wird, alles andere nervt nur noch -- war aber bei der alten Version genauso.
Und meine Reifen sind genauso schnell runter wie vorher. Ich muss immer einen Stopp mehr einlegen als die KI.


----------



## janni851 (19. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und es ist auch völlig Wumpe, wie ich den Wagen einstelle. Es bringt absolut nichts.
> Daher fahre ich mit den Standard Settings, wie das mir vorgegeben wird, alles andere nervt nur noch -- war aber bei der alten Version genauso.
> Und meine Reifen sind genauso schnell runter wie vorher. Ich muss immer einen Stopp mehr einlegen als die KI.



Da kannst du machen was du willst. Aber das mit den Reifen habe ich nicht. Wenn die KI 2mal stoppt stoppe ich genauso oft. Das bringt mir auch immer einige Plätze.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (19. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und es ist auch völlig Wumpe, wie ich den Wagen einstelle. Es bringt absolut nichts.
> Daher fahre ich mit den Standard Settings, wie das mir vorgegeben wird, alles andere nervt nur noch -- war aber bei der alten Version genauso.
> Und meine Reifen sind genauso schnell runter wie vorher. Ich muss immer einen Stopp mehr einlegen als die KI.


Der Luftdruck auf der Hinterachae sollte immer etwas unter dem der Vorserachse liegen. Verbessert die Traktion. Der Frontflügel erzeugt den Antrieb also hier je nach Strecke etwas mehr Flügel
Wählen. Das Differenzial lieber etwas niedriger wählen. Zb 55% zu 65 %. Macht das Auto beim abbremsen ruhiger und du hast weniger wheelspin beim herausbeschleunigen. Die Sturzeinstellungen  ür Kurse wie Monaco Singapur, Kanada etc relativ neutral lassen.  Für schnelle Kurven eher etwas negativer wählen. Ballast etwas mehr nach hinten verlagern.   Radaufgängung und Stabi vorne eher hart, hinten eher weicher wählen.  
Und dann langsam in die Kurve und schnell raus. Mit dem schalten kannst du auch die kurvenfahrt beeinflussen. Und vor dem lenken die Bremse komplett lösen.

Singapur zb war so eine 1:41.456 drin. 
 Probiert es mal aus. 

Auch habe ich so einen relativ geringen Verschleiß der Reifen. Bin bis jetzt immer mit 1 Stop ausgekommen.

Intel Core i7 6700K@ 4,5Ghz 1,23V | Gigabyte Aorus Z270 Gaming X 5 | MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2Ghz @ 1V| Crucial Palliativ Sports 3000mhz 32GB| BeQuiet Straight Power 10 800W.


----------



## chaotium (19. September 2017)

Ich hab keinen Reifenabbau mehr XD

Ich könnte locker ohne Boxenstopp durchheizen 

Und ja ich spiele schon lange nur noch mit den Standard Settings, da Codemaster es ja nicht hinbekommt.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

Ich hab 100% Traktionskontrolle. 
Trotzdem ist der Reifenverschleiß hoch. Ich muss Gas geben um dran zu bleiben und dann sind meine Reifen einfach eher fertig.
Während die KI 16 Runden fahren kann, ist bei mir nach 12 Schluss -- also vielleicht 3/4 schaffe ich, was die KI schafft.

Hab gestern Melbourne gefahren. Selbst auf der Geraden mit offenen Flügel ist mir der Vordermann einfach weggefahren.
Und nach dem letzten Boxenstopp hatte ich mit Ultra Soft keine Chance gegen Massa, der mit Super Soft vor mir war. 16 Runden hinterher gefahren. Null Chance gehabt.
Ist echt schwerer geworden. 
Bei der 2016er Version hatte ich 50% Schwierigkeit. Jetzt habe ich 35%.


----------



## janni851 (19. September 2017)

Klingt danach als würdest du mit McLaren fahren[emoji28] ich bin bei 2016 auch auf 85% gefahren und bin jetzt bei 70%. Damit ich nicht als umstelle. Sonst spielte sich das immer zwischen 65% und 75% ab.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fillmore (19. September 2017)

Was mach ich eigentlich im Multiplayer falsch?
Ich kann da Sessions beitreten, aber jedes mal wird mir gesagt, ich kann erst in der nächsten "Runde" mitmachen und muss (je nach Einstellung) z.B. 5 Runden zuschauen.
Das macht keinen Spaß


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Klingt danach als würdest du mit McLaren fahren[emoji28] ich bin bei 2016 auch auf 85% gefahren und bin jetzt bei 70%. Damit ich nicht als umstelle. Sonst spielte sich das immer zwischen 65% und 75% ab.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich fahre McLaren. 
Das ist das einzige Auto, dessen Antenne nicht den Bildschirm teilt.


----------



## zobl93 (19. September 2017)

So, nach dem Rennen in Sotschi fliegt jetzt mal alles raus und wird erneuert.
Verschleiß zwischen 65 und 93% 
Habe heute in diesem Rennen meine ersten Runden als Führender gedreht. War dann überrascht wie schnell Bottas wieder an meinen Sauber herangekommen ist.

Da ich dann wieder einen Gang verlor, ging es zurück auf den 11.Platz


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (19. September 2017)

Findet noch wer, dass der RedBull das beste Handling hat und am besten zu fahren ist?


----------



## blautemple (19. September 2017)

Hat hier heute Abend jemand Lust eine kleine Runde zu drehen? Dann könnte man auch noch mal kurz über die Meisterschaft quatschen.


----------



## Bariphone (19. September 2017)

So'n Mist. Bin im Spital tat gerne mit heizen.  

Intel Core i7 6700K@ 4,5Ghz 1,23V | Gigabyte Aorus Z270 Gaming X 5 | MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2Ghz @ 1V| Crucial Palliativ Sports 3000mhz 32GB| BeQuiet Straight Power 10 800W.


----------



## chaotium (19. September 2017)

Rennen von Malaysia der Brüller.

ich starte von P5, vor mir sind Vettel, Kimi und Hamilton.
Ich komme etwas schlecht weg und rechts neben mir räumt mich Bottas vom Feld, ich fahre in die Karre von Vettel, Vettel hingegen rauscht in Kimi, der wiederum räumt Hamilton vom Feld. Alle 5 sind out, ich schleiche an die Box, ziehe Regenreifen auf und lande in den Top Ten XD

I love it XDDD


----------



## 45thFuchs (20. September 2017)

Wer sagte hier das ein Formel 1 wagen nicht Spiegelt? Ich habe in Milan im SF70H sitzen dürfen und der glänzt wie meine liebste


----------



## Tomek92 (20. September 2017)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Wer sagte hier das ein Formel 1 wagen nicht Spiegelt? Ich habe in Milan im SF70H sitzen dürfen und der glänzt wie meine liebste



Wie kommt man denn in den Genuss sich in das 2017er Auto zu setzen ?


----------



## zobl93 (20. September 2017)

Ich hasse Monaco 
Die Strecke ist mir zu hektisch.
In Spanien auf Platz 3 im Regen gefahren. Bottas hat mich die letzten 5Runden richtig genervt, aber hab ihn irgendwie hinter mir halten können 
Endlich 1.ter Fahrer bei Sauber.


----------



## blautemple (20. September 2017)

Ich bin gestern in Sotschi im starken Regen gefahren, nach der Hälfte des Rennens hat der Regen dann nachgelassen, sodass man eigentlich die Intermediates drauf ziehen könnte, allerdings habe ich den Boxenstopp versaut und mir wurden noch mal neue Wet Reifen aufgezogen. Gott war das anstrengend die Gegner am überholen zu hindern. Da war ich echt froh das ich nur 25% Distanz fahre


----------



## Bariphone (20. September 2017)

Ich will auch wieder fahren. Muss noch 3 Tage ausharren bevor es am Samstag wieder heim geht. Wenigstens paar Runden drehen wäre schön. Wirbelbruch wünsch ich keinem.

Intel Core i7 6700K@ 4,5Ghz 1,23V | Gigabyte Aorus Z270 Gaming X 5 | MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2Ghz @ 1V| Crucial Palliativ Sports 3000mhz 32GB| BeQuiet Straight Power 10 800W.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

zobl93 schrieb:


> Ich hasse Monaco
> Die Strecke ist mir zu hektisch.
> In Spanien auf Platz 3 im Regen gefahren. Bottas hat mich die letzten 5Runden richtig genervt, aber hab ihn irgendwie hinter mir halten können
> Endlich 1.ter Fahrer bei Sauber.



Monaco fahre ich nicht. Das lasse ich immer ausfallen, weil mir der Kurs einfach zu nervig ist. 
Wird Zeit, dass man das Fahren dort verbietet.



blautemple schrieb:


> Da war ich echt froh das ich nur 25% Distanz fahre



Das ist doch keine Distanz.


----------



## janni851 (20. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Monaco fahre ich nicht. Das lasse ich immer ausfallen, weil mir der Kurs einfach zu nervig ist.
> Wird Zeit, dass man das Fahren dort verbietet.
> 
> 
> ...



Monaco fahre ich immer eine Runde, dann konnte man bei 2016 ja simulieren.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zobl93 (20. September 2017)

Naja, im Fernseh merkt man nicht, wie schnell die Fahrzeuge sind
Das ist im Spiel schon echt heftig, dann diese ganzen Bodenwellen und so eng ist es nebenbei. Ich werd wohl nicht warm mit dem Kurs


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Monaco fahre ich immer eine Runde, dann konnte man bei 2016 ja simulieren.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Das mit dem Simulieren hab ich noch nie verstanden.


----------



## MrSonii (20. September 2017)

Also ich dreh Monaco auch auf 25% runter, 20 Runden reichen mir da im Rennen 
Aber die Strecke ist schon geil, wie man da durch die engen Gassen flitzt. Da freu ich mich immer richtig wenn mir ne gute Runde gelingt. Auf Monaco verzichten möchte ich dann doch nicht.
Rest eigentlich auf 50%, evtl. Singapur auch mal auf 25%.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

Ich fahre alles mit 100% und da ist Monaco einfach nur nervig, da ich alle 2 Runden meinen Flügel kaputt fahre.
Und das bei Trockenheit. Im Regen kann man die Strecke vergessen.
Singapur ist nicht so viel anders. Aber es gibt einfach etwas mehr Platz. Da brauche ich nur 3-5 Flügel pro Rennen.


----------



## chaotium (20. September 2017)

Monaco und Singapur sind bei F1 2017 die reinste Hölle, in F1 2016 haste kaum Arbeit am Lenkrad, aber bei 2017 haste buchstäblich alle Hände voll zu tun.
Monaco bei trocken ist echt schon der Brüller, aber bei Regen biste nur noch am Heulen XD.

Heute morgen die Amerika Strecke gefahren... leck mich in der Drehtüre, in dem Doppel S fährt die Karre wie auf Schienen durch XDD


----------



## Bariphone (20. September 2017)

Monaco und Singapur liebe ich. 

Intel Core i7 6700K@ 4,5Ghz 1,23V | Gigabyte Aorus Z270 Gaming X 5 | MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2Ghz @ 1V| Crucial Palliativ Sports 3000mhz 32GB| BeQuiet Straight Power 10 800W.


----------



## zobl93 (20. September 2017)

Auf Amerika bin ich auch schon gespannt 
Die schnellen Kurven sind mit den breiteren Reifen sicher noch ein Stück schnellee geworden.

Singapur freu ich mich auch, da hat man wenigstens etwas Platz


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Heute morgen die Amerika Strecke gefahren... leck mich in der Drehtüre, in dem Doppel S fährt die Karre wie auf Schienen durch XDD



Nützt dir aber nichts, wenn du das 15km/h langsamer machst.
Auf der Gerade von Australien ist meine Karre 12km/h langsamer als noch bei 2016.
Echt blöd. Und wenn man im Windschatten fährt, macht es keinen Unterschied mehr. Früher konnte man sich so noch etwas heransaugen.


----------



## janni851 (20. September 2017)

Grade den McLaren in Sotschi auf P5 gestellt im Quali. Verliere allerdings im ersten Sektor auf Hamilton 1 Sekunde.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (20. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nützt dir aber nichts, wenn du das 15km/h langsamer machst.
> Auf der Gerade von Australien ist meine Karre 12km/h langsamer als noch bei 2016.
> Echt blöd. Und wenn man im Windschatten fährt, macht es keinen Unterschied mehr. Früher konnte man sich so noch etwas heransaugen.


Ja gut ist ja reell. Die Autos sind größer und schwerer geworden und haben deutlich mehr Antrieb. Ist dann logisch, dass der Topspeed niedriger 
ausfällt.



Intel Core i7 6700K@ 4,5Ghz 1,23V | Gigabyte Aorus Z270 Gaming X 5 | MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2Ghz @ 1V| Crucial Palliativ Sports 3000mhz 32GB| BeQuiet Straight Power 10 800W.


----------



## onlygaming (21. September 2017)

Was die endlich Mal gepatcht haben ist der Performance Unterschied vom Qualifying zum Rennen. Aber im Regen strauchelt die KI, habe auch das Gefühl die Ki ist leicht schwächer geworden oder ich hab mich einfach nur eingefahren xD War bis jetzt ( Baku ) mit dem Sauber bereits 4 Mal auf dem Podium, und konnte den Grand Prix von Monaco dank Pole (natürlich im Regen ) gewinnen, in den ersten Rennen war ich so 7-10. Muss die KI Mal höher stellen, steht jetzt glaube ich auf 80. 

Das lustige sind meine Team Ziele z.B im Qualifying: Werde 17. Oder besser. Schlage Max Verstappen (Rivale) den habe ich dank seinen zahlreichen Defekten auch im Griff xD

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (21. September 2017)

Also dass im Quali jetzt mehr geht habe ich gestern in Sotschi gemerkt. Von P5 hätte ich vorher nur träumen können. Allerdings lässt mich Fernando etwas im Stich. Mal sehen wann ich erster Fahrer bin 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (21. September 2017)

Die KI auf 100 ist echt für mich genau richtig. Soda ist die Teamstärke ziemlich gut nachgestellt. Und jeder Fehler wird bitterböse auf der Zeitentabelle bestraft

Intel Core i7 6700K@ 4,5Ghz 1,23V | Gigabyte Aorus Z270 Gaming X 5 | MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2Ghz @ 1V| Crucial Palliativ Sports 3000mhz 32GB| BeQuiet Straight Power 10 800W.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Ja gut ist ja reell. Die Autos sind größer und schwerer geworden und haben deutlich mehr Antrieb. Ist dann logisch, dass der Topspeed niedriger
> ausfällt.



Die Kurvengeschwindigkeit ist aber nicht gestiegen, das ist ja das Problem.
Auf den Geraden langsamer, aus den Kuren kommt man langsamer raus. Insgesamt steigt dann die Rundenzeit.
Für mich kein Fortschritt.


----------



## Bariphone (21. September 2017)

Komisch.  Ich bin auf jeder Strecke schneller. Kann die meisten Kurven oft sogar einen Gang höher fahren.  Das wundert mich. [emoji848]

Intel Core i7 6700K@ 4,5Ghz 1,23V | Gigabyte Aorus Z270 Gaming X 5 | MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2Ghz @ 1V| Crucial Palliativ Sports 3000mhz 32GB| BeQuiet Straight Power 10 800W.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Komisch.  Ich bin auf jeder Strecke schneller. Kann die meisten Kurven oft sogar einen Gang höher fahren.  Das wundert mich. [emoji848]



Einen Gang höher kann ich auch fahren, was aber daran liegt, dass der Wagen eher schaltet.
Früher ging der 8. Gang bei 292 rein. Heute schon bei 270.
In Monza konnte ich früher mit offenem Flügel 350 fahren, heute macht die karre bei 330 dicht.
Und die Parabolika zur Startlinie kann ich nicht schneller fahren als früher. die Kiste wird einfach nach außen getragen, wenn ich zu schnell bin.

Und poste nicht immer deine Signatur in deinen Post.


----------



## chaotium (21. September 2017)

Also die Probleme von Threshold hab ich nicht O_O

So nun hab ich die erste Session beendet. Durch dummen zufall Weltmeister geworden... ... ... XD

Hab dann einen Vertrag von Ferrari bekommen als erster Fahrer, gleich mal angenommen


----------



## janni851 (21. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Also die Probleme von Threshold hab ich nicht O_O
> 
> So nun hab ich die erste Session beendet. Durch dummen zufall Weltmeister geworden... ... ... XD
> 
> Hab dann einen Vertrag von Ferrari bekommen als erster Fahrer, gleich mal angenommen



Wie wird man denn zufällig Weltmeister?[emoji28]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zobl93 (21. September 2017)

Erster Sieg mit Sauber in Kanada 
Wirs Zeit, die Schwierigkeit wieder etwas nach oben zu korrigieren


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> So nun hab ich die erste Session beendet. Durch dummen zufall Weltmeister geworden... ... ... XD



Ja, die KI auf 0% stellen kann ich auch.


----------



## chaotium (21. September 2017)

Nope war im Haas mit 75er KI unterwegs, ich konnte in den letzen drei Rennen den Vorsprung auf Ham, wegknabbern.

In Mexico war der Ultra Hammer, hab mich auf P6 Qualifiziert, bin im Rennen aber von P1 gestartet, da das halbe Feld ne Strafe kassiert hat XD
Das war der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.

PS: Wie viele Karriere jahre hat man den Überhaupt?


----------



## zobl93 (21. September 2017)

Glaube 10Jahre.


----------



## onlygaming (21. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Nope war im Haas mit 75er KI unterwegs, ich konnte in den letzen drei Rennen den Vorsprung auf Ham, wegknabbern.
> 
> In Mexico war der Ultra Hammer, hab mich auf P6 Qualifiziert, bin im Rennen aber von P1 gestartet, da das halbe Feld ne Strafe kassiert hat XD
> Das war der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.
> ...



Was hast du im Sauber überhaupt schon alles gelevelt?


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Was hast du im Sauber überhaupt schon alles gelevelt?



Rennlackierung, schicke 20 Zoll Alufelgen und Recaro Sitze.


----------



## Bariphone (21. September 2017)

So Leute seit heute endlich wieder daheim und schon die ersten Runden wieder gedreht. Dieser White Shiny Effekt scheint ja nun weg zu sein. Und die Performance des Spiels hat sich auch stark verbessert. Keine Lag´s mehr.

Aber warum CM immer noch nicht die Großen Nummern und Kürzel gebracht hat wundert mich doch sehr. Muss man wohl wieder selber modden...

Ich bleibe bei 100% KI da bleibt es echt dran mal ordentlich zu schwitzen vorm Rechenknecht und der Realismusfaktor ist da für mich größer. Im Sauber dann durch Massel mal auf der 5 zu landen ist dann schon eine Sensation.


----------



## BosnaMaster (21. September 2017)

Ich glaube ich muss es mir auch noch holen auf PC, habe es wegen Kids auf PS4 gekauft, zocke da aber nicht mehr so gerne.  :mad: 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zobl93 (22. September 2017)

Neue Lieblingsstrecke:
Aserbaidschan 
Die Strecke macht ja mega viel Laune


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2017)

Da brauche ich auch immer so 4-5 Flügel pro Rennen.


----------



## zobl93 (22. September 2017)

Hab am gesamten Wochenende "nur" 3 gebraucht.
Zwei in den Trainings und einem im Rennen wo es in der engen Gasse zwischen den Häusern hochgeht. Da bin ich zu eifrig rein 

Spiele aber auch nur 25%


----------



## onlygaming (22. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Rennlackierung, schicke 20 Zoll Alufelgen und Recaro Sitze.



Klar, die Felgen kommen von BBS, Neon brauche ich aber noch :/ (kaufe Gelb und mache einen auf Saftey Car )


----------



## chaotium (22. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da brauche ich auch immer so 4-5 Flügel pro Rennen.



Wie oft nutzt Du die Rückblende? XD


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2017)

zobl93 schrieb:


> Hab am gesamten Wochenende "nur" 3 gebraucht.
> Zwei in den Trainings und einem im Rennen wo es in der engen Gasse zwischen den Häusern hochgeht. Da bin ich zu eifrig rein
> 
> Spiele aber auch nur 25%



Spiel doch endlich mal mit 100%. 



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wie oft nutzt Du die Rückblende? XD



Nutze ich schon, wenn ich von der KI abgeschossen werde, was hier und da schon mal vorkommt.
Aber wenn ich schlicht zu schnell in die Kurve reingehe und deswegen hängen bleibe, muss ich eben zur Box und den neuen Flügel holen.
Und bei 61 Runden bleibt das einfach nicht aus, dass man sich mal den Flügel abfährt. Ärgerlich ist das, wenn das kurz nach den Reifenwechsel passiert.
Gewonnen habe ich den Kurs jedenfalls noch nie. 1x hatte ich Pech, da hab ich mir in Führung liegend einen Reifenschaden eingefahren und musste zur Box und wurde am Ende 6.

Schlimm ist, wenn ich auf der Zielgerade einen Reifenschaden hab und eine Runde lang zur Box tuckern muss.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (23. September 2017)

61 Runden fährst du? Respekt 

Wie bekommt man einen Reifenschaden...?!

Kann man eigl. auch einen Bremsplatten bekommen?


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> 61 Runden fährst du? Respekt



Und die 78 Runden in Monaco ist wie 78 Shades of Grey. 



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man einen Reifenschaden...?!



Das geht schnell. Du musst nur mal mit den Reifen irgendwo gegen prallen. Entweder reißt er ab und du bist raus oder er platzt und du kannst in die Box humpeln.
Reifenschäden kommen schon mal vor. 
Kannst du auch selbst machen. Einfach mal so lange mit dem Reifensatz fahren, bis er platzt. 
Hab ich schon hingekriegt. Ich wollte Silverstone gewinnen und lag vorne, wollte aber nicht mehr in die Box fahren und fuhr und fuhr. Nach 14 Runden über dem Wechselpunkt und 4 Runden vor Ende ist mir dann der rechte Hinterreifen geplatzt und der Sieg was futsch. Ab 80% Reifenabnutzung wird es kritisch. Ab dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass einer der 4 Reifen jederzeit platzen kann.



BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Kann man eigl. auch einen Bremsplatten bekommen?



Nein. Wenn du ständig blockierende Räder beim Bremsen hast, nimmt einfach nur die Reifenabnutzung zu. Du musst dann eher in die Box für neue Reifen holen.
Auch hier kannst du den Reifen zum Platzen bringen.
einfach bremsen und gleichzeitig Gas geben. Der Wagen rollt weiter, die Vorderräder blockieren aber. Der Reifenverschleiß steigt schnell an. Irgendwann platzt dann ein Reifen.


----------



## Bariphone (23. September 2017)

Auch soll es ja jetzt so sein dass der Reifen kaputt gehen kann wenn man über Trümmerteile fährt. 
100% macht Laune. Da hat man die Chance Fehler auszubügeln und sich seine Reifen und Sprit einzuteilen um im richtigen Moment zu attackieren.

Auch dauert es immer bisschen bis man seinen Rythmus hat. Aber Wenn, dann rockt es.


----------



## Tomek92 (23. September 2017)

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit der car performance  ? Wenn man den Sauber vollständig ausbaut, kann man da mit den Top Teams mithalten ?


----------



## Bariphone (23. September 2017)

Probier es aus. Ich denke dass der Sinn dahinter steht genau dies zu erreichen. Und da das F&E So enorm Erweitert wurde stehen die Chancen durchaus gut sehr weit aufzuschließen.  Ob es für Mercedes oder Ferrari reicht muss man sehen.


----------



## Tomek92 (23. September 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Probier es aus. Ich denke dass der Sinn dahinter steht genau dies zu erreichen. Und da das F&E So enorm Erweitert wurde stehen die Chancen durchaus gut sehr weit aufzuschließen.  Ob es für Mercedes oder Ferrari reicht muss man sehen.



Hab halt nur mal im Forum gelesen, dass der Motor vom Sauber und McLaren immer schwächer sein wird. Aber das sollte man mit der Aerodynamik wieder richtigstellen können. Ob man die anderen überholen kann ist die Frage. Und ums auszuprobieren müsste ich mein Auto voll ausbauen, was aber noch sehr lange dauern wird


----------



## Bariphone (23. September 2017)

Da kommt es dann auf Setup und Fahrstil an. Im Sauber kann man Durchaus überholen wenn man wie in Sotchi bei mir etwas mehr Antrieb fährt um im 2ten und 3ten Sektor im Geschlängel deutlich schneller sein kann u d somit für die Geradem etwas Luft hat, später Bremsen kann und sich so ganz gut verteidigen kann . Somit kann man doch immer mal 2 bis 3 Punkte abstauben. Reifen schönen 1 Stop weniger machen und schon klappt das.


----------



## janni851 (23. September 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Da kommt es dann auf Setup und Fahrstil an. Im Sauber kann man Durchaus überholen wenn man wie in Sotchi bei mir etwas mehr Antrieb fährt um im 2ten und 3ten Sektor im Geschlängel deutlich schneller sein kann u d somit für die Geradem etwas Luft hat, später Bremsen kann und sich so ganz gut verteidigen kann . Somit kann man doch immer mal 2 bis 3 Punkte abstauben. Reifen schönen 1 Stop weniger machen und schon klappt das.



So klappt es im McLaren auch. Im ersten Sektor habe ich aufgrund der Geraden keine Chance. In zwei und drei kann ich aber insgesamt so die verlorene Zeit aufholen sodass ich im Endeffekt ca. 4/100 langsamer auf eine Runde bin. So nah dran war ich bisher noch nie. Mal sehen was mit guter Strategie so möglich sein wird.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (23. September 2017)

Und genau das macht für mich den Reiz aus.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Auch soll es ja jetzt so sein dass der Reifen kaputt gehen kann wenn man über Trümmerteile fährt.
> 100% macht Laune. Da hat man die Chance Fehler auszubügeln und sich seine Reifen und Sprit einzuteilen um im richtigen Moment zu attackieren.
> 
> Auch dauert es immer bisschen bis man seinen Rythmus hat. Aber Wenn, dann rockt es.



100% Rennen hat den vorteil, dass du eben das Rennen einteilen kannst.
Du kannst anfangs aggressiv fahren um Plätze zu gewinnen. Im Mittelbereich fährst du dann auf Sicherheit und sparst Benzin.
Im letzten Teil kannst du dann je nach Bedarf noch mal mit frischen, schnellen Reifen erneut angreifen um noch ein paar Plätze zu gewinnen oder um den Platz zu festigen.
Ich fahre immer so, dass ich zum Schluss den schnellsten Reifen habe, gepaart mit einem leichten Auto -- weil der Tank ja fast leer ist -- habe ich so noch sehr gute Chancen, noch ein paar Plätze zu gewinne, weil die KI zum Ende in der Regel mit den langsamen Reifen fährt.

Und man muss das Rennen ja nicht komplett am Stück fahren, ich speicher zwischendurch mal ab und fahre dann nächsten Tag fertig.


----------



## onlygaming (23. September 2017)

Bei mir ist die KI nun viel zu schwach, bin in Baku 5. geworden^^

Ich level aber in der 1. Saison erstmal Haltbarkeit und Qualitätskontrolle


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die KI nun viel zu schwach, bin in Baku 5. geworden^^



Baku bin ich gestern gefahren. War eine einzige Pleite.
Auf der langen Geraden war ich ohne Chance. Alleine im letzten Drittel habe ich rund 1,3 Sekunden verloren.
Dazu 2x den Flügel abgefahren -- blöder weise 2x an der gleichen Stelle. wo man die enge Schikane den kleinen Berg hochfährt.
An der Stelle hab ich mir auch den Reifenschaden eingefahren. Am Ende vorletzter geworden. 
Auf der Strecke ist der McLaren einfach nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## chaotium (26. September 2017)

Ich liebe Baku, besonders die stelle in der Altstadt XD


----------



## onlygaming (26. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Baku bin ich gestern gefahren. War eine einzige Pleite.
> Auf der langen Geraden war ich ohne Chance. Alleine im letzten Drittel habe ich rund 1,3 Sekunden verloren.
> Dazu 2x den Flügel abgefahren -- blöder weise 2x an der gleichen Stelle. wo man die enge Schikane den kleinen Berg hochfährt.
> An der Stelle hab ich mir auch den Reifenschaden eingefahren. Am Ende vorletzter geworden.
> Auf der Strecke ist der McLaren einfach nicht zu gebrauchen.



Also ich hatte nicht so viele Probleme, auf den Geraden habe ich mit dem Sauber und dem ersten Motorupdate kein Land gesehen, aber grade in diesem Altstadt Teil konnte ich bis auf ein DNF im Training viel Zeit gut machen und hatte nie Probleme, habe mir nur eine Flügelplatte ganz leicht angefahren, fahre aber auch nur 50% 

Werde jetzt noch nachdem ich fast alles bei der Haltbarkeit um mindestens einmal 30% verbessert habe, und weitere kritische Power Unit Teile (MGU-K/MGU-H, ICE, TC,) Auf 60% verbesserte Haltbarkeit getrimmt habe, nur noch in Die Qualitätskontrolle investieren, was bei der Motorenentwicklung schon voll der Fall ist. Beim Rest noch nicht^^. Und dann gegen Ende der Saison 1 und ab Saison 2 Dann richtig angasen was Updates angeht.


----------



## MrSonii (28. September 2017)

25% Rennen funktionieren nun richtig oder? Können die dementsprechenden Leute hier das evtl bestätigen?
Hab momentan wenig Zeit und überlege auf 25% runterzugehen, um wenigstens die Streckenvielfalt zu genießen.


----------



## bodomatic82 (28. September 2017)

Gibt es viel unterschied zur 2016 Version.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2017)

bodomatic82 schrieb:


> Gibt es viel unterschied zur 2016 Version.



Du hast die 2017er Saison. 
Und das Upgrade System für das Auto wurde massiv aufgebohrt.


----------



## chaotium (29. September 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> 25% Rennen funktionieren nun richtig oder? Können die dementsprechenden Leute hier das evtl bestätigen?
> Hab momentan wenig Zeit und überlege auf 25% runterzugehen, um wenigstens die Streckenvielfalt zu genießen.



Ja das wurde nun behoben


----------



## MrSonii (29. September 2017)

Sehr gut  
Codemasters hatte es natürlich in den Patchnotes geschrieben aber es geht nichts über erlebte Erfahrungen von Spielern.


----------



## janni851 (3. Oktober 2017)

Grade den McLaren in Spanien auf P3 gebracht. Rennen hat mit Regenreifen begonnen und mit Softs geendet. Intermediates gabs zwischendrin auch mal. Gegen Ende dann den 5 Gang verloren und die Magerstufe ging auch nicht mehr. Aber geschafft [emoji4]

Edit: Und dadurch endlich erster Fahrer!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (4. Oktober 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Grade den McLaren in Spanien auf P3 gebracht. Rennen hat mit Regenreifen begonnen und mit Softs geendet. Intermediates gabs zwischendrin auch mal. Gegen Ende dann den 5 Gang verloren und die Magerstufe ging auch nicht mehr. Aber geschafft [emoji4]
> 
> Edit: Und dadurch endlich erster Fahrer!
> 
> ...



Würde mal sagen du solltest den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (4. Oktober 2017)

Schonmal jemand ausprobiert ob man im niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad auch nur mit einem lang übersetzten Rückwärtsgang ein Rennen gewinnen kann? 

Das wäre bestimmt ein episches Replay^^


----------



## onlygaming (4. Oktober 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Schonmal jemand ausprobiert ob man im niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad auch nur mit einem lang übersetzten Rückwärtsgang ein Rennen gewinnen kann?
> 
> Das wäre bestimmt ein episches Replay^^



Leider kann man die Übersetzung nicht ändern :/


----------



## Bariphone (4. Oktober 2017)

Ist ja auch generell nicht mehr erlaubt. Seit 2014 gibt es eine Übersetzung für die ganze Saison. Das Motormapping wird halt jetzt für jede Strecke angepasst.


----------



## chaotium (4. Oktober 2017)

Und was hat man davon, wenn man das getriebe nicht mehr ändern darf? Nichts


----------



## Bariphone (4. Oktober 2017)

Was man davon hat?
Chancengleichheit... zumindest steht da so ein Gedanke mit.

Es sind ja mittlerweile auch FIA homoligierte Teile. Gehört zu dem etwas komisch umgesetzten Plan der Kostenreduktion. Man darf derer 4 Verwenden wie die Motoren. Das Dumme nur, dass die Motoren alleine schon so exorbitant teuer sind dass man dafür locker 6-8 V8 Triebwerke hätte einsetzen können.
Naja mal sehe wohin das noch führt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

weil der Motor ja heute nicht nur der Motor ist. Da hängt ja nun alles dran.
Daher extrem teuer. 
Was ist eigentlich, wenn man alle Motoren verbraucht hat? Kann man dann nicht mehr fahren?


----------



## Bariphone (6. Oktober 2017)

MHH gute Frage ich denke dann gibt es Gridstrafen en Masse. Oder es ist so programmiert, dass der Fall nicht eintritt.


----------



## msdd63 (6. Oktober 2017)

Es muss dann Grid Strafen geben. So ist ja auch im Real Life.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> MHH gute Frage ich denke dann gibt es Gridstrafen en Masse. Oder es ist so programmiert, dass der Fall nicht eintritt.





msdd63 schrieb:


> Es muss dann Grid Strafen geben. So ist ja auch im Real Life.



Du hast ja nur noch 4 Motoren, wenn ich da richtig liege. Mehr gibt es nicht.
Wenn man aber alle verheizt, kriegst du ja sowieso Grid Strafen, denn erst nach 6 Rennen darfst du austauschen. Tauscht du vorher aus, gibt es eine Strafe.
Nur was ist, wenn du schon in Monza den letzten Motor verheizt hast?
Kriegst du dann keinen mehr oder werden die repariert und du hast wieder einen neuen?
Keine Ahnung. 
Wer testet das mal?


----------



## BosnaMaster (6. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast ja nur noch 4 Motoren, wenn ich da richtig liege. Mehr gibt es nicht.
> Wenn man aber alle verheizt, kriegst du ja sowieso Grid Strafen, denn erst nach 6 Rennen darfst du austauschen. Tauscht du vorher aus, gibt es eine Strafe.
> Nur was ist, wenn du schon in Monza den letzten Motor verheizt hast?
> Kriegst du dann keinen mehr oder werden die repariert und du hast wieder einen neuen?
> ...


Du hast 4 Motoren pro Saison, du kannst die 4 ohne Strafe ziehen. Verbrenner/Turbo/MGU-K ect. Jedes Teil 4x mal.

Danach bekommst du Strafen und startest von hinten. Beispiel Turbo +10 Plätze...

Deshalb Empfehlung, wenn du den 4 Motor drin hast und mal ein schlechtes Quali  hattest, würde ich alle Komponenten neu ziehen. Dann gehst du vom letzten Platz ins Rennen...



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2017)

BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Du hast 4 Motoren pro Saison, du kannst die 4 ohne Strafe ziehen. Verbrenner/Turbo/MGU-K ect. Jedes Teil 4x mal.



Ich hab die Meldung bekommen, dass ich das Getriebe tauschen kann, weil ich jetzt 6 Rennen gefahren bin und so ohne Strafe tauschen kann.
Bedeutet also, wenn ich ein Teil eher wechseln muss, kriege ich eine Strafe.
Das muss ich beim nächsten Rennen mal testen und einfach ein Teil auswechseln.


----------



## janni851 (8. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab die Meldung bekommen, dass ich das Getriebe tauschen kann, weil ich jetzt 6 Rennen gefahren bin und so ohne Strafe tauschen kann.
> Bedeutet also, wenn ich ein Teil eher wechseln muss, kriege ich eine Strafe.
> Das muss ich beim nächsten Rennen mal testen und einfach ein Teil auswechseln.



Beim Getriebe stimmt das, musste ein Rennen vorher wechseln. Die anderen teile kannst du prinzipiell alle erstmal im Rahmen des Kontingents straffrei nutzen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (8. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab in der ersten session von allen Komponenten, außer Getriebe, 5 Stück gebraucht. Hab im viert letzten Rennen alle Teile gegen die 5 getauscht und dann gings ab nach hinten XD

Und die gegner bekommen auch Strafen. In Mexico bekamm das halbe Feld Gridstrafen


----------



## onlygaming (8. Oktober 2017)

Hast du in der ersten Saison die Haltbarkeit gelevelt? Habe schon Motor auf 60% mehr haltbarkeit, MGU H/ K Kommt auch noch auf 60% und dann passt das.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Hast du in der ersten Saison die Haltbarkeit gelevelt? Habe schon Motor auf 60% mehr haltbarkeit, MGU H/ K Kommt auch noch auf 60% und dann passt das.



Das spare ich mir. Spielt eh nicht die Rolle, vom welchen Startplatz man mit dem McLaren losfährt, man wird eh nach hinten durchgereicht.
Hatte bisher 1x Pol gefahren und nach der ersten Kurve war ich auf Platz 8.


----------



## onlygaming (9. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das spare ich mir. Spielt eh nicht die Rolle, vom welchen Startplatz man mit dem McLaren losfährt, man wird eh nach hinten durchgereicht.
> Hatte bisher 1x Pol gefahren und nach der ersten Kurve war ich auf Platz 8.


Ich level Haltbarkeit und diese Qualitätskontrolle, nicht das mir in der Aufwärmrunde die Zündkerze kaputt geht 

Und in Saison 2 kommen das die Updates, zuerst natürlich das Sitzpolster auf dem Seitenkasten damit der Vettel auch gut sitzt 


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Du fährst Ferrari?
Ich fahre ja extra ein Hinterbank Team, um gegen die ganz großen fahren zu können. 
Leider fahren mir die immer auf den Gerade weg.
Letztens bin ich sogar von einem Überrundeten wieder überholt worden, weil er schlicht schneller war auf der Gerade.
Das wurmt echt. 
Ansonsten stecke ich erst mal alles in den Antrieb, um den möglichst schnell hoch zu leveln.
Danach sehe ich weiter.


----------



## onlygaming (9. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du fährst Ferrari?
> Ich fahre ja extra ein Hinterbank Team, um gegen die ganz großen fahren zu können.
> Leider fahren mir die immer auf den Gerade weg.
> Letztens bin ich sogar von einem Überrundeten wieder überholt worden, weil er schlicht schneller war auf der Gerade.
> ...



Nein ich fahre Sauber^^ Schaut wohl alle kein F1^^ Wehrlein hat Vettel auf dem Seitenkasten in Malaysia mitgenommen nachdem er sein Auto nach einem kuriosen Unfall in der Auslaufrunde mit Lance Stroll. Seitdem heißt Sauber in Trollforen nur noch saUBER xD

Und Vettel ist in Suzuka schon vor dem Start die Zündkerze kaputt gegangen


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Ach so. Die Szene.
Aber ich dachte, dass das Mitnehmen auf dem Seitenkasten verboten ist?

Tja, Ferrari will aktuell wohl zu viel und geht Baden.
Bei mir ist Ferrari aber auch schon 3x mit Motorschaden ausgefallen. 
Die Benzen nicht. Die sind aber zum Teil zu blöd zu fahren. Hamilton hatte sich beim letzten Start den Reifen zerstört und musste praktisch eine Runde lang zur Box humpeln.
Ich habe ihn dabei überrundet.


----------



## BosnaMaster (9. Oktober 2017)

Hört mir auf mit Ferrari, was bin ich sauer. Da warten wir ewig auf einen Titel und dann so zu Enden. :mad: :mad:

Nächstes Jahr wie immer. xD :mad:

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (9. Oktober 2017)

BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Hört mir auf mit Ferrari, was bin ich sauer. Da warten wir ewig auf einen Titel und dann so zu Enden. :mad: :mad:
> 
> Nächstes Jahr wie immer. xD :mad:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Also seit Singapur lief echt alles schief, 2 Rennen hätte man gewinnen können und auch müssen, aber es kam anders^^


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Tja, das ist Pech.
Und scheinbar hat Ferrari das nicht im Griff. Daher sehe ich derzeit keine Chance mehr.
Hamilton muss auch nicht mehr konsequent auf Sieg fahren. Wenns eng wird vorne, kann er zurück stecken und mit Platz 2 oder 3 zufrieden sein.
Vettel muss gewinnen.


----------



## onlygaming (9. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, das ist Pech.
> Und scheinbar hat Ferrari das nicht im Griff. Daher sehe ich derzeit keine Chance mehr.
> Hamilton muss auch nicht mehr konsequent auf Sieg fahren. Wenns eng wird vorne, kann er zurück stecken und mit Platz 2 oder 3 zufrieden sein.
> Vettel muss gewinnen.



Hätte Vettel es 2017 so gegönnt, so 10 Jahre nach Kimi, 70 Jahre Ferrari etc.. Es hätte alles gepasst, ab 2018 sehen die Karren dann auch noch so hässlich aus :/

Ich hätte Halo nicht eingeführt, und Bianchi als "Grund" herzuziehen finde ich einfach nur unnötig, man hätte den Bagger nicht auf der Strecke rumfahren sollen, ganz einfach. Aber im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer.


----------



## Tomek92 (9. Oktober 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Hätte Vettel es 2017 so gegönnt, so 10 Jahre nach Kimi, 70 Jahre Ferrari etc.. Es hätte alles gepasst, ab 2018 sehen die Karren dann auch noch so hässlich aus :/
> 
> Ich hätte Halo nicht eingeführt, und Bianchi als "Grund" herzuziehen finde ich einfach nur unnötig, man hätte den Bagger nicht auf der Strecke rumfahren sollen, ganz einfach. Aber im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer.



Halo hin oder her, man wird sich drann gewöhnen wie an alles. "Ab 2014 hören sich die Autos an wie Staubsauger" Und was haben wir heute ? Die geilsten Boliden die es je gab


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Und was haben wir heute ? Die geilsten Boliden die es je gab



Und die Antennen vor der Fresse werden immer höher. 
Bei meinem Router sind die Antennen inzwischen integriert, man sieht keine mehr.


----------



## Bariphone (9. Oktober 2017)

Doof nur das Hamilton den Titel geschenkt bekommt. Aber Hey, dann kämpfen nächstes Jahr zwei 4malige Weltmeister um die Krone, hat ja auch was


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Doof nur das Hamilton den Titel geschenkt bekommt. Aber Hey, dann kämpfen nächstes Jahr zwei 4malige Weltmeister um die Krone, hat ja auch was



Das wäre jetzt aber unfair.
Hamilton fährt seine Rennen professionell und präzise nach Hause. Er macht keinerlei Fehler und ist immer voll bei der Musik. Er wird verdienter Maßen Weltmeister, wenn er den Kurs beibehalten kann.
Dass Ferrari schwächelt, ist ja nicht seine Schuld.


----------



## Tomek92 (10. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Antennen vor der Fresse werden immer höher.
> Bei meinem Router sind die Antennen inzwischen integriert, man sieht keine mehr.



Ach du das macht doch nichts. Die Fahrer bekommen Millionen bezahlt, da stört höchstens die, mich auf keinen Fall. Trotzdem sind das die schnellsten Karren ever. Das ist es worum es geht.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2017)

Ist halt nervig, wenn die riesen Antenne den Bildschirm spaltet, weil du Cockpit Ansicht fährst.
Daher fahre ich McLaren -- kleinste Antenne.


----------



## janni851 (10. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist halt nervig, wenn die riesen Antenne den Bildschirm spaltet, weil du Cockpit Ansicht fährst.
> Daher fahre ich McLaren -- kleinste Antenne.



Aber z.B. die Antenne bei Ferrari geht doch auch


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (10. Oktober 2017)

PC Patch 1.9 ist live:
*Patchnotes (lang, deshalb im Spoiler):*



Spoiler



Hi all,

Our release of patch 1.9 is imminent, pending QA approval. Please see below for what to expect from our latest update:

New Features

- New Spectator UI has been added to game.

- LAN Mode has been added to PS4 and PC versions.

- New Grid editor available in custom multiplayer modes.

- Photo Mode is now available on PS4 & Xbox One.

- Sports Update – Updated car and driver liveries.

- Sports Update – Updated car performance levels.

Bug Fixes

- Fixed an issue where continuing an online championship resulted in a crash.

- Fixed an issue in multiplayer where blue flags were occurring at the start of a race once - OSQ had finished.

- Fixed issue where players could be disqualified at the end of a race if they were disqualified during the formation lap.

- Fixed an issue in Multiplayer where the player position panel was showing incorrect positions when the spectating qualifying sessions.

- Fixed a multiplayer issue where players were starting a race in the wrong cars after OSQ if host migration had occurred.

- Fixed an issue where using an instant replay in practice and qualifying could cause the tyre models on all cars to disappear.

- Fixed an issue with a flickering skybox during dynamic weather events.

- Fixed an issue with lod popping on drivers heads when looking backwards with the camera during a race.

- Fixed an issue where changing display resolution or Alt-Tabbing during gameplay caused severe lighting and graphical issues.

- Fixed an issue where a white object was clipping through the players helmet.

- Fixed an issue where tabbing out during a race in heavy rain caused water kick-up to stop working.

- Fixed an issue with incorrect car images being shown in the standings screen after resuming a classic championship.

- Fixed an issue where Jeff repeated that he didn’t receive your last message.

- Fixed an issue where Jeff would use the wrong VO lines when requesting to box this lap pitting during practice programs.

- Fixed an audio issue with the end of race commentary incorrectly stating a SC made an impact in the race after only a VSC was used in race.

- Improved AI drivers ability when defending the inside line.

- Improvements to AI pace balance between qualifying and race sessions.

- AI Difficulty is now applied correctly in multiplayer sessions.

- AI will now pit under the SC for optimal strategy instead of waiting for the SC to go in.

- Player no longer told to catch SC when leading the race and already behind the SC.

- Fixed an issue where the AI attempts to overtake a player with FW damage under SC conditions and then receive no penalties.

- Increased the likelihood of SC & VSC periods occurring in online championships.

- Fixed an issue where double points were being awarded for the AI when a player retired with terminal damage.

- In career mode players can now use the laptop and not lose the opportunity to compete in a invitational event.

- Fixed an issue which could show incorrect development time in weeks on R&D parts.

- Driver number No 1 appears on car instead of 0 after winning drivers championship.

- Fixed an issue where stop-go penalties could be ignored without receiving a penalty.

- Achievement / Trophy – Up to Eleven will now unlock correctly.

- Added the 2nd DRS detection zone to Baku and updated track map video.

- Added pre-set controls for Heusinkveld pedals.

- Fixed an issue where the Thrustmaster TX wheel was displaying Xbox Icons for all rim presets.

- Fixed an issue where gearbox wear would stay at 0% when using no assists and manual gears during a 100% race weekend.

- Fixed an issue where tyre allocations were defaulting to balanced after returning to weekend set-up screen.

- Rebalanced medium traction control performance.

- Fixed an issue with the ‘Find Me’ button on the leaderboard scrolling 100 places rather than to the player’s position.

- Fixed an issue where Sauber and Mercedes were always the most interested teams when reputation levels are maxed out.

- Various other fixes and improvements.


----------



## Bariphone (10. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wäre jetzt aber unfair.
> Hamilton fährt seine Rennen professionell und präzise nach Hause. Er macht keinerlei Fehler und ist immer voll bei der Musik. Er wird verdienter Maßen Weltmeister, wenn er den Kurs beibehalten kann.
> Dass Ferrari schwächelt, ist ja nicht seine Schuld.


Aber Massel hat er auch. Und abstreiten tat ich das nicht. Nur der jetzige Stand der WM spiegelt nicht das Kopf an Kopf Duell der ganzen Saison wieder. Und es hätte bis zum Ende immer weiter hin und her gehen können. So ist halt schade um die Spannung wo jetzt fehlt. Klar er wird dann verdienter Weltmeister keine Frage. Aber schön mit Geschenken. Dumm dass bei Ferrari Zulieferer Teile Schuld sind


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Aber z.B. die Antenne bei Ferrari geht doch auch



Ich will ja gegen die Top Teams fahren und daher ein Rennstall aus der zweiten Reihe und da ist McLaren nun mal das Beste.



MrSonii schrieb:


> PC Patch 1.9 ist live:
> *Patchnotes (lang, deshalb im Spoiler):*
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte vorhin noch gespielt, aber das war mit Patch 1,7. Der neue muss also gerade eben gekommen sein oder er kommt für die Deutsche Version später.
Und was ist mit Patch 1,8?



Bariphone schrieb:


> Aber Massel hat er auch. Und abstreiten tat ich das nicht. Nur der jetzige Stand der WM spiegelt nicht das Kopf an Kopf Duell der ganzen Saison wieder. Und es hätte bis zum Ende immer weiter hin und her gehen können. So ist halt schade um die Spannung wo jetzt fehlt. Klar er wird dann verdienter Weltmeister keine Frage. Aber schön mit Geschenken. Dumm dass bei Ferrari Zulieferer Teile Schuld sind



Kommst du ausm Ruhrpott? 
Glück brauchst du immer. Egal in welchem Sport.

Ich hätte Vettel ja nach der Attacke in Baku für den Rest der Saison gesperrt.
Was er da gemacht hat, war nicht nur grob unsportlich sondern auch sehr gefährlich. Solche Leute gehören meiner meinung nach nicht in ein solches Auto.
Aber es geht um eine Menge Geld und man wollte die Spannung ja nicht kaputt machen, daher hat er nur eine Grid Strafe für das nächste Rennen bekommen.


----------



## onlygaming (11. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte Vettel ja nach der Attacke in Baku für den Rest der Saison gesperrt.
> Was er da gemacht hat, war nicht nur grob unsportlich sondern auch sehr gefährlich. Solche Leute gehören meiner meinung nach nicht in ein solches Auto.
> Aber es geht um eine Menge Geld und man wollte die Spannung ja nicht kaputt machen, daher hat er nur eine Grid Strafe für das nächste Rennen bekommen.




Gut da spalten sich die Geister ich kann die Reaktion nachvollziehen, finde sie aber auch nicht gut, im Gefecht passiert sowas halt mal, und bei dem Tempo hätte in meinen Augen nicht viel passieren können, hätte er Hamilton die Aufhängung oder ähnliches damit zerstört hätte ich eine Rennsperre + Disqualifikation aus dem Rennen gegeben. Aber da nichts passiert ist würde ich sagen Glück gehabt^^


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Gut da spalten sich die Geister ich kann die Reaktion nachvollziehen, finde sie aber auch nicht gut, im Gefecht passiert sowas halt mal, und bei dem Tempo hätte in meinen Augen nicht viel passieren können, hätte er Hamilton die Aufhängung oder ähnliches damit zerstört hätte ich eine Rennsperre + Disqualifikation aus dem Rennen gegeben. Aber da nichts passiert ist würde ich sagen Glück gehabt^^



Die Situation zeigt aber, dass Vettel seine Emotionen nicht im Griff hat.
Und passieren kann immer was, es reicht ja, wenn Vettel oder Hamilton über den Reifen des anderen geflogen wäre. Im Baku sind die mauern direkt daneben. Da möchte ich auch mit 120 nicht reinknallen.

Lass Vettel mal bei 300 kurzzeitig ausrasten -- was dann?
Zu einem sehr guten Rennfahrer gehören auch sehr gute Nerven und das hat Vettel nicht -- trotz seiner 4 WM titel ist er in meinem Augen nicht auf einer Stufe mit Legenden wie Alain Prost.


----------



## onlygaming (12. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Situation zeigt aber, dass Vettel seine Emotionen nicht im Griff hat.
> Und passieren kann immer was, es reicht ja, wenn Vettel oder Hamilton über den Reifen des anderen geflogen wäre. Im Baku sind die mauern direkt daneben. Da möchte ich auch mit 120 nicht reinknallen.
> 
> Lass Vettel mal bei 300 kurzzeitig ausrasten -- was dann?
> Zu einem sehr guten Rennfahrer gehören auch sehr gute Nerven und das hat Vettel nicht -- trotz seiner 4 WM titel ist er in meinem Augen nicht auf einer Stufe mit Legenden wie Alain Prost.



Gut das meinte ich ja mit es ist nichts passiert, ich glaube das ich in dem Moment nicht großartig gehandelt hätte, also nen Finger hätte es bestimmt gegeben^^

Ich glaube nicht das man bei dem Tempo solch Dinge anstellt, bei 60-100 kann das ja noch harmlos ausgehen aber bei dem Tempo hat man denke ich anders zutun


----------



## Bariphone (12. Oktober 2017)

Eben. Und dass es Absicht war soll man erst einmal beweisen. Er hat's halt durch sein gestikulieren verrissen. 

Aber Hey Emotionen sind doch Super. Piquet Senior hat damals auch nen anderen Fahrer verprügelt als er beim überrunden abgeschossen wurde. Und wer spricht darüber dass Kimi gerne Reporter aus dem Weg räumt... .


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Eben. Und dass es Absicht war soll man erst einmal beweisen. Er hat's halt durch sein gestikulieren verrissen.



Natürlich war das Absicht. 
Er ist Hamilton hinten rein gefahren, ist danach neben ihn gefahren und ihn mit voller Absicht in den Seitenkasten gefahren.

Aber egal. Es geht ja um das Game.
Ich hab übrigens immer noch Patch 1,7 drauf. Kein Update bekommen. 



Bariphone schrieb:


> Aber Hey Emotionen sind doch Super. Piquet Senior hat damals auch nen anderen Fahrer verprügelt als er beim überrunden abgeschossen wurde. Und wer spricht darüber dass Kimi gerne Reporter aus dem Weg räumt... .



Früher gab es auch keine blauen Flaggen und sowas.
Da musstest du gegen überrundete genauso fahren als wenn sie vor dir wären. 
Teilweise waren die Autos dann 4 Meter breit.


----------



## Bariphone (12. Oktober 2017)

Zum Thema Vettel, sehe ich anders. 

Hast du Steam mal neu gestartet. Oder den Rechner mal komplett neu durchbooten lassen. Beim Runterfahren Shift drücken hilft auch gegen diesen softboot. Ich immer erst nach nem richtigen Reboot die steamupdates.

Blaue Flaggen gab es auch schon in den 80ern. Nur die Bestrafungen noch nicht.[emoji6]


----------



## jkox11 (13. Oktober 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Zum Thema Vettel, sehe ich anders.



Ich respektiere andere Meinungen, aber da bin ich auf die Erklärung gespannt.
Man sieht doch förmlich dass Vettel in Hamilton einprescht, das geht einfach nicht. Ob Hamilton zu langsam fährt oder nicht, dass Vettel nach dem ersten Zusammenstoss zur Seite fährt und dann ein zweites Mal in die Karre von Hamilton rammt ist einfach ein NoGo. Vettel hat halt Glück, dass er berechtigter Titelkandidat ist und die Stewards die Spannung nicht wegnehmen möchten. Hätten Palmer und Magnussen so eine Szene gemacht, wären die für die komplette Saison gesperrt. 

Und bevor mich jemand als Hamilton- oder Mercedesanbeter beschimpt, ich bin McLaren Fan 

Hätte aber auch ne Bemerkung, resp. Frage zum Spiel  

Wie sieht man wie das Wetter über das ganze Wochenende wird? Lesen tue ich es nur kurz im Newsfeed auf dem Laptop. 
Bevor ich also im Q2 andere Reifen nehmen möchte, will ich schon gerne wissen ob es tags drauf regnet oder nicht  
Kann mir da jemand helfen wo ich die Wetterdetails finde?


----------



## Tomek92 (13. Oktober 2017)

Also ganz ehrlich, was macht denn F1 so aus ? Emotionen ! Und ich glaube Vettel würde das ganze nicht bei 300 kmh machen  Ich mein er ist ja kein Lebensmüder. Ich finde ja eh er hat das Lenkrad losgelassen und das Auto hat halt in dem Moment nach rechts gelenkt. Er wollte halt das Hamilton sieht, das ihm das nicht passt. Hamilton wusste doch auch sicherlich, dass das provokant ist  Und ihn zu sperren klingt, würde einfach nur die F1 dem Bernie Ecclestone Schemata entsprechen. Finde er hat die F1 auf einen "Meckerstatus" gebracht gegen Ende seiner Zeit. Man muss doch Emotionen zeigen dürfen, natürlich nicht auf gefährliche Art und Weise, das ist klar. Aber klar, jeder hat halt seine Meinung. Die F1 darf und sollte kein Verein sein, wo Emotionen verboten sein sollten. Das will jeder sehen  Ist ja beim Fußball ja auch so.


----------



## jkox11 (13. Oktober 2017)

Sonst wäre es ja auch langweilig


----------



## Bariphone (13. Oktober 2017)

Du kannst in der Übersicht deines Pitmonitors anzeigen lassen wie die Wettervorhersage ist. Bei mir ist es dann die gleiche Taste wie zur Anwahl des Setupscreens.


----------



## jkox11 (13. Oktober 2017)

Zeigt es denn auch das Rennwetter wenn ich noch im Qualifying bin?


----------



## janni851 (13. Oktober 2017)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Zeigt es denn auch das Rennwetter wenn ich noch im Qualifying bin?



Eine Prognose ist da zu sehen [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zobl93 (13. Oktober 2017)

So, Update ist auf der Xbox angekomen, 3,16Gb groß.
Bin auf den Fotomodus gespannt wie der so ist


----------



## jkox11 (16. Oktober 2017)

So dann hätte ich die nächste Frage  
Gibt es sowas wie Rennhighlights  nach einem Rennen? 
Oder Wiederholungen von einigen Szenen die ich unbedingt sehen will ? 

Beispiel, wenn das Safetycar manchmal draussen ist, drücke ich nicht sofort auf Wiederholung um zu schauen was passiert ist. Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit später nach dem Rennen nochmal zu schauen?


----------



## Bariphone (16. Oktober 2017)

Sobald das Rennen zu Ende ist kannst du dir die ganze Wiederholung ansehen


----------



## MrSonii (30. Oktober 2017)

(Habs nur auf Englisch gefunden, sorry):
*Patch 1.10 * is now out on PC. Below are the notes for this patch:

- Safety Car - Fixed the falling too far back system so it will no longer give penalties incorrectly.
- Safety Car - Lapped cars will no longer be able to overtake cars that have lapped them.
- Fixed a bug that meant players could be disqualified when someone behind them did a jump start and drove through them while ghosted.
- Increased the terminal damage threshold from ~7m/s to 15m/s. (The terminal damage threshold is the speed below which you cannot terminally damage your car).
- Fixed a minor graphical issue on the Ray Ban sponsor on the Ferrari.
- Fixed a bug that caused the delta to stop working during a virtual safety car period.
- Fixed a bug that could cause cars to become desynchronised during multiplayer sessions. A red “disconnected” cross icon is now displayed next to the name of any player who has not sent network information recently to warn you that there is a connectivity issue.


----------



## Tomek92 (31. Oktober 2017)

Weiß einer warum ich, wenn es regnet, so komische Schlieren habe ? Ich sehe sozusagen die Strichtexturen hinter dem Wassertropfen die über das Visier der Kamera laufen. Das sieht ziemlich ******* aus sozusagen. Aber wenn ich mir Videos anschaue von anderen, gibt´s das nicht. Also liegt es irgendwie an mir. Habt ihr so etwas auch ? Ansonsten ist das Spiel mal endlich auf dem Zustand auf dem es erscheinen sollte. Was mir noch auffällt ist, dass nur der Renault und der Ferrari Funken sprühen. Zumindest beim normaler Fahrt. Über Kurbs sprüht dann jedes Auto. 

Mit den Einstellungen hab ich übrigens auch schon gespielt. Der komische Textur vom Regen beim Fahren bleibt. Habt ihr auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Rage1988 (1. November 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Weiß einer warum ich, wenn es regnet, so komische Schlieren habe ? Ich sehe sozusagen die Strichtexturen hinter dem Wassertropfen die über das Visier der Kamera laufen. Das sieht ziemlich ******* aus sozusagen. Aber wenn ich mir Videos anschaue von anderen, gibt´s das nicht. Also liegt es irgendwie an mir. Habt ihr so etwas auch ? Ansonsten ist das Spiel mal endlich auf dem Zustand auf dem es erscheinen sollte. Was mir noch auffällt ist, dass nur der Renault und der Ferrari Funken sprühen. Zumindest beim normaler Fahrt. Über Kurbs sprüht dann jedes Auto.
> 
> Mit den Einstellungen hab ich übrigens auch schon gespielt. Der komische Textur vom Regen beim Fahren bleibt. Habt ihr auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht ?



Kannst du davon einen Screenshot machen?

Das mit dem Funkenflug dürfte vom Tuning deines Autos abhängen bzw. wie du dein Auto einstellst.


----------



## onlygaming (7. November 2017)

Hab jetzt nach längerer Zeit Mal wieder F1 "gesuchtet" drei 50% Rennen an einem Tag kann man Mal am WE machen^^

Bin jetzt in Singapur, habe mir in Monza die ersten neuen Teile in den Pool geholt, da mit einem Sauber die Position eh egal ist, habe ich direkt von allem ein zusätzliches Teil mit in den Pool genommen, kam dann im Rennen dank Regen Mal wieder super weit nach vorne, keine Ahnung was bei der KI da los ist xD

Hatte aber mit Regen in Monza Grafikfehler, irgendwas mit dem Schatten stimmt da nicht, müsste davon Screenshots haben, kann die ja Mal hochladen.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (7. November 2017)

Ja, Regen ist echt komisch. Da traut sich die KI zu wenig glaube ich. 

Komme aktuell leider kaum mehr zum Spielen, bin nur auf Seminaren 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (7. November 2017)

Ja, bei Regen bin ich auch deutlich besser im Vergleich zur KI bei gleicher Schwierigkeitstufe 
Hab nach längerer Pause auch mal wieder gezockt, macht immer noch Spaß. Auch wenn ich momentan Muskelkater vom Kart fahren habe


----------



## Rage1988 (7. November 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Ja, Regen ist echt komisch. Da traut sich die KI zu wenig glaube ich.
> 
> Komme aktuell leider kaum mehr zum Spielen, bin nur auf Seminaren
> 
> ...



Spielst du mit Fahrhilfen, also Traktionskontrolle und / oder ABS?
Ich nutze keine Fahrhilfe, außer ABS und mit ABS hängt man die KI besonders im Regen gut ab.
Wenn ich kein ABS nutze, dann hängt die KI mich im Regen ab 
Da ich mit Controller spiele, lasse ich wenigstens das ABS an, damit ich gut zurecht komme.

Vielleicht liegt es bei dir auch daran.


----------



## janni851 (7. November 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Spielst du mit Fahrhilfen, also Traktionskontrolle und / oder ABS?
> Ich nutze keine Fahrhilfe, außer ABS und mit ABS hängt man die KI besonders im Regen gut ab.
> Wenn ich kein ABS nutze, dann hängt die KI mich im Regen ab
> Da ich mit Controller spiele, lasse ich wenigstens das ABS an, damit ich gut zurecht komme.
> ...



ABS ist an, der Rest nicht  eben weil ich mit Controller spiele


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (7. November 2017)

Bei mir alles aus. Im Regen echt prickelnd. Aber fahre mit wheel.

Aber momentan steht der Rechner da mein Ryzen noch auf sich warten lässt.

Am Wochenende muss ich dann in Mexiko ran. Mittlerweile P 13 im Sauber. Finde ich sehr beachtlich. Raikonnen ist schon Weltmeister....


----------



## Rage1988 (7. November 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> ABS ist an, der Rest nicht  eben weil ich mit Controller spiele



Na dann erklärt sich, warum du die KI bei Regen abhängst 
Die KI nutzt anscheinend kein ABS und wenn man selbst ABS nutzt, merkt man das in den Kurven und im Regen erst recht.


----------



## onlygaming (7. November 2017)

Ich fahre komplett ohne alles, auch ohne ABS mit einem G27 kann man das schön dosieren, wiederum Freunde von mir mit einem Driving Force GT sagen es wäre eine Backsteinbremse, wiederum ich finde die Bremse beim DVGT einfach zu lasch, ich denke das ist einfach gewöhnungssache, man kann beim DVGT ja mit Mods nachhelfen. In F1 2017 ohne ABS zu fahren finde ich relativ einfach, auch wenn ich z.B seit 3 Rennen das erste Mal im Nassen fahre, nach ein paar Kurven hat man das raus.

Hier mal ein Bild wie es aussieht mit dem verbuggten Schatten, aus der Cockpit Perspektive sah das nicht anders aus :/


----------



## jkox11 (8. November 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild wie es aussieht mit dem verbuggten Schatten, aus der Cockpit Perspektive sah das nicht anders aus :/



Sind halt dunkle Wolken in Italien vorhanden   

Hast du schon an den Schatteneinstellungen gekurbelt ob es das Problem behebt?


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2017)

Monza?
Hab ich am Wochenende gefahren.
Mit offenem Flügel und fettem Gemisch habe ich 325 auf der Zielgeraden geschafft -- mit dem McLaren.
Wer bietet mehr? 

Natürlich ohne ABS. Macht mehr Spaß, wenn die Räder blockieren und man sich von der Strecke dreht.  
Ist mir in den zwei Kurven kurz vor dem zweiten DRS Fenster passiert.
Kurz mit einem Hinterreifen auf den Curbes gewesen und schon war das Heck weg und der Frontflügel im Eimer.


----------



## onlygaming (8. November 2017)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Sind halt dunkle Wolken in Italien vorhanden
> 
> Hast du schon an den Schatteneinstellungen gekurbelt ob es das Problem behebt?



Das muss ich noch ausprobieren, hatte bisher noch nicht die Zeit dazu, werde ich aber definitiv probieren.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2017)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Sind halt dunkle Wolken in Italien vorhanden
> 
> Hast du schon an den Schatteneinstellungen gekurbelt ob es das Problem behebt?



Sowas hatte ich letztens auch gehabt. Beim Einladungsrennen mit den alten Autos in Bahrain.
Für mich ein Bug.


----------



## janni851 (15. November 2017)

Bin jetzt die Trainings in Aserbaidschan gefahren. Mehr als 308 km/h hab ich aus dem Hondamotor aber nicht raus bekommen  da ist man auf der Geraden echt nur Freiwild. Aber ansonsten macht der Kurs echt Spaß und Frontflügel habe ich bisher nicht klein bekommen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2017)

Teste mal Monza, wenn du kannst. Würde ich interessieren.
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich bisher alle Ressourcen Punkte in den Antrieb gesteckt habe und inzwischen an Sauber vorbei gezogen bin.


----------



## janni851 (15. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Teste mal Monza, wenn du kannst. Würde ich interessieren.
> Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich bisher alle Ressourcen Punkte in den Antrieb gesteckt habe und inzwischen an Sauber vorbei gezogen bin.



Kann ich machen, wenn ich daheim bin. Ich habe allerdings bisher nur in die Haltbarkeit investiert.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2017)

Vergiss Haltbarkeit.
Ich hab die Motoren gewechselt, wenn sie auf waren, also ab 60%.
Dann meist alles dazu.
Du wirst um 10 Plätze strafversetzt. Also dann Latte, wenn du alles tauscht.
Das passiert aber erst zum Ende der Saison. Bei mir halten die Teile gut 4 Rennen lang.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vergiss Haltbarkeit.
> Ich hab die Motoren gewechselt, wenn sie auf waren, also ab 60%.



Ich habe meine Motoren und Teile erst bei 70-80% gewechselt 
Bisher bin ich damit durchgekommen. Ich warte aber noch auf einen Motorschaden 
Die Leistung lässt dann auch extrem nach.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Motoren und Teile erst bei 70-80% gewechselt
> Bisher bin ich damit durchgekommen. Ich warte aber noch auf einen Motorschaden
> Die Leistung lässt dann auch extrem nach.



Ja, du wirst dann auf der Geraden von einem Blatt im Wind überholt -- das brauche ich nicht. 
Daher wechsel ich, wenn der Renntyp mir sagt, dass die Leistung nachlässt. Das ist so bei 60% Verschleiß. 
Und 4 Sätze hast du. Erst beim 5. Satz kostet es Strafplätze und dann wechsel ich alles, weils dann keine Rolle spielt, ob du wegen 2x wechseln nach hinten kommst. Da kann ich auch alles wechseln. Weiter nach hinten geht ja nicht. 

Und der Antrieb ist bei mir auch schon besser geworden. Immerhin ziehen mit die anderen nicht mehr auf der Gerade weg, wenn beschleunigt wird.
Ich komme zwar immer noch nicht vorbei, aber ich bleibe dran.


----------



## jkox11 (15. November 2017)

Mit dem Honda kommt es oft genug vor, dass man eh von hinten startet  
Also dann direkt nen Zusatz nehmen. Einige Strecken liegen dem Mclaren eh gar nicht, da weiss man von vorne herein, dass man sich einen neuen Satz leisten kann. 

Bei mir ist es anfangs eh immer bei Barcelona. Keine Ahnung ob die KI da stärker ist oder ob mein Honda noch mehr abkackt, aber da schaffe ich anfangs der Karriere nur knapp aus Q1. Bei Q2 ist man nachher eh die rote Laterne. 

Spass macht es ab Mitte 2. Saison bei mir, KI-Grad ist bei mir auf 90%. Anfangs alle Ressourcen auf die Dinger, welche die Upgrades günstiger machen. Ab Mitte der ersten Saison dann alles auf Antrieb. 
Mit dem gutem Chassis ist man in der 2. Saison dann schon gut dabei.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2017)

Mit dem Honda kommt es immer vor, dass man beim Start nach hinten durchgereicht wird.


----------



## chaotium (18. November 2017)

Kann man nun endlich seine Reifen für das WE selbst wählen oder gibt es immernoch nur die Vorlagen?


----------



## janni851 (18. November 2017)

Die Vorlagen entsprechen doch genau der Realität. Pirelli gibt auch für jedes Wochenende die Reifen vor, die gefahren werden müssen, die Menge kann gewählt werden. Und so ist es im Spiel auch. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (18. November 2017)

Ich habs schon lange nicht mehr gespielt, aber es gab nur vorlagen, keine freie wahl, wie zb dass man nur einen Satz vom härtesten nehmen kann, und der rest verteilt 
auf Soft und Super soft


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2017)

Die Vorlagen macht Pirelli.
Du kriegst dann eben je nach Strecke 3 Sätze Ultras oder 3 Sätze Supersoft oder Soft oder Medium. Die Harten fasse ich nicht an. 
Und dann wählst du halt aus, mit welchem du fahren willst.
Hast du Ultra Reifen als Vorlage, kannst du z.b. nicht mit den Soft im Quali fahren.


----------



## janni851 (19. November 2017)

Eben auch mal fix getestet. Neuer Motor Baku, Topspeed wenn alles passt dann doch 320, Monza knapp 326.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2017)

Ich spare für das Turbolader Update. Kostet 2000 Punke und braucht 3 Monate Entwicklungszeit.


----------



## sentinel-xx (23. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin hier neu im Forum und auch f1 2017 Anfänger. Ich spiele auf dem PC mit X-Box Controller. 
Zu meiner Frage : Ich kann ja mit der "y-Taste " auf dem Pad mir die Wetterprognosen der drei sessions anzeigen lassen.
Es geht übrigens um den Karrieremodus. Kann ich auch die Wetterbedingungen ändern irgrndwie, weil die nassen Strecken mir doch grosse Probleme
bereiten. In den anderen Spielmodi geht das ja auch. Ich möchte halt eine Karriere spielen bei trockenem Wetter.
Vielen Dank für evtl. Antworten.


----------



## janni851 (23. November 2017)

Das geht glaube ich in dem Menü vor den Rennwochenenden (wo du auch Renndistanz etc einstellen kannst), einfach mal da nach rechts klicken


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (24. November 2017)

Ich habe die erste Saison fast alles in Haltbarkeit gesetzt und am Ende auf Leistung gelevelt, am Ende der Saison hatte ich 1496 Pkt, ein neuer Ladeluftkühler kostete 1500, jetzt konnte ich erst nach Melbourne das Update kaufen und muss bis Spanien warten -_- Teile Wechsel ich so bei 70-80% die Teile nutze ich dann aber noch im Training, wenn's kaputt geht, who KERS? (Achtung der kommt flach^^)

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

sentinel-xx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin hier neu im Forum und auch f1 2017 Anfänger. Ich spiele auf dem PC mit X-Box Controller.
> Zu meiner Frage : Ich kann ja mit der "y-Taste " auf dem Pad mir die Wetterprognosen der drei sessions anzeigen lassen.
> Es geht übrigens um den Karrieremodus. Kann ich auch die Wetterbedingungen ändern irgrndwie, weil die nassen Strecken mir doch grosse Probleme
> bereiten. In den anderen Spielmodi geht das ja auch. Ich möchte halt eine Karriere spielen bei trockenem Wetter.
> Vielen Dank für evtl. Antworten.



Nein, das geht nicht. Wenn du Karriere fährst, ist das Wetter dynamisch.
Du musst also mit dem Regen leben und einfach üben, bis du besser wirst.


----------



## sentinel-xx (25. November 2017)

Danke für die Hilfe. Dann muss ich halt noch ein bisschen üben.


----------



## janni851 (25. November 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich habe die erste Saison fast alles in Haltbarkeit gesetzt und am Ende auf Leistung gelevelt, am Ende der Saison hatte ich 1496 Pkt, ein neuer Ladeluftkühler kostete 1500, jetzt konnte ich erst nach Melbourne das Update kaufen und muss bis Spanien warten -_- Teile Wechsel ich so bei 70-80% die Teile nutze ich dann aber noch im Training, wenn's kaputt geht, who KERS? (Achtung der kommt flach^^)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk



Mache ich genauso [emoji106] aber ich gehe aus keinem Wochenende mit der vollen Anzahl an Ressourcenpunkten raus, bin anscheind zu dumm zum Benzinsparen[emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (25. November 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Mache ich genauso [emoji106] aber ich gehe aus keinem Wochenende mit der vollen Anzahl an Ressourcenpunkten raus, bin anscheind zu dumm zum Benzinsparen[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Musst viel Lift&Coast machen, heißt auf den graden den Wagen einfach ausrollen lassen, sprich nicht bis zum Bremspunkt beschleunigen sondern schon davor rollen lassen.......


----------



## janni851 (25. November 2017)

Versuche ich ja, klappt aber nicht so wirklich[emoji28]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2017)

Einfach öfters das Gemisch wechseln.
Ich stelle hier und da mal auf mager und hat dann am Ende des Rennens noch ein paar Reserven, wenn ich sie brauche.
Blöd ist aber, dass ich eine Menge in den Antrieb gesteckt habe und der Wagen auch schneller geworden ist, aber mein Teamkollege gurkt immer noch als letzter herum.


----------



## janni851 (26. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach öfters das Gemisch wechseln.
> Ich stelle hier und da mal auf mager und hat dann am Ende des Rennens noch ein paar Reserven, wenn ich sie brauche.
> Blöd ist aber, dass ich eine Menge in den Antrieb gesteckt habe und der Wagen auch schneller geworden ist, aber mein Teamkollege gurkt immer noch als letzter herum.



Die Rennen schaffe ich Problemlos. Nur das Programm im Training nicht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (26. November 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Die Rennen schaffe ich Problemlos. Nur das Programm im Training nicht.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Du musst das mal so richtig übertreiben  Und mal schauen was der Balken macht, egal ob du dann die Zeit nicht mehr schaffst, ich habe in Monaco das Reifenmanagement nicht geschafft, immer hat irgendein Rad blockiert.....


----------



## blautemple (1. Dezember 2017)

janni851 schrieb:


> Die Rennen schaffe ich Problemlos. Nur das Programm im Training nicht.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige der da zu dämlich für ist. Ich habe das dann einfach komplett aufgegeben und pfeife auf die paar Ressourcenpunkte


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige der da zu dämlich für ist. Ich habe das dann einfach komplett aufgegeben und pfeife auf die paar Ressourcenpunkte



Mache ich auch. Mir einfach zu lästig, bei jedem Training immer das gleiche zumachen und die Reifen zu verheizen.
Ich kriege meinen Wagen auch so aufgepäppelt. Immerhin ist der McLaren jetzt stärker als der Sauber und knapp unter Toro Rosso.
Die Aerodynamik ist die nächste Baustelle.


----------



## Bariphone (1. Dezember 2017)

Man kann diverse Test immer variieren. Sonst ist es echt fad. Longruntest und Qualusim find ich wichtig alles andere kann  man machen wenn man mehr Training und Setup Arbeit benötigt.


----------



## janni851 (1. Dezember 2017)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Man kann diverse Test immer variieren. Sonst ist es echt fad. Longruntest und Qualusim find ich wichtig alles andere kann  man machen wenn man mehr Training und Setup Arbeit benötigt.



Sehe ich genauso und Handhabe ich auch so.

Habe mir jetzt mal ein Headset angeschafft [emoji85] mal sehen ob ich jetzt Funken kann[emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (1. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Aerodynamik ist die nächste Baustelle.



Chassis müsste bei McLaren ganz gut sein, Aero auch gaaaanz ok. Aber der Motor geht gar nicht. Selbst meine Zahnbürste hat mehr Drehmoment  
Dass du damit ins Ziel kommst


----------



## MrSonii (2. Dezember 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige der da zu dämlich für ist. Ich habe das dann einfach komplett aufgegeben und pfeife auf die paar Ressourcenpunkte



Ja, das ist auch bei mir das einzige Trainingsprogramm bei dem ich so gut wie nie lila schaffe und mich dann mit grün zufrieden gebe.
Die restlichen Programme versuche ich aber schon jedes Wochenende auf lila zu bekommen für maximale Ausbeute.
Nur die Team-Ziele sind manchmal den Verschleiß der Teile nicht wert


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Chassis müsste bei McLaren ganz gut sein, Aero auch gaaaanz ok. Aber der Motor geht gar nicht. Selbst meine Zahnbürste hat mehr Drehmoment
> Dass du damit ins Ziel kommst



Motor bin ich schon gut davor. Hab alles so weit ausgefahren.
Auf der Gerade in Monza schaffe ich mit Max alles 330km/h.
Im Windschatten kann ich noch schneller werden. Immerhin werde ich jetzt nicht mehr auf den Geraden vom Renault überholt.
Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, dass mein Team Kollege keine Chance hat. Der wird immer noch meist letzter.
Stoffel ist einfach ein Schlaffi. 

Die Performance bei Regen könnte besser sein. Da rutsche ich öfters mal weg und drehe mich dann.
In Kanada hatte ich letztens ein 100% Regenrennen. Sowas hasse ich.


----------



## jkox11 (4. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, dass mein Team Kollege keine Chance hat. Der wird immer noch meist letzter.
> Stoffel ist einfach ein Schlaffi.



Ist ein Bug, was noch nicht von Codemasters behoben wurde. 
Bei allen Teams bekommt dein Beifahrer die Upgrades, nur bei Mclaren wurde das noch nicht gelöst. 
Das nervt wie Sau. Wurde mit einem McLaren Meister, bei der Konstruktionswertung aber nur 4.


----------



## onlygaming (4. Dezember 2017)

Hab ja in Season 1 nur so paar Teile vom Motor geupgraded sodass ich auf Renault Niveau bin.
Wehrlein war bei mir in Abu Dhabi im Quali 5. .........  Der Rest hatte Grid Penalty  

Ich hab meine Strafen in Monza in Kauf genommen


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Strafen in Monza in Kauf genommen



Monza -- beim Start 5 Autos im Eimer.


----------



## onlygaming (7. Dezember 2017)

Ist halt für die Fahrer /Konstrukteur WM sehr hilfreich wenn man in Abu Dhabi dann von 3. startet und nur zwei Mercedes vor einem stehen xD 

Ich meine Wehrlein hätte sich sogar auf dem 9. ins Ziel retten können und hat somit auch "nur" 4 Plätze verloren. 

Ich finde F1 2017 zeigt wie ein Spiel aussehen kann wenn man auf die Community hört, bei DiRt Rally war es ja ähnlich. Auch wenn Rally fahren nicht so mein Ding ist, hat einen sehr hohen Anspruch das Spiel. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (8. Dezember 2017)

Nope es geht noch weit nach oben, sprich die Luft nach oben ist noch groß genug.


----------



## MrSonii (11. Dezember 2017)

*Patch 1.11 Patchnotes:*

Firstly, we know that the ‘team mate bug’ is something that’s affecting some of your careers, so we’ve had a look at how we can mitigate it for you. We know that this issue is particularly highlighted in the McLaren (because the Honda engine is down on power), so this patch updates McLaren’s overall performance, and changes the way your team mate at McLaren handles upgrades.

- McLaren performance update in order to negate the effects of the “team-mate bug” in Career mode.
- A frequent network crash 
- Crash when entering Multiplayer having played Time Trial.
- Crash when re-entering Multiplayer after having disconnected via Ethernet.
- Crash when loading into a post-race career hub with a specific save game.


----------



## onlygaming (11. Dezember 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Nope es geht noch weit nach oben, sprich die Luft nach oben ist noch groß genug.



Klar mit Richard Burns kann es nicht mithalten, jedoch ist es auch in DiRt Rally nicht einfach ohne Fahrhilfen den Wagen auf der Piste zu halten und ich für meinen Teil saß immer sehr verkrampft da und war immer froh wenn die Etappe vorbei war^^

Hat aber Spaß gemacht 
Jedoch ist Rally einfach nicht so mein Sport, ich bin eher in der F1 Zuhause


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2018)

Also, nach dem letzten Update habe ich ein paar Bugs. 
Jedes Teil, das ich mit den Ressourcen Punkten entwickel, geht in die Hose und ich muss dann weitere 500 Punkte investieren, damit es zu Ende entwickelt wird.
Und zwar jedes Mal -- das hat doch mit Pech nichts mehr zu tun.

Beim zweiten Punkt betrifft es die KI Fahrer.
Beim Wechsel auf Regenreifen klappt es bei ihnen nicht. Sie bleiben auf Intermediate hängen und fahren dann jede Runde in die Box und bekommen immer nur die Intermediate Reifen, nie die Regenreifen.
So kommt es dann am Ende vor, dass die KI 15x in der Box zum Reifenwechsel war und ich dann mit 2 Runden Vorsprung gewinne.


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Februar 2018)

Hätte hier noch jemand gelegentlich Bock auf ein paar Multiplayer Rennen?


Edit: Bin schon fündig geworden.


----------



## MrSonii (22. März 2018)

Im Humble Store gibt es das Spiel momentan für nur 16,49€, für alle die noch überlegen 

Edit: Auf Steam gibt es derweilen auch ein freies Wochenende und das Spiel ebenfalls für 16,49€.
Jetzt hat nun wirklich keiner mehr der bisher interessiert war, aber zögerlich, eine Ausrede es zumindest zu spielen


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2018)

Inzwischen ist ein neuer Patch draußen.
Leider gibt es den Bug mit den Reifenwechseln bei der KI immer noch. Echt blöd.


----------



## MrSonii (3. April 2018)

Echt? In den Patch Notes  steht ja extra dass es gefixt worden sei, ich selbst habe diesen Bug allerdings auch vorher noch nie selbst erlebt.
Das ist natürlich schade da es ja ein Rennen in der finalen Phase durchaus obsolet machen kann wenn die KI 12 mal neue Regenreifen aufzieht.

Patch Notes 1.13:


Spoiler



- Fixed bug where the AI pits every lap after multiple weather transitions
- Fixed bug where players will spawn on top of each other on the grid if posting the same time in an online qualifying session
- Reduced chance of collision occurring when cars intersect due to network latency


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2018)

Ja, hatte ich letztens wieder gehabt. Das betraf meinen Team Kollegen, der ständig gewechselt hat, weil er es nicht geschafft hat, Trockenreifen nach dem Regen aufzuziehen.
Ich hab ihn dann auffahren lassen, sodass er sich den Flüge kaputt gefahren hatte. Dann klappte das mit den Trockenreifen. Sehr komisch alles.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. April 2018)

Ich hatte gestern Reifenverschließ des Todes. Muss wohl auch ein Bug gewesen sein.
Bin im Multiplayer gefahren, mein Teamkollege hatte ca 1/3 meines Verschleißes. Bisschen nervig, wenn man 5 Stops in China braucht...


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2018)

Mannoman, wenn ich mir das Halo System anschaue, wirkt das schon sehr fremdartig.
Ich fahre ja Cockpit Ansicht und das Halo Teil wird vermutlich dermaßen stören -- mal sehen wie die 2018er Version aussehen wird.


----------



## MrSonii (16. April 2018)

Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt drauf. Hab aber dieses Mal kein Problem einfach ansonsten F1 2017 weiterzuzocken da es ja nicht wirklich so krasse Änderungen an den Autos gab wie von 2016 auf 2017.
Ich fahr T-Cam, denke die werden da die neue Position aus der Realität nehmen.


----------



## msdd63 (16. April 2018)

Das sieht dann wie in dem Video von meinem YT Kanal aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=crC-Eohex30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2018)

Ja, kommt dem sicher sehr nahe. Sieht trotzdem total beschissen aus, aber was will man machen. Cockpit Ansicht ist meiner Meinung nach Pflicht bei der Formel 1.


----------



## msdd63 (16. April 2018)

Sieht super beschissen aus. Aber als Sim Racer kommt nur die Ego Perspektive infrage.


----------



## onlygaming (26. April 2018)

Ich fahre auch nur in Ego, denke aber das Halo nicht soo sehr stören wird, zwar mehr als im RL aber mit VR ist das Problem dann wieder "gelöst", doch nicht jeder hat VR. 
Ich denke nicht das Codemasters von sich aus eine Funktion einbaut um das Halo einfach abzuschalten, da wird die FIA/F1 schon für sorgen.

Bin nach langer Spielpause in F1 2017 jetzt in Saison 2 mit Sauber beim Kanada GP. Motor ist knapp hinter Red Bull, der Rest ist noch nicht geskillt^^.
Muss langsam mal mit der Aero/Chassis anfangen, sonst geht das alles schon ganz gut, nur das Getriebe geht noch zu schnell kaputt.

Wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2018)

F1 soll ja realistisch sein. Also wirst du mit dem Halo fahren müssen.
Sieht dann so aus, als wenn man ein Dach hat, aber keine Windschutzscheibe.

Ich bin in der 5. Saison. Man kann sich das mit Erforschen und Aufrüsten im Prinzip sparen. Das Auto wird immer hinten sein, denn die anderen Teams entwickeln ja in exakt dem gleichen Maße, dass die Abstände zu den Teams immer gleich bleiben. Mein McLaren ist knapp vor Sauber aber weit weg von Haas. Also exakt wie vor dem ersten Rennen in der ersten Saison.
Und gestern bin ich in Singapur gefahren und hatte mal wieder den Reifen Bug. Die KI ist zum Wechsel auf Regenreifen 2x rein gefahren und beim Wechsel zurück auch 2x. Also insgesamt 4x anstatt nur 2x.
Ich habe dadurch zwar gewonnen, aber trotzdem nervig, dass das nicht behoben ist obwohls ja angeblich behoben sein soll.


----------



## onlygaming (27. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> F1 soll ja realistisch sein. Also wirst du mit dem Halo fahren müssen.
> Sieht dann so aus, als wenn man ein Dach hat, aber keine Windschutzscheibe.
> 
> Ich bin in der 5. Saison. Man kann sich das mit Erforschen und Aufrüsten im Prinzip sparen. Das Auto wird immer hinten sein, denn die anderen Teams entwickeln ja in exakt dem gleichen Maße, dass die Abstände zu den Teams immer gleich bleiben. Mein McLaren ist knapp vor Sauber aber weit weg von Haas. Also exakt wie vor dem ersten Rennen in der ersten Saison.
> ...



Wow echt? Das hatte ich nicht erwartet, bin extra zu Sauber gegangen um das Team über die Saisons von 0-100 zu bringen. 
Finde ich eingentlich schade, dann werde ich Sauber wohl zu Jahresende verlassen. Versteht mich nicht falsch, es ist natürlich realistisch aber es sollten über die Saisons schon Änderungen drin sein, Force India war bisher 2018 auch nicht mehr so gut dabei.

Den Bug hab ich auch ab und zu, oder das man vom Computer eine 2 Stopp vorgeschlagen bekommt, aber mit 1 Stopp durchfahren kann (Auf dem härtesten Satz).


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Wow echt? Das hatte ich nicht erwartet, bin extra zu Sauber gegangen um das Team über die Saisons von 0-100 zu bringen.



Ja, finde ich enttäuschend. Du kannst das Team nicht wirklich verbessern, egal was du da entwickeln lässt und ich habe den Motor auf 100% entwickelt und das Chassis zu 50%. Die Aerodynamik fehlt noch, ich mache ja immer eins nach dem anderen. Aber wie gesagt, der McLaren hat den gleichen Abstand zu Haas wie vor der ersten Saison und Sauber ist direkt hinter mir und ständig kommt der Technik Chef um die Ecke und sagt mir, dass ich das Auto entwickeln soll.
Der einzige Unterschied -- also  ist mir jetzt aufgefallen -- ist dass man im Rennen kein Benzin mehr sparen muss. Die Verbesserungen greifen also. Singapur fahre ich immer mit 3,5 Minus los und musste immer Benzin sparen, um am Ende ins Ziel zu kommen. Das brauche ich jetzt nicht mehr. Bei 3,5 Minus geht es zwar immer noch los, aber der Motor ist sparsamer geworden und daher reicht es jetzt so und ich kann immer in Standard bleiben und hab am Ende sogar noch Sprit übrig.

Und beim Start ist es wie immer. Ich habe keine Chance. Starte ich von Platz 3 bin ich bei der ersten Kurve auf Platz 8 durchgereicht.
Schlimm ist es, wenn die Zielgerade lang ist, dann rauschen alle an mir vorbei und da kann es dann schon sein, dass ein Top 6 Platz zu Platz 16 wird, wenn ich die erste Schikane erreiche.
Auch das stört mich. Völlig unrealistisch.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Finde ich eingentlich schade, dann werde ich Sauber wohl zu Jahresende verlassen. Versteht mich nicht falsch, es ist natürlich realistisch aber es sollten über die Saisons schon Änderungen drin sein, Force India war bisher 2018 auch nicht mehr so gut dabei.



Ich fahre McLaren eigentlich nur deswegen, weil sie die kleinste Antenne auf dem Chassis haben. Das sieht immer so bescheuert aus, wenn die Antenne aus dem Monitor eine Splitscreen Ansicht macht.
Aber dieses Jahr mit Halo ist es eh egal. Vielleicht starte ich dann im Renault. Mal schauen.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Den Bug hab ich auch ab und zu, oder das man vom Computer eine 2 Stopp vorgeschlagen bekommt, aber mit 1 Stopp durchfahren kann (Auf dem härtesten Satz).



Ich habe den Bug öfters mal, dass mir das Team neue Reifen vorschlägt, aber im Fenster dann gar keine Mischung angezeigt ist. Das Feld ist leer.
Sage ich dann zu, bekomme ich die gleichen Reifen, die ich schon drauf habe.
Das ist mir mal bei Regen passiert und ich hab nicht drauf geachtet. Da habe ich dann Trockenreifen bekommen statt Intermediates und durfte nochmal rein fahren.

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach noch vieles zu verbessern. Mal sehen, was das 2018er bringt.
Auch das mit den Strafen ist eher lächerlich. Da werde ich aus der Kurve gekickt und kriege dafür eine Strafe.
Dann lasse ich einen hinten auffahren -- hehehe -- und er kriegt eine Strafe und ich nicht. Schon alles merkwürdig.


----------



## onlygaming (27. April 2018)

In F1 2016 konnte man sich mit Cheat Engine Ressourcen Punkte cheaten, da hab ich dann mal alles entwickelt und war mit Button unschlagbar, wurde das hier in MAßEN in Erwägung ziehen, da ich dafür ja spiele, um ein Team "aufzubauen" und an die Spitze zu bringen.

Das du so ein krassen Motorennachteil hast hätte ich nicht gedacht, bei mir hab ich da keine Probleme, der Sauber kann ganz gut mithalten.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom neuen Halo HUD in der echten F1? 
YouTube


----------



## msdd63 (27. April 2018)

Halo ist überflüssig und das HUD auch.


----------



## onlygaming (28. April 2018)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Halo ist überflüssig und das HUD auch.



Gut mit Halo müssen wir leben, ich finde es jedoch ganz nett gemacht sodass  wir nicht noch mehr von der "wertvollen" freien Sicht durch das andere HUD verlieren.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> In F1 2016 konnte man sich mit Cheat Engine Ressourcen Punkte cheaten, da hab ich dann mal alles entwickelt und war mit Button unschlagbar, wurde das hier in MAßEN in Erwägung ziehen, da ich dafür ja spiele, um ein Team "aufzubauen" und an die Spitze zu bringen.



Ich weiß. Als ich den Wagen hochentwickelt habe, ist Button immer in den Top 10 im Qualifying gewesen. Davor nie. Er profitierte also vom besseren Auto.
Bei der 2017er Version haben sie das alles anders gemacht. Du kannst kein kleines Team mehr durch Entwicklung nach vorne bringen.
Vermutlich ist der Karriere Modus jetzt dafür da, dass du dich von einem kleinen Team hoch arbeitest, gut fährst, Ergebnisse lieferst und so von besseren Teams abgeworben wirst. Und zwar so lange, bis du in einem Top Team sitzt und um die Weltmeisterschaft fährst.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Das du so ein krassen Motorennachteil hast hätte ich nicht gedacht, bei mir hab ich da keine Probleme, der Sauber kann ganz gut mithalten.



Verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich hab den Motor auf 100% getrimmt und trotzdem ist er immer noch unfassbar schwach.
Beim Rennstart kann ich mir das Gas geben praktisch schenken, da ich meinen Platz eh nicht verteidigen kann.
Überrunde ich im Rennen einen anderen Wagen und er hat danach den Vorteil von DRS, habe ich auf der nächsten Geraden keine Chance. Er zieht einfach an mir vorbei und meist blockiert er mich dann oder schiebt mich von der Strecke. Das ist echt beschissen. Weil das ja auch nicht bestraft wird. Du kannst einen abschießen und niemanden interessiert es.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom neuen Halo HUD in der echten F1?
> YouTube



Gar nichts. Denn in der Ansicht fahre ich ja nicht. Ich fahre Cockpit und habe das Lenkrad vor mir und das Halo Teil ist dann eben über mir, bzw. ich gucke drauf.


----------



## onlygaming (28. April 2018)

Ja werde dann Sauber diese Saison verlassen^^
Eigentlich schade, mal schauen ob das mit F1 2018 besser wird.

Mein Motor müsste so auf 40-50 % sein. Läuft super, kann gut mithalten etc.

Mit dem HUD meinte ich nicht was ihr Ingame davon haltet, sondern generell ob ihr das "innovativ" findet oder einfach quatsch ist. 
Ich finde es ganz nett gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2018)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Ist aber halt nicht meine Perspektive.


----------



## onlygaming (28. April 2018)

Meine auch nicht, fahre ebenfalls Ego Perspektive, finde das aber allgemein ganz nett.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2018)

Ich bin mal neugierig, wie das umgesetzt wird.
Wann soll es kommen? Wieder im September?


----------



## onlygaming (29. April 2018)

Ja, ich hoffe das man von F1 2017 einen guten Schritt nach vorne macht, zusammen mit der Community, hat ja bei F1 2017/DiRT Rally gut geklappt.

Denke mal so um den Dreh. Letzes Jahr war es ja im August in der Woche der Gamescom, habe es Freitag per Prime auf Amazon bestellt dar unser toller Einzelhandel das Spiel nicht hatte (Elektronik Fachgeschäft) und habe es Samstags auf der GC angezockt, und Sonntags dann am PC weitergespielt.


----------



## chaotium (29. April 2018)

Könnte man bitte das Spekulatius für F1 2018 in einem anderen Tread bereden?
Mann  wird nur verwirrt ^^


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2018)

Sobald es einen F1 2018 Sammelthread gibt. Gibt aber noch keinen.


----------



## chaotium (29. April 2018)

Kannst ja einen machen ^^


----------



## MrSonii (29. April 2018)

Ich hätte halt wieder einen gemacht bei einer offiziellen Ankündigung von dem Spiel 
Ich weiß ja nicht wie gern es hier gesehen wird für nicht veröffentlichte Spiele einen neuen Sammelthread zu machen, auch wenn ein neues F1 ja sehr wahrscheinlich kommt.


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2018)

Warte einfach auf die Ankündigung. Wird sicher irgendwann kommen.


----------



## MrSonii (30. April 2018)

So wird's gemacht.
F1 2017 wurde Mitte Mai letzten Jahres angekündigt, also eventuell dauert es eh nicht mehr lange


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2018)

Genau. Wir haben Mai.


----------



## MrSonii (15. Mai 2018)

Wie erwartet wurde so eben F1 2018 angekündigt.
Link zum neuen Sammelthread gibts hier


----------



## onlygaming (18. Mai 2018)

Soo dank dem "kleinen"Trick von Threshold aus dem F1 2018er Thread geht es nun bei mir auch langsam voran^^ ,habe einige Updates gemacht, der Motor ist fast auf Mercedes Niveau (Hatte den aber schon davor weit entwickelt und war auf Red Bull Level) Die Aero ist zu 1/5 geschätzt fertig, und Chassis ist nicht mal bei 2 Updates.....

Alles in allem bin ich jetzt glaube irgendwo auf Haas Niveau, muss wenn ich Zuhause bin Mal nachschauen.


----------



## MrSonii (18. Mai 2018)

Ich muss zugeben dass ich diesen Trick dann in der 4. Saison auch mal angewandt habe, zumindest generiere ich mir die Punkte des Trainings ohne es zu fahren.
Außerdem hab ich die nötigen Vergünstigungen der Abteilungen damit gekauft, aber keine Upgrades an sich. 
So hab ich immer noch eine relativ ähnliche Entwicklungskurve aber es macht einfach mehr Spaß an allen Bereichen gleichzeitig zu entwickeln, als nacheinander da man erst die Kosten-Upgrades kaufen muss damit es effizient ist.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2018)

Ich finde das mit dem Training einfach zu langweilig. Es ist immer das gleiche, wofür man seine Punkte bekommt.
Und dann bringt das eben nichts, weil die anderen Teams auch weiter entwickeln.
Ich hoffe, dass das für die neue Version überarbeitet wird.


----------



## onlygaming (19. Mai 2018)

Genau das nervt mich auch immer, es ist IMMER das gleiche, es wäre nice wenn man die Teile spezifisch testen würde, in F1 2010-2014? gab es immer diese F&E Events, gut die waren jetzt auch nicht der Burner aber die waren was "besonderes"


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2018)

Man könnte auch zwei unterschiedliche Karrieren machen.
Mit der einen geht es darum, in einem kleinen Team anzufangen und durch gute Ergebnisse zu einem besseren team zu kommen, bis man eben im Top Team sitzt.
Da braucht es keine Entwicklung, da alles identisch bleibt.
Mit der anderen kannst du dann das Team entwickeln, für das du dich entscheidest. Dafür bleibst du dann auch bei dem Team und kannst nicht wechseln. Aber durch Fleiß, Tests, Entwicklung usw. kannst du das Team dann so weit aufrüsten, dass du mit den Besten mithalten kannst, bzw. besser als die bist.

Ach ja. Ich hab McLaren jetzt zum besten Team hochgepusht. 
Gerade eben das Finale gefahren und locker gewonnen. Stoffel ist 5. geworden. Am Ende noch den Konstruktionstitel geholt. Mit 2 Punkte Vorsprung.  
Allerdings hab ich beschissen und Vettel beim Überrunden ausm Rennen gekickt. 

Aber egal, die zweite Saison startet. Australien fahre ich nachher noch. Hab wieder drei neue Sachen in der Entwicklung. 
Am Ende werden Stoffel und ich einen Doppelsieg nach dem anderen einfahren. 
Irgendwann wird aber das Auto fertig entwickelt sein, irgendwann ist nichts mehr zu machen,
Dann bin ich neugierig, ob die anderen Teams wieder aufholen werden. Mal gucken.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Mai 2018)

Ja das wäre eine gute Idee, bei mir ist Wehrlein nicht so der krasse Racer, trotz Auto auf Level mit Red Bull/ Ferrari scheitert er in Q1, wird im Rennen 12. oder so während ich Monza/Spa durch einen Vorteil bei der locker als 3. aufm Podium stand.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2018)

Ist bei mir nicht anders. Hab heute Morgen Australien gefahren in der zweiten Saison.
Der McLaren ist inzwischen das Top Auto im Feld.
Und endlich merke ich das auch. Hab im ersten Jahr in Melbourne eine 1,29 im Quali gefahren. Jetzt eine 1,25. Einfach weil das Auto besser ist.
Bin daher im Rennen allen davon gefahren und mit Rundenvorsprung gewonnen. 
Aber egal.
Stoffel ist  nur 8. geworden und hat sich sogar von Perez kassieren lassen. Was für eine Flasche.
Also muss ich das Auto noch besser machen, damit Stoffel 2. wird.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Mai 2018)

In Sepang hab ich jetzt mit Wehrlein eine Sauber Doppelpole geholt, mal sehen was er im Rennen macht, während ich in Singapur gewonnen wurde Wehrlein 15. (Chassis war sogar noch hinter Red Bull also praktisch 4. bestes Chassis)

Ich fahre 50% Renndistanz und konnte locker mit US starten und in Runde 11 stoppen, und dann auf SS durchfahren, am Ende waren noch 50% auf ca. allen Reifen drauf. Ich war 4. die Pace war zu langsam um weiter nach vorne zu kommen......
Was macht die KI? Genau kommt in Runde ~22 nochmal rein und holt sich nochmal SS....... Das passiert so oft auf 50% Renndistanz, das macht einfach die Rennen kaputt einfach schade.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2018)

Deswegen volle Distanz fahren, alles andere ist nur Kindergarten.  
In Singapur hat bei mir die 2 Stunden Regel gegriffen, weil es eine Zeit lang geregnet hat und ich in der 59. Runde die 2 Stunden Maximalfahrt voll hatte.


----------



## onlygaming (21. Mai 2018)

Wow das ist echt krass das die 2 Std Regel greift, Wehrlein hat den GP von Amerika gewonnen weil ich aufgrund von Zeitlichem Management nicht vor 0:00 in Q1 über die Linie kam, im Rennen konnte ich dann stark aufholen habe den Abstand von  17 Sek auf 7 Sekunden zugefahren, aber die Runden haben nicht gereicht und in der letzten Runde hat mein vorderer linker SS goodbye gesagt, nach 91% hatte er keine Lust mehr^^ Konnte aber noch mit 3 Sekunden vor Hamilton über die Linie kommen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2018)

Ich wechsel die Reifen meist zwischen 50 und 60% aus. Daher hatte ich auch noch nie einen Reifenschaden auf Grund des alters.

Vorhin Bahrain gefahren. Stoffel ist 6. geworden. Immerhin. Er hat aber keine Chance gegen die Red Bull, obwohl der McLaren inzwischen klar besser ist.
Ergo muss Stoffel einfach nur ein schlechter Fahrer sein -- schade, dass man den nicht feuern kann.


----------



## onlygaming (21. Mai 2018)

Ja ab 60 % bauen die Reifen dann doch stark ab.... hatte mich da leicht verschätzt^^ 
Ja der Stoffel ist halt Belgier da kann man nichts erwarten, der Verstappen fährt doch auch alles zu schrott (Gebürtiger Belgier)


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2018)

Meinst du Stapp Vermaxen? 

So, Russland gefahren. Stoffel hat sich in den letzen 3 Runden noch Platz 3 wegschnappen lassen und ist nur 5. geworden.
Eigentlich müsste ich noch mal von vorne anfangen, mit Fernando. Hab aber keine Lust dazu.


----------



## onlygaming (22. Mai 2018)

Ich nenn ihn immer Max Verschaltet weil ihm so oft was kaputt gegangen ist letze Saison^^ Aber Stapp Vermaxen ist auch gut  

Ja was will man von Stoffel in F1 2017 erwarten?^^


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2018)

Ach, mist. Noch mal von vorne anfangen -- mit Fernando als Teamlusche?
Was meinst du?
Ich könnte gelben Urlaub bekommen, dann hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## onlygaming (22. Mai 2018)

Also Ingame ist Fernando glaube ich schon um einiges stärker, wenn du da Spaß dran hast^^ Mir wären 100% Rennen einfach zu lang xD
An mir solls nicht scheitern


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2018)

So, gestern neu angefangen, mit Fernando.
Das erste Rennen lief gut. Fernando ist 12. geworden. Allerdings sind auch nur 15 Autos ins Ziel gekommen.
Ich bin 3. geworden. Die Benzen waren nicht zu schlagen. Kimi hat sich bei mir einen Flügel kaputt gefahren und Vettel hatte die falsche Taktik. 
Ist halt dumm gelaufen, wenn man 3 Stopps fährt und dann im Verkehr stecken bleibt. Pech für Vettel.


----------



## onlygaming (23. Mai 2018)

Hört sich doch ganz nett an, Taktik ist immer so eine Sache, grade in RL mit Dirty Air, spielst du eigentlich mit einem Lenkrad?


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2018)

Früher habe ich mit Lenkrad gespielt.
Aber heute bin ich zu alt für diesen Scheiß und spiele mit Game Pad.


----------



## onlygaming (24. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Früher habe ich mit Lenkrad gespielt.
> Aber heute bin ich zu alt für diesen Scheiß und spiele mit Game Pad.



Die Technik ist mittlerweile echt weit gekommen, ich würde das nicht als "scheiß" abstempeln^^ 
Mit Pad kann man aber auch gut spielen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2018)

Nee. Ich kann einfach nicht mehr gut davor sitzen. Es ist anstrengend und ermühend.
Mit dem Pad kann ich zwischendurch mal die Position wechseln.
Mir reicht das Pad völlig. Ein Lenkrad vermisse ich nicht.


----------



## onlygaming (24. Mai 2018)

Achso meinst du das, gut das ist verständlich, wie gesagt mit dem Pad kann man ja auch gut spielen, grade die neueren F1 Titel.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2018)

Ganz früher bin ich mit Tastatur gefahren.


----------



## onlygaming (25. Mai 2018)

Jeder hat mal so angefangen^^ 

Spiele wie OutRun Coast 2 Coast habe ich habe ich damals auf PC mit Tastatur gesuchtet, ist zwar eigentlich ein Arcade Automat Game, aber es ging eigentlich klar. 

F1 2017 würde ich jedoch nicht mit Tastatur spielen wollen, da einem das Pad auch schon ein irre Feedback über den Zustand des Wagens gibt.


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2018)

Also Alonso ist doch eine Pfeife. Das 4. Mal ausgefallen, in 8 Rennen. Kann echt nicht sein. Stoffel fällt praktisch nie aus.

Aber Aserbeidschan war gut 
In der 23. Runde auf Soft gewechselt und dann Vettel gejagt. Eine Runde vor Schluss hab ich ihn dann gekriegt, nach unfassbaren 27 Runde hartem Kampfes.
Nur noch Kimi vor mir, aber mit 18 Sekunden Vorsprung. In der letzen Runde nicht machbar.
Aber Kimi hat sich irgendwie den Flügel kaputt gefahren. Im zweiten Sektor nur noch 10 Sekunden Rückstand. Auf der langen Geraden vor Ziel sehe ich ihn und kurz vor der Ziellinie hab ich ihn überholt und gewonnen.
Hammer. 
Das ist einer der Gründe, wieso ich 100% fahre.


----------



## onlygaming (29. Mai 2018)

Nice, ich kann schon verstehen warum du auf 100% fährst
Monaco in echt war ja echt lame, aber auch da ist Alonso ausgefallen  

Sagt der Kommentator bei euch auch noch ganz wirre Sachen an?
 Wie z.B  

Mein Fahrer des Tages: Er hat die Saftey Car Phase optimal genutzt obwohl es gar keines gab?


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2018)

Alonso ist bei mir jetzt häufiger ausgefallen als Stoffel in 5 Jahren Karriere. Echt peinlich.
Wie will man da den Konstruktionstitel holen, wenn der Team Partner immer ausfällt? 

Ja. Und nicht nur am Ende des Rennens.
Ich kriege zwischendurch mal die Meldung, dass ich jetzt auf Platz 3 vorgefahren bin, obwohl ich da schon seit 10 Runden fahre.
Man sollte das mit den Kommentaren echt überarbeiten. Auch dass mir der Renningenieur immer mal wieder eine blöde Reifenwahl vorschlägt, nervt. Ich wähle ja vor dem Rennen meine Reifenstrategie aus, da brauche ich keinen, der mir dann im Rennen ständig dazwischen labert.


----------



## onlygaming (30. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alonso ist bei mir jetzt häufiger ausgefallen als Stoffel in 5 Jahren Karriere. Echt peinlich.
> Wie will man da den Konstruktionstitel holen, wenn der Team Partner immer ausfällt?
> 
> Ja. Und nicht nur am Ende des Rennens.
> ...



Das ist echt krass, vielleicht wirds in Season 2 besser.

Das der total wirre Strategien in den Raum wirft oder einfach so mit : Hamilton hat sich Platz 1 erobert 

Oder so ähnlich kommt obwohl er da schon ewig fährt wirkt für mich wie ein: Haaaaaalo Ich bin auch noch da, frag mich was 

Was mich aber am meisten stört sind die Wettervorhersagen die einfach totaler Quatsch sind. Man fragt nach und immer : Tut mir Leid wir können dir keine Daten geben und 2 Runden später fängt es an zu regnen, warum sagt man dann nicht wir RECHNEN mit Regen? Naja vielleicht ja in F1 2018


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2018)

Du kannst ja vor dem Rennen schauen, wie das Wetter ist.
Da steht dann immer, dass es wechselndes Wetter ist.
Das ist so nichtssagend, dass man sich das auch schenken kann.
Und schaust du dann beim Grid nach dem Wetter, steht da, dass es am Schluss regnet wird.
Blöd ist dann, dass es schon nach 10 Runden anfängt zu regnen.
zu viele Ungereimtheiten. Das muss einfach besser werden.

Und Alonso ist derzeit kein Stück besser als Stoffel.
Im Quali ist er 9. geworden. Im Rennen dann als 16. eingelaufen.

Und ein bug gibt es immer noch.
In Russland lag Hamilton auf Platz 10. Alonsoi war vor ihm, ungefähr 10 Sekunden Abstand.
Ich war hinter Hamilton auf Platz 1, konnte ihn aber nicht mehr überrunden. Ich fuhr also durchs Ziel und die beiden fuhren ja noch die Runde zu Ende.
Am Ende war Hamilton dann vor Alonso mit 6 Sekunden Vorsprung.
Wie hat er das denn gemacht? 
Cheat?


----------



## onlygaming (31. Mai 2018)

Ja das mit dem Wetter ist alles bisschen komisch, man selber sieht das es komplett bewölkt ist und es sich halt "zu zieht" Was sagt "Jeff"? 

Wir rechnen derzeit nicht mit Regen, das Wetter sieht gut aus......
Und man selber denkt sich so: Komm shut up  

Also in einer Runde 16 Sekunden auf ALonso aufzuholen ist echt komisch, du musst beim nächsten mal auf die Rundenzeiten der beiden der letzen Runde schauen dann weißt du was Phase ist


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2018)

So, Fazit nach knapp 2 Saisons mit Top Entwicklung.
Der McLaren ist jetzt mit Abstand das beste Auto im Feld. Pole Position im Quali und Sieg im Rennen sind Formsache.
Fernando ist im Quali mal 2. oder mal 5. je nach dem.
Allerdings stört mich immer noch der Bug, dass ich schlecht wegkomme beim Start. Ich dachte immer, dass das am schlechten Auto liegt. Das stimmt aber nicht.
Alonso starte so perfekt wie die anderen und zieht locker an mir vorbei, obwohl wir das gleiche Auto haben. Das ist mir einfach suspekt.
Fertig entwickelt ist die Karre aber noch nicht. Hab beim Chassis jetzt 60% entwickelt, bei der Aerodynamik 65% und beim Motor 70%.
Ich denke, es dauert noch bin in die vierte Saison, bis alles 100% entwickelt ist. Mal sehen, wo das Auto dann steht und ob die anderen Teams danach wieder rankommen.

Ach ja, und Alonso ist kein Stück schneller als Stoffel. Ist also egal, welchen Team Kollegen man bei Beginn aussucht, sie sind gleich schnell.
Alonso fällt aber echt öfters aus. Und beim letzten Rennen hat er den Podiumsplatz weggeworfen, als er sich beim Überrunden den Flügel kaputt gefahren hat. Am Ende war er nur 6.


----------



## onlygaming (29. Juli 2018)

Eben mal V-Sync ausgemacht, fährt sich viel besser, wusste nicht das es wie bei rFactor so einen riesen Unterschied macht.


----------



## janni851 (29. Juli 2018)

Hat sich jemand F1 2018 vorbestellt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (29. Juli 2018)

Normalerweise bestelle ich mir wirklich nie was vor, aber tatsächlich habe ich es heute getan bei F1 2018, da ich gesehen habe, dass Saturn noch 10€ Direktabzug bei dem Spiel als Angebot hat


----------



## onlygaming (29. Juli 2018)

Danke für den Tipp  
Habe es eben für 49€ bei Amazon vorbestellt.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. Juli 2018)

Naja, 49€ für F1 2018 ist jetzt aber kein Top Angebot und bei Saturn gibt es nur die Konsolen Versionen.


----------



## janni851 (29. Juli 2018)

Ich habs auch bei Amazon vorbestellt. Mache mir schon Gedanken welche Perspektive ich wegen Halo spielen soll 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (29. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, 49€ für F1 2018 ist jetzt aber kein Top Angebot und bei Saturn gibt es nur die Konsolen Versionen.



Bei MMOGA zahlt man 33,49€ wollte es aber wie F1 2017 schon in der Box Version^^


----------



## MrSonii (29. Juli 2018)

Gibts bei Saturn auch für den PC dann für 39,99€, sucht das Spiel mal über Google und nicht über die Saturn Website direkt 
Oder was auch geht ist die PS4 Version anklicken und über Plattform auf PC ändern.


----------



## onlygaming (30. Juli 2018)

Ach da gibt´s nochmal 10€ drauf? Dachte das kostet eigentlich 59€ ^^


----------



## MrSonii (30. Juli 2018)

Genau, anstatt 49,99€ dann nur 39,99€ ^^


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Juli 2018)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Genau, anstatt 49,99€ dann nur 39,99€ ^^



Ok, das ist günstig.
Ich habe aber keinen Bock nen Account bei Saturn anzulegen und dort zu zahlen.
Meistens zieht Amazon bei solchen Aktionen schnell mit.
Ich warte mal ab


----------



## onlygaming (1. August 2018)

Wie man Bahrain mit ner 1 Stopp selbst mit nem Haas gewinnen kann wenn man einigermaßen schnell ist  (50% Distanz)


----------



## janni851 (25. August 2018)

Gibts eigentlich nen Sammler für F1 2018? Habs gestern bekommen, durch das Halo ist’s schon anders. Habe erstmal den Mittelteil ausgeblendet. 

Finde es fährt sich klar anders als noch 2017.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (25. August 2018)

janni851 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich nen Sammler für F1 2018?



Aber klar gibt's den 
 Klick Mich!


----------

